# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  عروس المنتدى

## نبض قلب

هاي صبايا كيفكم اخباركم ؟؟؟؟ عساكم بخير ...؟؟؟؟

المهم اني قلت صبايا يعني الشباب كش برة من اولها ؟........ 

ندخل في الموضوع  
الموضوع مبين من العنوان عروس المنتدى ..... 
نختار عروس الى المنتدى وهاالعروس تجهز اغراض عرسها من فستان ومكياج واكسسوارات  
وكوشه وصندل او نعال وانتوا بكرامه....والخ.

يعني من اتفه شيء الى اهم شيء ..... ومو ضروري كل الاغراض .... 
ونعطي هاالعروس مدة يومين تخلص امورها واذا خلصت تختار بعدها عروس ثانية .... 
اتمنى ان الفكرة عجبتكم صبايا .....  
وبإنتظآر تفآعلكمـ الحلو..
واني اختار اول عروس الى المنتدى  
واني اختار العروس هي دمعهـ على السطور  
وعقبال مانشوفش تجهزين حق عرسش ....  
تحياتي  
نبض قلب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

خيتو نبض قلب 
فكرة رووووووعة 

فنحن بإنتظار الاخت العرووووس ( دمعة على السطور )  ألف مبروك 

وعقبال البناااات يارب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأنتظار العروسه دمعه على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته..* 
*غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي..نبوضة..*
*مميز جداً ماطرحتي أخية..* 
*عذراً على التأخير ..*
*ولكن اعتذر وبشدة أن أتأخر أكثر..* 
*لأنني لن أُجهز شيئ إلا بعد إنقضاء مصيبة أمير المؤمنين..* 
*>>مسوية روحها عروس صحيح*  

*اعدكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*إن احضر هنا في اقرب فرصة ممكنه..*
*بعد إنقضاء المصيبة..* 
*إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*مأجورين..* 


*رائعة أنتِ عزيزتي بما قدمتي..* 

*(اسمحي لي حبيبتي)*
*عشان لاينترك الموضوع كذا..*
*اختاري عضوة ثانية..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

> خيتو نبض قلب 
> فكرة رووووووعة 
> 
> فنحن بإنتظار الاخت العرووووس ( دمعة على السطور ) ألف مبروك 
> 
> وعقبال البناااات يارب



توآجدكـ ِ الأروع عزيزتي  

يلة بالإنتظآر إن شآء الله ..

عقب الوفآه

----------


## نبض قلب

> بأنتظار العروسه دمعه على السطور



 
إن شآء اللهـ على خيــــر 

تسلمي روحآنيآت على الرد 


موفقهـ

----------


## نبض قلب

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله وبركاته..*
> 
> *غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي..نبوضة..*
> *مميز جداً ماطرحتي أخية..* 
> *عذراً على التأخير ..*
> *ولكن اعتذر وبشدة أن أتأخر أكثر..* 
> *لأنني لن أُجهز شيئ إلا بعد إنقضاء مصيبة أمير المؤمنين..* 
> *>>مسوية روحها عروس صحيح*  
> 
> ...



 
هلآ بالغلآ كلهـ لا عآدي غلآتووو

عقبآل صج مآنشوفش عروووووووس إن شآء الله على خيـــر بعد الوفآهـ 

وبالنسبهـ للأختيآر أنتي بتكوني عروستنآ الأولى وأنتي إن شآء الله اللي بتختآري عروس بعدش 


تسلمي غناتي على الرد 

حفظكـ ِ اللهـ ورعآكـ ِ

تحياتووو

نبض قلب

----------


## سماءك حلمي

فكرة حلوة والأروع تجهيزكم لها بعد إنقضاء هذه المصيبة 

دمتم لكل خير

----------


## نبض قلب

> فكرة حلوة والأروع تجهيزكم لها بعد إنقضاء هذه المصيبة 
> 
> دمتم لكل خير



 
تسلمي غلآتوو تواجدش الأروع 

أكيد احترام للأمام سلآم الله عليهـ 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مرحباً..*
*رجعت..>>وشو يعني يضربو لك تعظيم سلام*  
*المهم ماعلينا..* 
*أول تجهيز جهزته..هو الفستااااااااااان*  
*احترت من كثر الفساتين اللي بالسوق..*
*بس في النهاية اخترت نعوم..*
*اتمنى يعجبكم..*
** 
*امممممممم التسريحة*
*ماحبيتهم هلكوني هالكوفيرات* 
*كلا خرابيط وزحمات اني مااحب كذا..* 
*اخترت تسريحة نعوم..*
** 
*اممم المكياج..*
*شوفو* 
*ادري الألوان ماتناسب عروس..*
*بس عجبني..* 
** 

*ماعلي اسمحو لي عندي ليلتين اكمل ليكم ..*
*الحين بقوم ورايي زحمات للحين ماحجزت الباقة ..*
*وباقي أشياء وأشياء..>>>ماصدقت خبر *  

*إن شاء الله لي عودة قريبة..*
*موفقين يارب..*
*مشكورة حبيبتي...نبوضة ..*
*على هالاستضافة الحلوة..*
*لي عودة..بإذن الله..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

كلللللللللللللللوش كلللللللللللللوش 
افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوات 

مبروك خيتو دمعه على السطور 

اختياراات مرررررررره  رررررررروعه 

الفستان مره نايس ونعوم بجد

والتسريحه بعد فن وسهله بالمره 

اما المكياج صج حلو بس صحيح ما يناسب عروس 

وألف مبروك يا أحلى عروووس 

وننتظر تجهيراتش الباقيه 
ولا عدمناك 

وعقبال الجميع يارب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *مرحباً..*
> 
> *رجعت..>>وشو يعني يضربو لك تعظيم سلام*  
> *المهم ماعلينا..* 
> *أول تجهيز جهزته..هو الفستااااااااااان*  
> *احترت من كثر الفساتين اللي بالسوق..*
> *بس في النهاية اخترت نعوم..*
> *اتمنى يعجبكم..*
> ** 
> ...



كلوووووووووووووووووووووش / ألف الصلآه والسلآم عليكـ يآحبيب الله يآمحمد 

ألف ألف ألف مبروك دموعهـ غنآتي 

عقبآل صج مآنشوفش عروس ..

الفستآن رووووووعهـ نآعم حدهـ  ، والتسريحهـ بعد تجنن 

والمكيآج حلو ..

احنآ اللي استآنسنآ بوجودش ..ويلة بإنتظآر بآقي التجهيزآت ..

تحيآتي 

نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> كلللللللللللللللوش كلللللللللللللوش 
> 
> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوات  
> مبروك خيتو دمعه على السطور  
> اختياراات مرررررررره رررررررروعه  
> الفستان مره نايس ونعوم بجد 
> والتسريحه بعد فن وسهله بالمره  
> اما المكياج صج حلو بس صحيح ما يناسب عروس  
> وألف مبروك يا أحلى عروووس  
> ...




تسلمي عوآميهـ على هآلتوآجد النيّر .. وعقبآلش إن شآء الله 

تحيآتي 

نبض قلب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ههههههههههههههه*
*قام الجبّاب هههههههه* 
*ياهلا حبيبتي عوامية صفوانية..* 
*ياالله يسعدك..ويوفقك يارب..* 

*الحين جيت بالباقة ..*
*وش رايكم؟؟ أني مو عاجبتني* 
*داني شوي واصيح >> عاشت الوضع خخ*
** 
*عجبوني وااااااااااااجد..*
*بس المشكلة مايناسبو مكياجي ..خخخخخخخخ* 
*احنا شفنا الناس يختارو الباقة أول وبعدين المكياج على الباقة مو العكس>>ويش اسوي*  

*امممممممم*
*وبعد الصندل...* 
** 


*واكسسوارات العرووووووووووووووس>>صدقت البنت الظاهر..هههه*
*شوفو الله يسلمكم..*
*هذا عجبني بس احسه مو ناعم..*
** 

*وهذا الثاني عجبني مررررررررررررررررره نااااااااااااااعم..* 
** 
*عاد ساعدو ختكم في الاختيار..*
*متبهدلة مو عارفة .. *  

*امممممممممممم*
*وشو بعد باقي..*
*ذكروني له ....* 
*اممممممممم رايح عن بالي..*
*والله ورطتني نبووووووووض*  


*خلاص اكتفيت بهذا..*
*عاد ماأوصيكم..*
*لاتخلوا..* 
*لازم تجو تشرفونا ولا ترى أزعل..    *  


*وجى الوقت اللي اختار فيه عروووووووووووووس* 
*تتفضل تشرفنا ولاتنسى العزومة أهم شي..* 
*اختار العروس* 
*المشرفة الحبابة..*
*القريبة من القلب دووووماً..*

*همس الصمت..*  
*تفضلي حبيبتي..*
*بانتظارك..* 

*مشكورة ياأحلى نبوضة..*
*على هالاستضااااااااااافة الرووووووووعة..*
*بس بصراحة تعبت وأني ادور*  
*بس حلوة الاستضافة مررررررررررررره*
*تسلمي لي حبيبتي..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ وٍعُـرٍرٍرٍسِـتِـ دُمٍـعُـوٍوٍهُـ وٍآَفٍـتِـگيًـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـهُـآ <-- أوٍوٍهُـ طَيًـحِـتِـ آلمٍـيًـآنٍـهُـ هُـذِيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ
أگثَـرٍ شُـيًـ عُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلَفٍـسِـتِـآآنٍـ آللهُـمٍـ صِـل عُـلىٍ مٍـحِـمٍـدُ وٍآل مٍـحِـمٍـدُ .. 
وٍبُـآآَقِـهُـ آلوٍرٍرٍدُ حِـلوٍوٍيًـيًـيًـنٍـ مٍـرٍرٍهُـ ...
يًـلآ عُـَقِـبُـآل مٍـآ نٍـشُـوٍفٍـگـ عُـرٍوٍوٍوٍسِـ وٍتِـلبُـسِـيًـ إلليًـ أحِـلىٍ مٍـنٍـهُـمٍـ ..
وٍنٍـيًـآلوٍوٍوٍوٍ وٍلدُ هُـآلحِـلآل إلليًـ بُـيًـآخٍـذِگ <-- أحِـحِـمٍـ لآ تِـبُـدُىٍ غٌـزٍل دُيًـ بُـعُـدُ ..
حِـلوٍوٍوٍوٍ آلمٍـوٍوٍوٍضَـوٍوٍعُـ گأنٍـيًـ رٍآيًـحِـهُـ آلسِـوٍقِـ .. 
مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـتِـآبُـعُـيًـنٍـ هُـآآآآآآآآعُـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
گبُـرٍيًـآء
*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآآآآآووووو يييييييههههههههههاااااااا ويخز العين 
آآآآآووويييهاااا محروسة بعين النبي 
( باب الحاره على غفله هههههه) 

ألف مبروك خيتو دمعه على السطور وعقبال بنات المنتدى جميع يارب 

طبعاً الباقة حلوه ونعومه 
والصندل بجد روووعه بجد بجد عجبني 
واما على الاكسسوارات يعني مو شينين حلوين عليش بالعافية 
هع هع صدقت اني خخخ
اهم شي تعزميني على عرسش هاااااا وكل بنات المنتدى يا رب

وننتظر العرووووس الثانية 
عروستنا الغالية (( همس الصمت )) 
يا الله مو تستحي 
كللووش كللووش 
أقبلت يا حلاها شمس الاقبالي خخخ ما اذكر الباقي هع هع       :bigsmile:  

يا الله خيتو ( همس الصمت ) نستقبلش بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## نبض قلب

> *گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ وٍعُـرٍرٍرٍسِـتِـ دُمٍـعُـوٍوٍهُـ وٍآَفٍـتِـگيًـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـهُـآ <-- أوٍوٍهُـ طَيًـحِـتِـ آلمٍـيًـآنٍـهُـ هُـذِيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ*
> *أگثَـرٍ شُـيًـ عُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلَفٍـسِـتِـآآنٍـ آللهُـمٍـ صِـل عُـلىٍ مٍـحِـمٍـدُ وٍآل مٍـحِـمٍـدُ ..* 
> *وٍبُـآآَقِـهُـ آلوٍرٍرٍدُ حِـلوٍوٍيًـيًـيًـنٍـ مٍـرٍرٍهُـ ...*
> *يًـلآ عُـَقِـبُـآل مٍـآ نٍـشُـوٍفٍـگـ عُـرٍوٍوٍوٍسِـ وٍتِـلبُـسِـيًـ إلليًـ أحِـلىٍ مٍـنٍـهُـمٍـ ..*
> *وٍنٍـيًـآلوٍوٍوٍوٍ وٍلدُ هُـآلحِـلآل إلليًـ بُـيًـآخٍـذِگ <-- أحِـحِـمٍـ لآ تِـبُـدُىٍ غٌـزٍل دُيًـ بُـعُـدُ ..*
> *حِـلوٍوٍوٍوٍ آلمٍـوٍوٍوٍضَـوٍوٍعُـ گأنٍـيًـ رٍآيًـحِـهُـ آلسِـوٍقِـ ..* 
> *مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـتِـآبُـعُـيًـنٍـ هُـآآآآآآآآعُـ ..*
> *لآعُـدُمٍــ ..*
> *گبُـرٍيًـآء*



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي كبريآء على التوآجد الجميل بين صفحآتي ..

ويلةبآنتظآر عروستنآ الثآنيهـ هموسهـ ..

ونقول لأحلى دموع ألف ألف ألف مبروك وإن شآء الله أول الحآظرين غنآتي  :toung:   :toung: 

تحيآتي 
نبوضهـ

----------


## نبض قلب

> آآآآآآووووو يييييييههههههههههاااااااا ويخز العين 
> 
> آآآآآووويييهاااا محروسة بعين النبي 
> ( باب الحاره على غفله هههههه)  
> يووو انقلبت سوريهـ البنت هههه 
> ألف مبروك خيتو دمعه على السطور وعقبال بنات المنتدى جميع يارب  
> طبعاً الباقة حلوه ونعومه 
> والصندل بجد روووعه بجد بجد عجبني 
> واما على الاكسسوارات يعني مو شينين حلوين عليش بالعافية 
> ...



 تسلمي خيتوو عوآميهـ على التوآجد الحلو مثلش 

ويلة كثروآ من الجبّآب عشآن دموع تستآنس إذآ دخلت القآعهـ هههههههههههههه << مصدقهـ البنيهـ  :embarrest: 

مآقصرتي ..

تحيآتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

والحين أشكر خيتي دموعهـ على التوآجد وتلبيهـ دعوتنآ لهآ .. 
ونقول ألف مبرووكـ يآلغلآ أغرآضش وتجهيزآتش كلهآ رووووووووووعهـ مثلكـ ِ  :toung: 
بس صحيح ترى ازعلي شوي لأن مو كل الأعضآء جو هنوش .. 
ويلة غلآتوو هموسهـ جهزي حآلش حق روحهـ السوق واشتري كل التجهيزآت 
اووكي .. 
لآتحرمينآ من التوآجد .. 

تحيآتووو 
نبوضهـ

----------


## همس الصمت

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 


يوووووووووووووووو
عفر أستحيت لما شفت أسمي
ويقولوا عني عروس بعد
أستحي أني  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
دموع أراويكِ ورطيتني
وخليتيني أستحي << مصدقة روحها النبت
على بالها صج 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم دموع
أغراضك مرة حليوين 
كلهم الفستان والصندل
والاكسسوارات
والباقة
والمكياج بعد مرة حليو ..
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحيبيب
الله محمد وآل محمد
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووش
والف الف مبروك إن شاء الله
وعقبال كل البنات يارب
وعقبال مايكون هذا في الحقيقة
موبس في المنتدى
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووو  وووووش << هذي حق دموع
لاني أستحي أجبجب لروحي
هههههههههههههههههههه
أخذت الدور خلاص وصدقت عمري إني عروس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وخلاص إن شاء الله أوافيكم 
بأغراض عرسي
ولايهمكم
بس إن شاء الله يكونون حلوين مثل حقات دموع ..
بس جد خليتوني أستحي
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يعطيك العافية دموع على أختياري
وعلى إنش خليتيني في موقف لا أحسد عليه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله يبارك لك إن شاء الله
وهنيالوا إبن الحلال بوحده مثلك ..

نبض قلب
الله يعطيك مليون عافية يارب
على الموضوع الحلو ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..
وعقبال مانزفك على ولد الحلال الي يستاهلك يارب ...
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش <<بعد لازم نختمها بجبجاب
بعد معاريس أحنا  :wink: 
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ وٍعُـرٍرٍرٍسِـتِـ دُمٍـعُـوٍوٍهُـ وٍآَفٍـتِـگيًـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـهُـآ <-- أوٍوٍهُـ طَيًـحِـتِـ آلمٍـيًـآنٍـهُـ هُـذِيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ*
> *أگثَـرٍ شُـيًـ عُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلَفٍـسِـتِـآآنٍـ آللهُـمٍـ صِـل عُـلىٍ مٍـحِـمٍـدُ وٍآل مٍـحِـمٍـدُ ..* 
> *وٍبُـآآَقِـهُـ آلوٍرٍرٍدُ حِـلوٍوٍيًـيًـيًـنٍـ مٍـرٍرٍهُـ ...*
> *يًـلآ عُـَقِـبُـآل مٍـآ نٍـشُـوٍفٍـگـ عُـرٍوٍوٍوٍسِـ وٍتِـلبُـسِـيًـ إلليًـ أحِـلىٍ مٍـنٍـهُـمٍـ ..*
> *وٍنٍـيًـآلوٍوٍوٍوٍ وٍلدُ هُـآلحِـلآل إلليًـ بُـيًـآخٍـذِگ <-- أحِـحِـمٍـ لآ تِـبُـدُىٍ غٌـزٍل دُيًـ بُـعُـدُ ..*
> *حِـلوٍوٍوٍوٍ آلمٍـوٍوٍوٍضَـوٍوٍعُـ گأنٍـيًـ رٍآيًـحِـهُـ آلسِـوٍقِـ ..* 
> *مٍـنٍـ آلمٍـتِـآبُـعُـيًـنٍـ هُـآآآآآآآآعُـ ..*
> *لآعُـدُمٍــ ..*
> *گبُـرٍيًـآء*



*هلا هلا عاشو* 
* ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كبرياء ياحبيبة قلبي انتي ..*
*أخذي راحتك خية >>>صدقت هههههههههه* 
*بالعكس أني مره مرتاحة معاكم* 
*انتو مثل خواتي*
* واي شي تقولوه على عيني وراااااااااااااسي من فوق..*
*ياالله يسعدك يااااااااااااااااااارب يااااكبرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*
* ونشوفك عروووووووووس..قريب يااااااااااااااارب* 

*وترى هم مو حليوين ..*
*عيونكم الحلوة..*


*موفقة يارب..*
*سعيدة بحضورك وردك علي..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> آآآآآآووووو يييييييههههههههههاااااااا ويخز العين 
> 
> آآآآآووويييهاااا محروسة بعين النبي 
> ( باب الحاره على غفله هههههه)  
> ألف مبروك خيتو دمعه على السطور وعقبال بنات المنتدى جميع يارب  
> طبعاً الباقة حلوه ونعومه 
> والصندل بجد روووعه بجد بجد عجبني 
> واما على الاكسسوارات يعني مو شينين حلوين عليش بالعافية 
> هع هع صدقت اني خخخ
> ...



 *ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اي صدقتي خية قلبتي باب الحارة هههههههههههه*
*يااااااااااااارب يسعدك يارب..*
*ويوفقك إن شاء الله..*

*أسعدني تواجدك جداً..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد* 
*محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلو على محمد*


*كوووووووووووووووووولوووووووووووووولووووووووش* 
*وهذي لهموستنا الحلوة ..*
*يارب عقبال مانشوفك عروس في الحقيقة ..*
*قريب يااااااااااارب*


*ماعليه سامحينا ..لأني اخترتك وبلشتك*
*الله يعينك على التجهيز ههههههههههههه*


*إن شاء الله عقبال ماتجهزي لعرسك الحقيقي ياااااااااااااارب*

*موفقة حبيبتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأنتظار عروستنا عروستنا هموس




وانشاء الله ماتطول وهي تختار اغراض العرس


نبي نشوفهم بسرعه

----------


## همس الصمت

مراحب يالغوالي
عاد سامحوني
من الامس وأني أفرفر في هالاسواق
وللحين ماخلصت
بس إن شاء الله بكرة أحطهم الكم
وزين عطونا فرصه يومين ويالله نخلص
ههههههههههههههه
خلاص عشت الدور ...
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يعطيكم العافية 
وسامحوني على التأخير ..

----------


## نبض قلب

هلآ وغلآ بكل الحلآ شرفتنآ العروس 

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش 
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يأحبيب الله يآمحمد محمد وآل محمد صلوآت صلوآ على محمد 

وأويهآآآآآآآآآآ يآمآتضآربوآ بأجريهن اويهآآآآآآآآ ويآمآ تغآمزوآ يعينيهم 
وأويهآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ وآلوآ هموسه مابتتجوز وأويهآآآآآآآآ تجوزت وألعت عينيهم 

كلووووووووووووووووووووش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شرفيتنآ هموس بهآلتوآجد الحلو وإن شآء الله الله يبآرك لكمـ ولآتنسي العزيمهـ غلآتووو
ويلة بإنتظآر الأغرآض الحلوهـ ..
تحيآتي 
نبوضهـ

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :embarrest: 
أول شي راح أقول 
ملح وشب وعود في عين كل حسود
أي عشان لاحد يحسدني
مافيي شدة الصراحه ..
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايشه الدرو خلاص ...
المهم وبعد الفرفرة في الاسواق
والمجمعات 
ماخليت مكان الا رحته ولا لقيت الاشياء الي في بالي
بس ويش أسوي خلاص بينتهي الوقت
واني بعدني ماخلصت شي
بس يالله براويكم الاشياء الي أخذتها
والصراحه ماأنسى صديقاتي 
ساعدوني الله يوفقهم يارب
ويبلغني فيهم عرايس
قولوا آميييييييييييييييييين ..
يالله نبدأ مع هموس والا شياء الي جهزتها حق عرسها ...
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مصدقة الاخت  :wink:  
أول شي جبت الكم صور حنايي 
 
و هذا فستاني
وإن شاء الله يعجبكم 
 
وهذا مكياجي
عجبني مرة وطريقة الدمج حقة بس عاد أنا
بغير الالوان وبخليها نفس لون باقتي
وبعدين بشوفوا باقتي ويش لونها
بس المكياج يجننننننننننن 

وهذي التسريحه حقي
حبيت يخلون لي شعر نازل كان يغطي شوي
على الفضايح 
 

وهذا الطقم الي ركبته على الفستان
وإن شاء الله يطلع يناسب 
 
وطبعاً مانسيت أوريكم دبلتي
شوفوها تجنننننننن مو 
 
وهذا الصندل الي ركبته عليه
عاد كنت أدور لي على واحد مرة هبيط بس
مافي الا كل هالكعب العالي الي يكسر الظهر
ويش أسوي قلت عشان لا أتورط أشتريت هذا وهذي هي صورته  
 
وهذي باقتي 
عاد أنا كنت حاطه في بالي شي معين
بس عاد هالمحلات كل واحد يبي يسوي ليي على كيفه
والي أبيه يقولون مايستوي عدل
فأخذت هالباقة مع إنها مو مرة
بس يالله تمشي غرض 
 
ومانسيت هموس تصور الكم الكوشه بعد
وعاد هالمحلات كل واحد يقول الزود عندي 
في الاسعار
شابه ضوووو مرة
ولا ياليت بعد شفت شي عجبني
بس يالله على قد فلوسي أخذتها
وبيني وبينكم عشان تتناسب مع باقتي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  
 
ولانسيت أجيب الكم صور حق الاشياء الي راح تتوزع في العرس
عاد تعرفون كيف الواحد يحب يتكشخ 
ويفخم ويبغى الناس يقولون اي في عرس
بت فلان وزعوا حركات
وعاد انت إذا جيتوا انا شايلة
كذا علبة خاصين بس حق 
حبايب قلبي الي في منتدى الناصرة
فكل وحده تروح العرس تراويني ويش حصلت أوكي..
يالله شوفوهم 
 



 


 



 


وطبعاً الحين جا دور العزيمة
طبعاً الكل معزوم
وترى الصالة مفتوحه بس سويت بطايق 
عشان أدليكم في وين الصالة
وعشان ماتنسون متى العرس
ويالله كل وحده تعزم اهلها وحبايبها وصديقاتها
وكل الي يعز عليها
العرس عرسكم غناتي
لاتستحون
وهذي البطاقه
عشان لاأحد يقول ماعزمته 
 
أبغى أشوفكم كلم زين
مو تنسوا كل شي مكتوب في البطاقه ..
ويالله باركوا ليي
وصلوا على محمد وآل محمد ..
و قولوا ليي ويش رايكم في أغراضي
وتحسوا يناسبوا أو لا
أبغى رايكم بصراحه ..
لاوتخلوا غناتي ....
والحين جا الوقت الي أختار فيه عروس بعدي
أممممممممممممممممممم
والله حيرة نبي نعرس كل البنات
بس يالله 
أمممممممممممم
نعرس كبرياء هالمرة
أي أي أي
كبريااااااااااااء
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
يالله زفوها ..
وييييييييييييي
ماورى عرست وخلصت
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
لاني خلاص عشت الدور .. :wink: 
بالتفوقيق للجميع ..
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههههههه 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
مباركين عرس الاثنين ** لليلة ربيع عين وقمرا 
( ما اعرف الباقي خخخخ خوش ذاكره هههه ) 
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك غاليتي هموووس 
وعلى البركة منه المال ومنش العيال بإذن الله 
(( خخخ مصدقه روحي هههه )) 
كلللللللللللللللللللووووووش 
الحين بعطيش رااااايي والسموحه 

الحناااء اكيد حلو وروووعه 
اما الفستان نعومي 
والتسريحة روووعة بجد حلوه 
( وين اتعدلتي عفر ؟؟ خخخ )

والطقم نعومي بعد 
واما الباقة يعيني على الاختيااااار الررروعه بجد حلوه ومناسبة 
والتوزيعاااات محلاهاااا بجد بحتار ويش بختاااار لين رحت عرسش هههه 
واما على البطااقة ابى وحده زياده عاااد تعرفي اني يا حبي لتجميع البطاقات اللي يعزمونااا هههه 
وكلهم حطيتهم في صندووق وكل ما بين فتره وفتره اطلع عليهم واشوف من اللي عزمنااا هههه 
( صج اني فضيحه خخخ )
ايه من زود روحاتي للاعراس اجمع البطاقات خخخ ولا الحسره ههههه 

يسلمو هموس على العزومه وان شاء الله نقدر انجي الش لكن عااااد في اي صاله بتسوينه هااااا وفي اصطحاب الاطفال لولا لا خخخخ عشت الدور اني بعد ههههه

والحين بإنتظار خيتو كبرياء 
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وأفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
كللللللللللللوش 
يا الله كبرياء جاااا وقت عرسش يا الله جهزي حالش هاليومين 
ننتظرك عروستنا الغاليه

----------


## فرح

مـــــــــــــبرووووك عروساااتنا الحلوووووووييييييييييييين
اختياااار جداَ حلوووو وراااائع ،،
ربي يبلغنا فيكم ياااارب 
تسلميييييييييين نبض قلبي الحلوووه 
اختيااار جداَ رااائع يااااذوووق 
وانشاء الله بجد ربي يبلغنا فيك بصح وصحيح  
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## نبض قلب

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> أول شي راح أقول 
> ملح وشب وعود في عين كل حسود
> أي عشان لاحد يحسدني
> اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد ..
> مافيي شدة الصراحه ..
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



 هموس غنآتي استآنسنآ وآآآآآآآآآآآآآجد بإستضآفتش معآنآ 
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد ألف اصلي واسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد 
وأغرآضش روعهـ مرة حلوين والأشيآء اللي تتوزع أحلى وأحلى << همهآ بطنهآ ههههههههه  :toung: 
تحيآتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> هههههههههه 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
> مباركين عرس الاثنين ** لليلة ربيع عين وقمرا 
> ( ما اعرف الباقي خخخخ خوش ذاكره هههه )  
> ألف مبروك ألف مبروك غاليتي هموووس  
> ...



 تسلمي عوآميه صفوآنيه على التواجد غناتي والله يبارك للجميع 
ويلة عآد لآزم الحضور زين نبغ نشوف كيف بتصير هموس . .. ههههههه
تحياتي
نبوضهـ

----------


## نبض قلب

> مـــــــــــــبرووووك عروساااتنا الحلوووووووييييييييييييين
> 
> الله يبارك فيش <<ملقوفه قالت لعروسآتنآ مو لش نبضوآ
> اختياااار جداَ حلوووو وراااائع ،،
> ربي يبلغنا فيكم ياااارب 
> تسلميييييييييين نبض قلبي الحلوووه 
> يسلمك ربي فرحنآ يسلم لي هآلتوآجد
> اختيااار جداَ رااائع يااااذوووق 
> انتي الذوق تسلمي لي ياعمري 
> ...



 غآليتي فروحهـ توآجد ولآ أحلى زين شرفتينآ 

تسلمي ع ــآآلمرور
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## همس الصمت

> هههههههههه 
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
>  
> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
> مباركين عرس الاثنين ** لليلة ربيع عين وقمرا 
> ( ما اعرف الباقي خخخخ خوش ذاكره هههه )
> ...



 
مشكورة عواميه صفوانيه
على تواجدك الجميل
وعلى التهاني
عقبال ما أفرح فيش عروس
عاد لاتنسيني أعزميني ..
ههههههههههههههه
موفقة خيتي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> هموس غنآتي استآنسنآ وآآآآآآآآآآآآآجد بإستضآفتش معآنآ 
> وأني أستانست أكثر
> وصدقت عمري بعد
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد ألف اصلي واسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد 
> 
> وأغرآضش روعهـ مرة حلوين والأشيآء اللي تتوزع أحلى وأحلى << همهآ بطنهآ ههههههههه 
> 
> ...



 

نبض قلب أسعدني التواجد معكم كثيراً
الله يعطيك مليون عافية يارب
على الموضوع الجميل
والي الواحد يصدق عمرة فيه
ويخليه يعيش جو
الله يبلغنا فيك عروس يارب
ونفرح ونستانس وياك ..
الله يعيطيك العافية يارب ..
لاعدمناكِ ..
دمت بخير..

----------


## همس الصمت

فرووووووووووووحه ياقلبي
مشكور ة الغلا على التباريك
والتهاني
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت بخير...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تسلمي حبيبتي فروحة ع التواجد الروعة..*
*عقبال الغاليين ..* 




*هموسة حبيبتي ..*
*وش هالحركااااااااااااااات*
*مررررررررررررررررررررررره حلوين..* 

*ومررررررررررره ذوووووووووووووق* 
*عليك بالعافية يالغالية ..*
*بصراحه احترت خية* 
*وين اختار من الهدايا*

* كلهم يجننو..*

*عقبال ما نحضر زفافك قريب ياااااااارب* 
*بانتظار عروستنا* 
*كٍبرِياااٌٌٌٌٌاُاء..* 
*موفقين..*

----------


## كبرياء

* يًـؤ أنٍــآآ عُـرٍرٍرٍسِـتِـوٍوٍنٍـيًـ وٍأنٍـآ مٍـوٍ دُآآرٍيًـهُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..
هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ بُـذِبُـحِـگ هُـمٍـوٍوٍسِـوٍوٍهُــ عُـلىٍ هُـآلوٍهُـَقِهُــ 
أنٍـتِـظِرٍوٍنٍـيًـ آلليًـلهُــ ..!! 
گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُــ ..  *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*الف الف الف الف مبررررررررررررررروكـ*
*لاحلى عروسااااااااات*

*دمعه ع السطور* 

*همس الصمت* 

*بجد اغرااضكم تجننن* 
*وذوووقكم ولااروع وكل وحده تقول الزود عندي*
*والتسااااريح جد رووووعه*

*الله يحرسكم ويحميكم من عين الحسااااد*
*عقباااال ماااشوفكم احلى عروسااااااات*
*وارقص في عرسكم اذاا تبغواا <<لاتصدقواااااا بس*
*اي وباقاتكم حلوووين ومااطلع الابوردة من عندكم*
*والحلاوووة لازم يكون نصيبي موجود*
*ويلا عقباااال الجمييييع*
*وبانتظاااار زفة كبرياااااء*
*ومشكوررة نبووض ع الفكرة الرووعه*
*وعقبالش ان شاء الله قريب*
*يلا تحياااااتي لكم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد* 
*وآل محمد صلوات صلو على محمد..*

*كلوووووووووووووووووووولووووووووووووووووش*

*أقبلت بنت الجزيرة* 
*ليلة الزفة أميرة* 
*أقبلت بنت الأصول..*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خسارة مو حافظتنها ههههههههههههه* 


*ياالله لاتتأخري..*
*عاد شهر رمضان يجو من وقت المعاريس..  * 

*بانتظارك..*
*موفقة ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 
يسلموووووو نبض على الطرح المميز ... 
دموووووعهه على البرررركة خيوووووووووه ..
وماااشاااء الله عليج ذوقج مرة جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ..
الفستاااان نعوووم مرة .. واحسه ينااااااسبج . :amuse: 
والتسريحة ياااقلبي تجنن ...
ولا المكياااااااج جد .. جد روووعه ..
كذلك المسكة والاكسسوارات والجزمة يكرم القارىء ماعليهم كلااااااااااااام .. يجننوا والله
يااااااارب عساااااااه يتحقق ونشوووفج عروووسه . 

وهموووووسه انتي ياااقمر .
الحنا والفستااان والمكياااج مرة نااااااايس .. 
والتسريحة مع الطقم روووعه
الصراحــة اني مقررة اخليهم في عرسي يسوا ليي هالحركاااااااات  :amuse: 
والدبلة وكذلك الصندل حلوووين مرة
بس خسااارة اني مااقدر البس كعب لان خطيبي
ماهو اطول مني بووووواجد .. :noworry:  
المسكة يااااالبى قلبي رووووعه والله . عجبتني واااجد
الكوشة حلوة وتجنن ....... 
التوزيعااات وبالذات الاخيرة مرة تجنن . 
والدعووووووووووة وصلت ..
وياااااااارب عساااني احضر عرسج ... 
وألف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يااااقمر 
بانتظااااااااااااااااار البطة كبريااااااااااااااااااااااااااء .
وتجهيززززاتها . 
تحياااااتي / امووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## نبض قلب

> *يًـؤ أنٍــآآ عُـرٍرٍرٍسِـتِـوٍوٍنٍـيًـ وٍأنٍـآ مٍـوٍ دُآآرٍيًـهُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ بُـذِبُـحِـگ هُـمٍـوٍوٍسِـوٍوٍهُــ عُـلىٍ هُـآلوٍهُـَقِهُــ* 
> *أنٍـتِـظِرٍوٍنٍـيًـ آلليًـلهُــ ..!!* 
> *گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُــ ..*



  يلة غنآتووو كبريآء ننتظرك تجي لنآ بأحلى اغراض إن شآء الله

على خير ويلة غناتي نستقبلش بالصلآه على محمد وآل محمد 

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

وأحب أشكر كل اللي نوروا صفحتي وعطروهآ بآلتوآجد الحلو 

وإن شآء الله نبلغ فيكم غنآتوووو

تحيآتي لكم جيمعآ 
نبض قلب

----------


## كبرياء

*هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُ  ـهُـهُـهُـ

وٍآللهُـ آليًـوٍمٍـ َفٍـرٍَفٍـرٍتِـ بُـسِـوٍَقٍِـ آلمٍـنٍـتِـدُيًـآتِـ َفٍـرٍآآرٍهُــ ...
لَقٍِـيًـتِـ ليًـ گمٍـ شُـيًـ حِـلوٍوٍيًـنٍـ ..
بُـسِـ مٍـآ بُـوٍرٍيًـگمٍــ يًـآآهُـمٍـ إلآ گآآمٍـل <--- لعُـآآنٍـهُــ ..
بُـگرٍهُـ إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ بُـنٍـزٍل لگمٍـ جَـهُـآآزٍيًـ <-- وٍخٍـرٍوٍآ عُـنٍـهُـآ عُـرٍوٍوٍوٍسِـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ 

يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ... 

ليًـ عُـوٍوٍدُهُــ بُـگرٍهُـ <-- يًـآحِـبُـگ للعُـنٍـآدُ هُـعُـ

گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## روائع القصص

:toung:  :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 



مبروك لكل العرايس


ويا الله يكبرياء ترا اني متحمسة لاغراضش

وعلى فكرة اغراضكم كلها حلوة

----------


## نبض قلب

> *هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُ  ـهُـهُـهُـ*
> 
> *وٍآللهُـ آليًـوٍمٍـ َفٍـرٍَفٍـرٍتِـ بُـسِـوٍَقٍِـ آلمٍـنٍـتِـدُيًـآتِـ َفٍـرٍآآرٍهُــ ...*
> *لَقٍِـيًـتِـ ليًـ گمٍـ شُـيًـ حِـلوٍوٍيًـنٍـ ..*
> *بُـسِـ مٍـآ بُـوٍرٍيًـگمٍــ يًـآآهُـمٍـ إلآ گآآمٍـل <--- لعُـآآنٍـهُــ ..*
> *بُـگرٍهُـ إنٍـ شُـآللهُـ بُـنٍـزٍل لگمٍـ جَـهُـآآزٍيًـ <-- وٍخٍـرٍوٍآ عُـنٍـهُـآ عُـرٍوٍوٍوٍسِـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ*  
> *يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلطَرٍحِـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ...*  
> *ليًـ عُـوٍوٍدُهُــ بُـگرٍهُـ <-- يًـآحِـبُـگ للعُـنٍـآدُ هُـعُـ* 
> *گبُـرٍيًـآء*



 هلآ غلآتووو يلة بآلإنتظآر ..
وإن شآء الله أغرآضك كلهآ تكون حلوهـ مثلكـ ..

تحياتي
نبوضهـ

----------


## نبض قلب

> مبروك لكل العرايس
> 
> 
> ويا الله يكبرياء ترا اني متحمسة لاغراضش
> 
> وعلى فكرة اغراضكم كلها حلوة



يبآرك فيش غنآتي وعقبآلش يآرب
نورتي صفحتي.. 

تواجدش الحلو غناتي 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## كبرياء

:embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*حِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِ  ـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـحِـ وٍصِـلتِـ ..<<--- صِـبُـآحِـ آلخٍـيًـرٍ ..*
*أإأحِـمٍـمٍـمٍـ أدُرٍيًـ أنٍـيًـ مٍـتِـأخٍـرٍهُــ بُـسِـ گنٍـتِـ أتِـغٌـلىٍ عُـليًـگمٍـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ...وٍآللهُـ نٍـسِـيًـتِـ وٍيًـنٍـ آلمٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ مٍـحِـطَوٍطَ دُوٍوٍرٍتِـ مٍـگتِـبُـيًـ مٍـوٍ مٍـوٍجَـوٍدُ َفٍـيًـهُـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ <<--- صِـجَـ َفٍـهُــآآ ..*
*آخٍـرٍ شُـيًـ سِـوٍيًـتِـ لهُـ بُـحِـثَـ وٍطَلعُـ <-- آلحِـمٍـدُللهُـ طَلعُـتِـ أَفٍـگرٍ شُـوٍوٍوٍيًـ*  
*آلمٍـوٍوٍوٍهُـمٍـ وٍبُـعُـدُ َفٍـرٍآآرٍهُـ بُـسِـوٍقِـ آلمٍـنٍـتِـدُيًـآتِـ لَقِـيًـتِـ ليًـ گمٍـ شُـيًـ وٍبُـآلمٍـوٍوٍوٍتِـ بُـعُـدُ <-- ذِوٍوٍقِـهُــآ صِـعُـبُـ وٍتِـجَـنٍـنٍـ إلليًـ يًـرٍوٍحِـ مٍـعُـهُــآ آلسِـوٍقِـ هُــآآآعُـ* 

*تِـَفٍـضَـلوٍوٍآ ... عُــآآدُ أبُـيًـ رٍآآيًـگمٍــ تِـرٍآنٍـيًـ بُـسِـ حِـجَـزٍتِـهُـمٍـ مٍـآ شُـرٍيًـتِـ ..
إذِآ مٍـوٍ عُــآجَـبُـگمٍـ شُـيًـ بُـغٌـيًـرٍهُــ ..<--- وٍخٍـرٍوٍآ عُـنٍـهُــآ هُـعُـ 
أإأمٍـمٍـمٍـمٍـ هُـذِيًـ دُبُـلتِـيًـ ...؛**

 


وٍهُـذِآآ حِـنٍـآآيًـ ..





 
أمٍـآآ ثَـوٍوٍبُـ زٍفٍـآَفٍـيًـ َفٍـمٍـحِـتِـآآآرٍهُـ بُـيًـنٍـ أثَـنٍـيًـنٍـ عُــآآجَـبُـيًـنٍـيًـ ..!



وٍهُـذِآ ...



 
وٍهُـذِيًـ تِـسِـرٍيًـحِـتِـيًـ ..

 
وٍهُـذِيًـ بُـآَقٍِـتِـيًـ <-- تِـرٍآآهُــآ مٍـوٍ عُـآجَـبُـتِـنٍـيًـ وٍآجَـدُ بُـسِـ يًـلآ
 

وٍعُــآآآدُ أنٍــآآ بُـآلمٍـگيًـآآجَـ مٍـآ يًـعُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلعُـجَـجَـجَـبُـ وٍمٍــآآلَقِـيًـتِـ شُـيًـ يًـعُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ أبُـدُ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ شُـگليًـ بُـإخٍـتِـرٍعُـ ليًـ مٍـگيًـآآجَـ يًـگوٍنٍـ نٍـعُـوٍوٍمٍـيًـ وٍجَـدُيًـدُ <-- هُـعُـ هُـعُـ

وٍبُـسِـ .؛
أتِـمٍـنٍـىٍ تِـگوٍنٍـ أغٌَـرٍآآضَـيًـ عُـجَـبُـتِـگمٍـ هُـعُـ 
بوريكم شي بعد 



آلسِـيًـآرٍهُـ آلليًـ بُـتِـزٍفٍـنٍـيًـ  


سِـيًـ يًـوٍوٍ .. 
گبُـرٍيًـآآء

*

----------


## كبرياء

*يًـؤيًـؤيًـؤ نٍـسِـيًـتِـ مٍـآ أزٍوٍجَـ وٍحِـدُهُـ بُـعُـدُيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ ..
جَـيًـبُـوٍوٍوٍوٍ للدُمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍعُـ إحِـسِـآآسِـ ..* *گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُــ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا كبريااااااااااء* 
*وااااااااجد تغليتي علينااااا..*
*ودووم كنا ننتظر هالزفه ..*
*الف مبروووووووووك ياعروستنا ..*
*والله اغرااضج حلوووه..*
*الدبله عجبتني ..*
*والحناااء رهييييييييب..*
*وفستان الزفاف الاول احلى اختاريه هو..*
*والمسكة جداا حلوووة..*
*يكفي وردها احمر ويجنننننننن..*
*وعااااد اذا ع التسريحه نعوووومه وحليوووة..*
*وسيااارتج يا ام الذوووق حليووةو مزيونة..*
*والله يبارك لج ان شاء الله ..*
*وجعلها ليلة سعااااده عليج..*
*وبالرفااااه والبنين..*
*تحيااااااااتو..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يؤيؤ كبرياااااااء صاااارت عرووووووووس 
والله وكبرتي ...  :wink:  
تجهيزااااااتج تجنن .. عليج بالعاااااااااااااافية ياااقلبي . :amuse: 
وان شاااااااااء الله نفرح فيج قرررررررررررريب . ياااااالدوووووووووبة .
وياالله نادووا لينا دمعوه بسرررررررعه <<< مستعجله عليها . :toung: 
خلينا نشوووف وش سووت ووشو جهزت لليلة العمر .

تحياتي / اموووورة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخيراً جت هالعروووووووووووووس*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد..*
*كلووووووووووووووووووولوووووووووووووش*
*تعبت واني أجبب * 
*بصراحة* 
*كل الأغراااااااااااااض ذوووووووووووووووووووووق  مره ذوووووووووووووق*
*أكثر شي عجبني الحنا*
*علي ياعلي يجننننننننننننننن* 
*والباقة إن شاء الله*
* روووووووووووووووعة* 
*والتسريحة مررررررررررررررررره حليوة..*
*كل شي مررررررررره ذوق حليو..*


*وحتى السيارة حركااااااااااااااااااات* 
*بركب وياك  >>>وش دخلك انتي ملقوفة صحيح* 


*عقبال مانزفك عروس حبيبتي..*

*بانتظار الغالية للدموع إحساس..*

*موفقين ..*
*يعطيك العافية نبوضة ع الموضوع الروووووووعة..*
*موفقة حبيبتي..*

----------


## همس الصمت

كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
بالمبارك كبرياءوووووووووووووووووووووه
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
تجهيزاتش تجننننننننننننننننن
والفستان الاول أحلى أختاريه
مو تاخدي الثاني
وترى أني بكون وياش واقفه  :wink: 
بس مو انا إلي أخترتك
يعني خلاص بوقف بجنبك
 :cool: 
وبمسك لك ثوبك
وبعدل لك شعرك ومكياجك لانه بينعفس من كثر ما بيسلموا
عليك عاد شوفي شكثرهم 
بنات منتدانا الغالي
وكلهم بيكونوا موجودين
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
خلاص من الحين حجزت مكاني
مو تخلي أحد يوقف 
 :wink: 
وعقبال ما أفرح فيك عروس في الواقع
ونروح ونبارك لك 
ولدموع ولنوبضه بعد
ونبارك لكل بنات المنتدى ..
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
وفي إنتظار للدموع 
وفي إنتظار تجهيزاتها
ويالله كاني بستقبلها بجبجابه
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
...
نبض قلب يعطيك الف عافية يارب
على الموضوع الحو ...

----------


## نبض قلب

ويييييي كلوووووووووووووووووووووووش مآبغت تشرفنآ العروس 
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد كلووووووووووووووووش 

ألف ألف مبروك يآلغلآ ..
طبعآ أغرآضش حلوهـ اوي اوي اوي 
والحنا ياعلي اني اموت عليه مااقدر اشوف حنا قدامي يجننننننننن
منهي اللي حنتش  ؟!! ههههههههههههههه
تسلمي كبريآء على التواجد الحلو غناتي

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

وأحب أقدم شكري لكل اللي رد على موضوعي وبآرك لعرآيسنآ الحلوين ..
وعقبآل كل الأعضآء إن شآء الله وحده ورى الثانيه يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب ..
تسلمو كلكم مآقصرتوآ ..
صرآحه منتدآكم يجنن حمآس .. والأعضآء بعد يجنننوآ
تسلمي همووووس حبيبتي الله يسمع منش بس دموع قبلي إن شآء الله وكل خوآتي وتآلي أني  :in_love: 
يلة بانتظار غآليتنآ للدموع احساس 
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## زهور الامل

الف مـــــــــبروك عروستنا الغاليه كــبريـــــــآء 
الف اصلي وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد 
كلوووووووووووووش 
الصراحه تجهيزاتك عم بطير العقل كلش ذوووووووووووووووق 
ابارك لعروساتنا الحلوين دمــــــوع ..هموس 
الف مبروك كمااان وتجهيزاتكم حلوين 
_نبض حبيبتي_ 
تسلمي ع هيك طرح حلو مثلك غلاتووووووووووه

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*الف اصلي وسلم عليك ياااحبيب الله محمد*
*كللللللللللللللللللللوووش*
*كلللللللللللللللوووش*
*يقولون عندكم عرس ما عزمتون ههههه*
*سمعت صوت جباب واصل الي باب المنتدى هههههه*
*متباركين حبااايبي عقبااال ما نزفكم صدق يالحلوين*
*الف الف الف* 
*مبرووووك*
*تسلمين حبيبتي*
*نبض قلب*
*موضوعك جدااا رااائع*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*تحياااتيــ*
*أختكـ*
*عذااابـ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلواااات )
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووش

ألف مبروك غناتوووو كبرياااءووو 
وعقبال البنوتااات كلهم يا رب 
الله يغربل النت قطع حبل افكاري خخخ ،،
قطع وانمحى كل الكلام اللي كتبته هع 

المهم ما علينا 

يارب ويش اقول 
عساش السعادة والخير 

عجبوني اغراضش مرررره رهيبين 

المهم بقول لش رااايي 

الحناااا ما اقاومه خخخ بجد رهيب وترااا اختي حنايه يعني ما بتعطل بتحنيني ههههه 

اما الفستان لا تحتاري خيتو فالاولي احلى عليش واحلى يا اغلى عروووس بجد اجناان 

والتسريحة بعد حليوه ونعومه بجد  والمكياااج مو باين شكلش حقيقي ما يعجبش العجب هع هع 

اما عاااد الباقة لا تقولي ما عجبش فهي عجبتني وااااايد ولطشتها بعد هع هع  ( شكلي امشي رايي عليش هع ) 

واما السيارة حركااات ( فنانه حتى سيارة الزفه ما نسيتها هع )
واهم شي لا تنسي ترفعي عالصوووت ويكون شريط لباسم الكربلائي ( قرعة واتشيرط ) 
اييي بعد عروستنا كبرياااءوووو معرسه ما اتشيرط خخخخ 

والحين ما اقول لش الا عساش السعاده في الحياة الزوجية ههع هع صدقت اني خخخ 

ويا الله خيتو ألف مبروك وعقبال البنات كلهم 

والحين نستقبل خيتو للدوع احساس متحمسه حدددددي اشووف جهاز عرسها ههههه

ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد

يا الله خيتو لا تطوولي علينا تراانا ننتظرج بالشوووق 
وننثر لك الورررد لأستقبالك 
دخلي يا الله لا تستحي هع 

دعواتكم

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــآآآآآآح الخيرآآآآآآآآآآت و الليرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ،،*
*ويلي أني متى عرست ؟؟!*
*و منهو زوج المستقبل ؟؟! محروس بـ اللهـ ،،*
*عموماً ،،*
*ألف ألف ألف مبـــــــــــــروووووكـ لـ كل إلي تزوجو ،،*
*دمووووعهـ ،،*
*و همووووسهـ ،،*
*و كبــــــــرياء ،،*
*و عقبال البقيهـ ،،*
*و أن شاء اللهـ نفرح فيكم ياااارب ،،*
*و أولكم كـــــــــــــــــــــبرياء ،،* 
*كبـــــرياؤؤؤؤهـ لكـ مني هدية بـ مناسبة زواجكـ و رآآآآح توصلكـ ،،*
*<< هديتي لكـ دست هع هع هع ،،*
*وهقهـ واللهـ أغراضكم جنــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن ،،*
*و أخاف ما يعجبوكم أغراضي ،،*
*لكن لـ عيونكم و عيون صاحبة الموضوع ،،*
*أفتر في السوق قد ما بغيتو و أجيب لكم تجهيزاتي ،،*
*بس قبل لا أطلع نبوضهـ غلاااااتي ،،*
*كم المدة إلا أقدر خلالها أفتر في السوق ،،*
*و يعطيكم ربي ألف ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*موضوع جداً رااااائع ،،*
*و فكرتهـ أروع ،،*
*سـ أعود قريباً أحمل ثقل ليلتي ،،*
*بـ فستاني الأبيض ،،*
*أنتظروني ،، <<  أحلى ياالعروس ،، لا تطيحي على وجهش بس ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وووووااااااااو .. طلع الموضوع مو هين 

يعطيك ألف عافية نبض عالتألق 

والعرايس .. ولا أحلى من يك تجهيزات ..

يا رب عقبالكم ونفرح في بعض انشاء الله 

سأكــون على متابعة لأحلى العرايس ..

في انتظارك للدموع إحساس ..

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

* مٍـرٍآآآآآآآآحِـبُـ ..؛*
*هُـعُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ... مٍـرٍرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍهُـ رٍدُوٍدُگمٍـ <-- تِـشُـَقِـَقِـتِـ وٍهُـيًـ تِـَقِـرٍآهُـآآ ...* 
*يًـبُـغٌـىٍ ليًـ أرٍدُ عُـلىٍ وٍحِـدُهُـ وٍحِـدُهُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..*
*بُـسِـ تِـآليًـ بُـحِـتِـل آلمٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ حِـضَـرٍتِـيًـ ..!!* 
*هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ عُـلىٍ آلعُـمٍـوٍمٍـ تِـسِـلمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلگشُـوٍوٍخٍـيًـ مٍـثَـلگمٍـ وٍعُـَقِـبُـآل مٍـآ تِـزٍفٍـوٍنٍـيًـ وٍآزٍفٍـگمٍـ مٍـنٍـ جَـدُ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..*
*للدُمٍـوٍعُـ إحِـسِـآآسِـ أوٍوٍمٍـآآ تِـگَفٍـيًـخٍـ أتِـحِـدُآآآگ <-- وٍآثَـَقِـهُـ آلبُـنٍـتِـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ* 
*مٍـآدُرٍيًـ وٍشُـ َفٍـيًـنٍـيًـ عُـلىٍ هُـآلهُـعُـ تِـخٍـرٍرٍرٍيًـَفٍـهُـ وٍرٍبُـيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ ..*
*بُـآنٍـتِـظِآرٍ دُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـوٍهُـ وٍتِـجَـهُـيًـزٍهُـآ لوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍل ..*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگمٍــ رٍرٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ..* 
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..*
*تِـحِــيًـآآتِــوٍوٍ*
*گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## نبض قلب

> الف مـــــــــبروك عروستنا الغاليه كــبريـــــــآء 
> 
> الف اصلي وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد 
> كلوووووووووووووش 
> الصراحه تجهيزاتك عم بطير العقل كلش ذوووووووووووووووق 
> ابارك لعروساتنا الحلوين دمــــــوع ..هموس 
> الف مبروك كمااان وتجهيزاتكم حلوين 
> _نبض حبيبتي_ 
> تسلمي ع هيك طرح حلو مثلك غلاتووووووووووه



 زهور الأمل توآجدش مرة رووووووعهـ وكيوت تسلمي نورتي صفحتي 
وإن شآء الله عقبآلش غناتوو

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *الف اصلي وسلم عليك ياااحبيب الله محمد*
> 
> *كللللللللللللللللللللوووش*
> *كلللللللللللللللوووش*
> *يقولون عندكم عرس ما عزمتون ههههه*
> *يوووووو مآدريت انش ماتدري * 
> *سمعت صوت جباب واصل الي باب المنتدى هههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *متباركين حبااايبي عقبااال ما نزفكم صدق يالحلوين*
> ...



 عذوبهـ غناتي تسلمي  على التوآجد ..
دآئمآ إذآ شفتش في صفحآتي استآنس انش نورتي وشرفتي صفحتي بالتواجد

تحياتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلواااات )
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووش 
> ألف مبروك غناتوووو كبرياااءووو 
> وعقبال البنوتااات كلهم يا رب 
> الله يغربل النت قطع حبل افكاري خخخ ،،
> قطع وانمحى كل الكلام اللي كتبته هع  
> المهم ما علينا  
> يارب ويش اقول 
> ...



 تسلمي خيتو عوآميه على التوآجد والمتآبعه ..
وعقبآلش يآآرب ..
مآقصرتي غناتووووو
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *صبـــــــآآآآآآح الخيرآآآآآآآآآآت و الليرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت ،،*
> *صبآحش ورد غنآتي* 
> *ويلي أني متى عرست ؟؟!*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه عرسنىش وانتين ماتدري* 
> *و منهو زوج المستقبل ؟؟! محروس بـ اللهـ ،،*
> *عموماً ،،*
> *ألف ألف ألف مبـــــــــــــروووووكـ لـ كل إلي تزوجو ،،*
> *دمووووعهـ ،،*
> *و همووووسهـ ،،*
> ...



 تسلمي غناتي للدموع على التواجد نورتينآ  :embarrest: 
يله غناتوو نبي نشوف اغراضش اكييييييييييد بيكونوا حلوين مثلش
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> وووووااااااااو .. طلع الموضوع مو هين 
> 
> يعطيك ألف عافية نبض عالتألق 
> 
> يعآفيش ربي غلآتووو عقبآلش يآآآآآآرب 
> والعرايس .. ولا أحلى من يك تجهيزات ..
> 
> يا رب عقبالكم ونفرح في بعض انشاء الله 
> 
> ...



 تسلمي غناتي على الرد الجميل والتواجد الأحلى
وإن شآء الله نظل كذا في تواصل  دائمآ 

تحياتي لكـ ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *مٍـرٍآآآآآآآآحِـبُـ ..؛*
> *هُـعُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ... مٍـرٍرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍهُـ رٍدُوٍدُگمٍـ <-- تِـشُـَقِـَقِـتِـ وٍهُـيًـ تِـَقِـرٍآهُـآآ ...* 
> *يًـبُـغٌـىٍ ليًـ أرٍدُ عُـلىٍ وٍحِـدُهُـ وٍحِـدُهُـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..*
> *بُـسِـ تِـآليًـ بُـحِـتِـل آلمٍـوٍضَـوٍعُـ حِـضَـرٍتِـيًـ ..!!* 
> *هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ عُـلىٍ آلعُـمٍـوٍمٍـ تِـسِـلمٍـوٍوٍوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ آلمٍـرٍوٍرٍ آلگشُـوٍوٍخٍـيًـ مٍـثَـلگمٍـ وٍعُـَقِـبُـآل مٍـآ تِـزٍفٍـوٍنٍـيًـ وٍآزٍفٍـگمٍـ مٍـنٍـ جَـدُ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ ..*
> *للدُمٍـوٍعُـ إحِـسِـآآسِـ أوٍوٍمٍـآآ تِـگَفٍـيًـخٍـ أتِـحِـدُآآآگ <-- وٍآثَـَقِـهُـ آلبُـنٍـتِـ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ* 
> *مٍـآدُرٍيًـ وٍشُـ َفٍـيًـنٍـيًـ عُـلىٍ هُـآلهُـعُـ تِـخٍـرٍرٍرٍيًـَفٍـهُـ وٍرٍبُـيًـ هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ ..*
> *بُـآنٍـتِـظِآرٍ دُمٍـوٍوٍوٍعُـوٍهُـ وٍتِـجَـهُـيًـزٍهُـآ لوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍل ..*
> *يًـعُـطَيًـگمٍــ رٍرٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ..* 
> ...



 تسلمي كبريآء على التوآجد النيّر وتسلمي على المتآبعهـ الحلوه..
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> عقبآل مآنزفش على ولد الحلآل ..



يوووووووووو مادريت انش متزوجه غناتي  :nosweat: 
ههههههههههههههههه  
السموحه غلآتووو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ نبداء ،،*
*و هذي الزفهـ ،، فيها مسويقى خفيفهـ ،،*
*بس لازم تشغلوها قبل كل شي ،، ok ،، << مصدقهـ حااالي حتى الزفهـ جبتها ،،*
*شغل ،،*

*و هذا الحنا ،، و إن شاء اللهـ يعجبكم ،،*

*هذا الصندل ،،*
*طبعاً عجبني واحد ثاني و أخذتهـ ،،*
*لكن هذا أنسب لـ الفستان ،،*
*و الثاني شوفوهـ ،،*

*و بعدها تجيكم الدبلهـ ،،*
*طبعاً أحترت لأن أغلبهم حلوين و ناعمين ،،*
*و ليلة العمر تبي دبلهـ كشوخيهـ ،،*
*و هذي هي ،،*

*و بعدها مكياجي ،،*
*بس طبعاً الكحلهـ راح تكون مفتوحهـ ،، << شكلي صدقت صدق أني ،،*
*هذي علشان يوضح أكثر ،،*

*و هذي تتبعها حتى تحكمو عددددل ،،*

*و هذي التسريحهـ ،، و الفرق أن الشعر لونهـ أسود ،،*
*حتى تطلع أكشخ ،،*
*بسم اللهـ عليكم لا تخترعو من حواجبها ،،*

*ما عليكم إلا من الشعر ،،*
*سـ أعود بعد لحظات ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عـــــــــــــدنا و العود أحمد ،،*
*و نكمل المشوار ،،*
*مع مسكتي  ،،*
*و الفرق بيكون أن لون الأوراق بيكون أخضر ،،*
*بـ الأضافهـ إلى دمج الروز الأحمر مع الأبيض ،،*
*و بـ صراحهـ تعبت و أني ادور ،،*

*و بعدها تجيكم الكوشهـ ،،*

*و بعد الكوشهـ يجيكم الفستان و بـ أكسسوراتهـ ،،*
*طبعا دار راسي علما أقتنعت ،،*
*و هذا هو ،،*

*و بعدها التورتايهـ ،،*

*و خلاص ،،*
*و أن شاء اللهـ تعجبكم الأغراض ،،*
*و ياللهـ زفوني  ،،*
*في أمان اللهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## مضادات الحنين

> *عـــــــــــــدنا و العود أحمد ،،*
> 
> *و نكمل المشوار ،،*
> *مع مسكتي  ،،*
> *و الفرق بيكون أن لون الأوراق بيكون أخضر ،،*
> *بـ الأضافهـ إلى دمج الروز الأحمر مع الأبيض ،،*
> *و بـ صراحهـ تعبت و أني ادور ،،*
> 
> المسكة تجنن من واين شريتيها
> ...



 مبروك عليك

----------


## مضادات الحنين

> *بسم اللهـ نبداء ،،*
> 
> 
> *و هذي الزفهـ ،، فيها مسويقى خفيفهـ ،،*
> *بس لازم تشغلوها قبل كل شي ،، ok ،، << مصدقهـ حااالي حتى الزفهـ جبتها ،،*
> *شغل ،،*
> 
> *و هذا الحنا ،، و إن شاء اللهـ يعجبكم ،،عاد اكيد لون الحنا مش كده بس حلو*
> 
> ...



والزفه كيف بتكون

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد .. 
دموووووووووعه ياااقلبي عليج .. فديتج يااحلى عرووووسة . 
الصراااة جهااازج ماااااااااااااارة كشخة ...  :toung:  عجبني وااجد
خاااصة وان  
الفستااااااااان 
 
كلمات شفته قلت بيكوون فستان زفااافي مثله ... بجد روووعه
قليلة في حقــــــــه .. 
والتسرية نفسها اللي محتفظه فيها .. جنااااااااااااااان وربي . :rolleyes:  
 
الحنااااااا .. اوووويلي ..
عجبني وااااااااااااااااااااااجد واااااااااااااااااااجد .
بس الازرق ماخش مزااااااااااااجي  :amuse: 

كذلك المكياااااااج رووووووووووووعه . 
بالنسبة للصندل .. اثنينهم حلوووووووين ..
والمسكة والكوووووووشة والدبلة ..
مااااااااره نااااااايس . 
التووورتة
شكلها حركااااااااااااااااااااات .
بس هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا
لا تنسيني فيها دموووووعه . 
وفي الاخيرررررررر
عساااااااها ليلة مبااااااااااااااااركة يااحلى جااااااااااارة
منه الماااااااااال ومنج العيااااااااااااااااال
وعسى السعااااااااااادة فاااالكم . 
تحياااااااااااااتي ... امووووووووووورة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد ..*
*ولاإله إلا الله*
*على الإحساس ماشاء الله*

*وحضر محمد وعلي.. >> بتكمليها كلها يعني خلاص* 
*رووووووووووووعة وذووووووووق* 
*بصراحة خية..*
*كل أغراضك تجنن..*
*حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات * 
*عقبال مانفرح فيك ونزفك يااااااااااااااارب*

*يعطيك العافية نبوض على الموضوع الحلوووووووووووووو مرررررررررررررررره*
*موفقين يااااااااااااارب*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*هلااااااو غلااااا خيووووهـ ،،*




> المسكة تجنن من وين شريتيها



*أنتي و حضوركـ الجنآآآآن و اللهـ ،،*
*تعالي لي في بيت ريلي و أقولش ،،*




> *الكوشه مره روعة الحمد الله عوار الراس نفع*



*اي و اللهـ نفع ،،*
*المهم عجبتكم ،،*




> *و هذا هو ،، الفستان مره حلو بس و اين الطرحه وكيف بتحطيها*



*و اللهـ يا خيوهـ أحترت في طريقة حطوطها ،،*
*اخر شي قلت أثبتها على أطراف التاج و ألفها على اليد اليسرى ،، بس المشكلهـ الفستان أنعم بدونها ،،*




> *زفوا العروس زفوها على الورد مشوها*



*يسلموووو غلاااااتي  ،،*




> مبروك عليك



*اللهـ يباركـ بـ عمركـ غلااااااتي ،،*
*و عقبال عندكـ يااااارب ،،*
*سـ أعود ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عدنا و العود أحمدُ ،،*




> *عاد أكيد لون الحنا مش كده بس حلو*



*اي بس نتكشخ لهـ ،،*




> *هذا الصندل عجبني كتير مره كيوت*



*أنتي الكيوت خيوووه ،،*
*يسلم لي ذوقكـ ،،*




> *مره حلو بس لونه على سكري او ذهبي*



*أيوة منشان هيكـ ،،*
*أخذت الأول لـ اليلة ،،*
*و الثاني عن شفيتي لهـ ،،*
*بعد عروس ما يحسروني ،،*




> *طبعا اللماس ما احد يفكر في غيره*



*ايوووووووهـ ،،*
*شفت كتير و أحترت كتير ،،*
*و في النهايهـ وقع أختياري عليها ،،*




> *المكياج هذه من زمان عاجبني*



*يعني قددددديم* 
*بس حلووووو ،،*




> *التاج الي على راسها مره حلو*



*عيونكـ الحلوه ياالـ غلا ،،*




> والزفه كيف بتكون



* عااااد الزفهـ عليكم ،،*
*مضادات الحنين ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال حضوركـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ أميرة جاااااراااتي ،،*




> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ،،* 
> دموووووووووعه ياااقلبي عليج .. فديتج يااحلى عرووووسة .
> 
> الصراااة جهااازج ماااااااااااااارة كشخة ...  عجبني وااجد
> * يسلم لي الذووووق ،،*
> خاااصة وان 
> 
> ...






*و أحلى أمووووورهـ ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و إشراقة حضوركـِ ،،*
*لـ تكوني بـ القرب مني داااائماً ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ دمووووووعهـ ،،*




> *أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد ..*
> 
> *ولاإله إلا الله*
> *على الإحساس ماشاء الله*
> 
> *وحضر محمد وعلي.. >> بتكمليها كلها يعني خلاص* 
> *كملي خيووووهـ ،،*
> *عشت الجو ،،*
> *رووووووووووووعة وذووووووووق* 
> ...






*دمووووعهـ غلااااتي ،،*
*شكراً لـ جمال توقفكـِ ،،*
*و روعة حضوركـِ ،،*
*و نور تواجدكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*موضوع كشوخ مره*

*كل عروس احلي من الثانيه لفت انتباهي حناء كبريائوو يجنن ولا سيارة المعرس بعد*

*وفي فستان عجبني ذا اخر واحدد للدموع احساس*

*كشوخين كلكم*

*موفقين*

----------


## كبرياء

*گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ ألَفٍـ صِـليًـ وٍسِـلمٍـ عُـليًـهُـ يًـآحِـبُـيًـبُـ الله مٍـحِـمٍـدُ .. 

وٍزٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍجَـنٍـآآ آحِـسِـآآسِـوٍ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ 

وٍآلليًـلهُـ مٍـبُـآرٍگهُـ عُـليًـهُـآ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآ 

وٍگبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُـ خٍـرٍَفٍـتِـ آلحِـيًـنٍـ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ

وٍگلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ <-- وٍخٍـرٍوٍ عُـنٍـهُــآ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ 

حِـلوٍيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـنٍـ مٍـرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍهُـ بُـسِـ أگثَـرٍ أگثَـرٍ شُـيًـ عُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلحِـنٍـهُـ خٍـطَيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـرٍ مٍـرٍرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍ عُـوٍآآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگ ..

هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ بُـآنٍـتِـظِآرٍ آلعُـرٍوٍسِـهُـ آلجَـدُيًـدُهُـ هُـعُـ 

گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ يا بنفسج ،،*





> *موضوع كشوخ مره*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *كل عروس احلي من الثانيه لفت انتباهي حناء كبريائوو يجنن ولا سيارة المعرس بعد*
> 
> *وفي فستان عجبني ذا اخر واحدد للدموع احساس*
> *لأن عيونكـ حلوة ،،*
> ...





*اني ادري أستحليت الموضوع ،،*
*لكن رجعت أعرفكم بـ شخصية العروس إلي بعدي ،،*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*أحلى عرووووسهـ ،،*
*توجت لـ توها عروس لـ نائبات المنتدى ،،*
*عروستنا القادمهـ ،،*
*هي ،،*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*ملكة اللون الأخضر ،،*
*شذى الزهراء ،،*
*لـ نستقبلها بـ الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ كبريآإآأآإآء ،،*




> *گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ ألَفٍـ صِـليًـ وٍسِـلمٍـ عُـليًـهُـ يًـآحِـبُـيًـبُـ الله مٍـحِـمٍـدُ ..* 
> 
> *وٍزٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍجَـنٍـآآ آحِـسِـآآسِـوٍ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ* 
> 
> 
> *وٍآلليًـلهُـ مٍـبُـآرٍگهُـ عُـليًـهُـآ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآ* 
> 
> *وٍگبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُـ خٍـرٍَفٍـتِـ آلحِـيًـنٍـ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ*
> 
> ...





* كبريآإآأآإآء ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و إشراقة حرفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال إطلالتكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أغراضكم كلها حلوه وتجنن


وعقبال مانزفكم عرايس في الحقيقه



لكن لازم تعزموني والله بزعل عليكم



وبأنتظار عروستنا الحلوه شذى الزهراء


كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللوش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*عساااااها مبااارك وسعيد يالرفيقة الغااليه..*
*الف الف الف مبرووووووووووكــ*
*منه المااال ومنه العيااااال ياارب*
*دووم متهنيئة وفرحااااااانه يااقلبي..*
*عرسج كان يجنن ..*
*الفستاااااااااان روووعه دوم في بالي* 
*والمسكه حلوووة يكفي انها مليئة بالورد والى واجمل ورده*
*والدبله تجننننننننن رهيبه بالعافيه حبابه*
*والتسريحه والمكيااااج جنااااااااان وذوووق*
*عااد الكوشة الحلى فيها وجودج*
*والتورتة شكلهااا حلووو* 
*ويالله ابلغ فيج بحق محمد وال محمد*
*وربي يبلغني ازفج بذااك اليوم*
*****
*وعااااد خجلتيني باختيااااري*
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*وكلامج خلاني ابتسم والله*
*بس ان شاء الله قريب واجيكم بالزفه* 
*حتى اختاااار اني متعبه في الاسواااااااق*
*الله يعينكم اصبرو شوي*
*يلا سي يووو*
 :embarrest:  :noworry:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ أملنا الوردي ،،*




> أغراضكم كلها حلوه وتجنن
> *عيونكـ الحلوة ،، << عاد أني ملقوفهـ أرد عن الناسات كلهم ،،*
> 
> 
> وعقبال مانزفكم عرايس في الحقيقه
> *و نزفكـ كمان ياالـ غلا ،،*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* مرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ رفيقة الرووووح ،،*




> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *عساااااها مبااارك وسعيد يالرفيقة الغااليه..*
> *الف الف الف مبرووووووووووكــ*
> *ربي يباركـ بعمركـ ياالـ غاليهـ ،،*
> *منه المااال ومنه العيااااال ياارب*
> 
> *دووم متهنيئة وفرحااااااانه يااقلبي..*
> ...



 


*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكم ،،*
*و جمال إطلالتكم ،،*
*و إشراقة حرفكم ،،*
*لا عدمتكم ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## قمر دنياي

موضوع في قمة الرووعه 
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أقبلت والنور يتبعها
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ومادري ويش يقولوا
هههههههههههههههه
للدموع
جد أغراضك مرة يهبلووووووووووووووووووووون
ذوووووووووووووق مرة ذووووووووووووق
كل شي عجبني
كل إلي جهزيتيه يهبل
وهذا يدل على ذوقك الحلو ...
بالمبارك يارب بالمبارك
منه المال ومنك العيال
وعقبال مانحضر زفة أولادكم
بس أحنا عاد بنجيكم على عكاكيز
خخخخخخخخخخخ
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
الف الف الف مبروك .. 
والحين جا دور شذوي عشان أنزفها
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
يالله ننتظرك شذوي
وننتظر تجهيزك للعرس
نبيك تكوني هيك حركات ..
ولآتنسين أنا بكون معك في الكوافير
أحجزي لي معاكِ ..
أوكي ...
كللللللللللللللللللللللوش
وإذا حطيتي أغراضك بجي 
عشان أبارك لك مرة ثانيه
كللللللللللللللللللوش ..
نبض قلب
كلللللللللللللللللللوش
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحــــــــــــــباً بكـِ يا صاحبة الهمس الدافئ ،،*




> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> 
> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> أقبلت والنور يتبعها
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ومادري ويش يقولوا
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...






*هموسهـ غلااااتي ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة إطلالتكـِ ،،*
*و دفئ تواجدكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## روائع القصص

مبروك للعروس الجديدة وانشااء الله ماتطول عليناا بجهازهاا

----------


## نبض قلب

كلووووووووووووووووووووش 
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد 
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووش 


وش دآ دموع وش هآلذوق الحلو اللي عليش 

يسلمو لي اهل الذوق كله ... أغرآضش ولآ اروع عجبوني 

واااااااااااااااجد

ولآعاد الحنه مااقدر عليه يجنننن كل وحده جت وحطت حنه احلى من الثانيه  
تسلمي يآلغلآ .. على التواجد استانسنآ وياش واااااااااااااااااااااااااجد 
ويلة ننتظرش شذوي .. بأغرآضش الحلوهـ  
تحيآتي 
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

وأحب أشكر كل اللي تآبعوآ معآي الموضوع وشآركوآ فيه وبآركوآ لعروسآتنآ القمآرهـ 
تسلموووووو كلكم على ردودكم الحلوه 


أحرجتوني  :in_love:  << مسويه روحهآ عدله البنت
تحيآتي 
نبوضهـ  :nosweat:

----------


## نبض قلب

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> دموووووووووعه ياااقلبي عليج .. فديتج يااحلى عرووووسة . 
> الصراااة جهااازج ماااااااااااااارة كشخة ...  عجبني وااجد
> خاااصة وان  
> الفستااااااااان 
>  
> كلمات شفته قلت بيكوون فستان زفااافي مثله ... بجد روووعه
> ...



 تسلمي غلاتوو على التواجد نورتي صفحآتي 
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد ..*
> 
> *ولاإله إلا الله*
> *على الإحساس ماشاء الله* 
> *وحضر محمد وعلي.. >> بتكمليها كلها يعني خلاص* 
> *رووووووووووووعة وذووووووووق* 
> *بصراحة خية..*
> *كل أغراضك تجنن..*
> *حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات * 
> ...



 أهلا ً أهلا ً بشقيقتي الغآليه نورتي الصفحهـ يآأول عرآيسنآ..  :embarrest: 
يسلم لي هآلتوآجد الحلو ..
مآقصرتي غلآتووو .. 
دمتي بود
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *موضوع كشوخ مره*
> 
> *توآجدش أكشخ* 
> *كل عروس احلي من الثانيه لفت انتباهي حناء كبريائوو يجنن ولا سيارة المعرس بعد* 
> *وفي فستان عجبني ذا اخر واحدد للدموع احساس* 
> *كشوخين كلكم* 
> 
> *موفقين*



يسلم لي التواجد الروووووعهـ تسلمي غلاتووو 
نورتينآ بردش الحلو
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> *گلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ ألَفٍـ صِـليًـ وٍسِـلمٍـ عُـليًـهُـ يًـآحِـبُـيًـبُـ الله مٍـحِـمٍـدُ ..* 
> 
> *وٍزٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍجَـنٍـآآ آحِـسِـآآسِـوٍ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ*  
> *وٍآلليًـلهُـ مٍـبُـآرٍگهُـ عُـليًـهُـآ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآ*  
> *وٍگبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍوٍهُـ خٍـرٍَفٍـتِـ آلحِـيًـنٍـ آوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍهُـآآ* 
> *وٍگلوٍوٍوٍوٍوٍشُـ <-- وٍخٍـرٍوٍ عُـنٍـهُــآ هُـعُـ هُـعُـ*  
> *حِـلوٍيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـنٍـ مٍـرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍرٍهُـ بُـسِـ أگثَـرٍ أگثَـرٍ شُـيًـ عُـجَـبُـنٍـيًـ آلحِـنٍـهُـ خٍـطَيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـيًـرٍ مٍـرٍرٍهُـ حِـلوٍوٍ عُـوٍآآآَفٍـيًـ عُـليًـگ ..* 
> *هُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـهُـ بُـآنٍـتِـظِآرٍ آلعُـرٍوٍسِـهُـ آلجَـدُيًـدُهُـ هُـعُـ*  
> *گبُـرٍيًـآؤوٍ*



* أهلآ بكـ ِ هنآ ..*
*تواجدك ِ جميل جدآ بين صفحآتي ومتآبعتكـ ِ للموضع أجمل* 
*تمنياتي ان نظل هكذآ في توآصل دآئم بإذن الله تعآلى*

*تحياتي*
*نبوضه*

----------


## نبض قلب

> أغراضكم كلها حلوه وتجنن
> 
> 
> وعقبال مانزفكم عرايس في الحقيقه
> 
> 
> 
> لكن لازم تعزموني والله بزعل عليكم
> 
> ...



 تسلمي أملنآ الغلآ على التواجد والرد الأحلى

وعقبآلش غناتووو يختاروش عروسه 

تحياتي
نبض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *عساااااها مبااارك وسعيد يالرفيقة الغااليه..*
> *الف الف الف مبرووووووووووكــ*
> *منه المااال ومنه العيااااال ياارب*
> *دووم متهنيئة وفرحااااااانه يااقلبي..*
> *عرسج كان يجنن ..*
> *الفستاااااااااان روووعه دوم في بالي* 
> ...



* هلآ بآلغلآ شذوي يلة غلآتوو لاتطولي علينآ ننتظرش بآللآغراض الي اكيد حلوه بتكون مثلش*
*كلوووووووووووووووووووش من الحين ههههههه*

*نستقبلش بآلصلآه على محمد وآل محمد* 
*أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد صلوات*
*تحياتي*
*نبوضهـ*

----------


## نبض قلب

> موضوع في قمة الرووعه 
> تحياتي



 تواجدش الأروع غناتي تسلمي 

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> 
> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> أقبلت والنور يتبعها
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ومادري ويش يقولوا
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



* تسلمي هموستنآ على التواجد والرد والمتآبعه*
*دمتي بتوفيق من المولى*
*تحياتي*
*نبوضه*

----------


## نبض قلب

> مبروك للعروس الجديدة وانشااء الله ماتطول عليناا بجهازهاا



ربي يعافيش غلاتوو ويبارك فيش
تسلمي على الرد
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياي كم اني متشوقه اشوف العروسه 
اما هي تنزل له .......ولا هو لها يطلع
شكلنا حنا بنروح لش يالغاليه 
لا تطوليين علينا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبب الله محمد وآل محمد  ( صلوات ) 

ألف مبروك عروستنا دموووع احساس وعقبال ما نزفك حقيقي يعني اشووى اني معزومه ههههه
كلوووووووووووش 
منه المال ومنش العيال بإذن الله 
كلووووووووووووش 
( خلاص عشت الدور له ههههه )  اي بعد دموووعه معرسه وما تبوني افرح لها يا جعل ايامك كلها سعاده يا رب 


بقولك ذوووقي ( يا الله عاااد انتي وذووقك هع هع ) 

الفستان مو طيبعي اجناااان بالمررررره رووووووعه قليله عليه يسلم لي هالذووق الحلو غاليه 
والتسريحة نعومه بالمرررره عليك بالعافية ( عفر وين متعدله  هاااا خخخخ ملقوفه شكلي ) 
والتاااااج بعد رووعه شفتي ما حد علق عليه وقال رايييه الا اني هع هع 
والمكياج وااااايد حلو عليج وعليك العافية وان شاء الله اتصيري احلى واحلى يا الغلا 

اي صح الحناااااا مرررررره عجبني ولا بعد طاوووسي هاااا 
اي وبعد الزفه ما اشتغلت عندي ليش عيدي تحميلها عدل عشان اعيش الجو خخخخخ 
( اي بعد البنت عاشت الجو خلاص ههههه )

بسألك سؤال ممكن امممممم 




عاااادي اكل من تورتايتك ؟؟ 
خخخخ استأذني اني من زووود حلاوة الكيكة وروووعتها هههههههههه

والحين انزفك عروسه يا الله دخلي الصالة له 
افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد ( صلواات )

وننتظر خيتو عروستنها الغالية ( شذى الزهراء ) 

ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

ويارب حقق أمانيكم جميع 

دعوااااتكم

----------


## نبض قلب

> ياي كم اني متشوقه اشوف العروسه 
> اما هي تنزل له .......ولا هو لها يطلع
> شكلنا حنا بنروح لش يالغاليه 
> لا تطوليين علينا



تسلمي عفاف الهدى على الرد غناتووو 
لآلآاتوقع هو اللي بيطلع لها  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه << لآ شكلهم الأعضاء عاشو الأجواء صحيح ..

تسلمي غلاتووو
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
> 
> ألف مبروك عروستنا دموووع احساس وعقبال ما نزفك حقيقي يعني اشووى اني معزومه ههههه
> كلوووووووووووش 
> منه المال ومنش العيال بإذن الله 
> كلووووووووووووش 
> ( خلاص عشت الدور له ههههه ) اي بعد دموووعه معرسه وما تبوني افرح لها يا جعل ايامك كلها سعاده يا رب  
> 
> بقولك ذوووقي ( يا الله عاااد انتي وذووقك هع هع )  
> ...



 تسلمي عواميه على حسن المتابعه غلاتووو 
ماقصرتي 
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــــباً بكـِ نبوووضهـ ،،*




> كلووووووووووووووووووووش 
> 
> أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد 
> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووش 
>  
> 
> وش دآ دموع وش هآلذوق الحلو اللي عليش 
> * أنتي الأحلى غلاااااتي ،،*
> يسلمو لي اهل الذوق كله ... أغرآضش ولآ اروع عجبوني 
> ...





* نبووووضهـ ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توقفكـِ ،،*
*و جمال روحكـِ ،،*
*و عذوبة أحرفكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحـــــــــــــــباً بكـِ عوااااميهـ ،،*




> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيبب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوات ) 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك عروستنا دموووع احساس وعقبال ما نزفك حقيقي يعني اشووى اني معزومه ههههه
> كلوووووووووووش 
> *ربي يباركـ بـ حياااااتكـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
> منه المال ومنش العيال بإذن الله 
> 
> كلووووووووووووش 
> ...




* عواااااميهـ ياالـ غلاااا ،،*
*شكراً لـ روعة توااااجدكـِ ،،*
*و جماااال إطلالتكـِ ،،*
*و إشراقة حرفكـِ ،،*
*أستمتعت كثيراً بـ رفقتكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمتكـِ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*هلا وغلا باحلى بنوتااات..*
*تتشرف عائلة..... بدعوتكن لحضور حفل زفاف ابنتهم* 
*السكرة الامورة ودلوعة بيتهم كلهم* 
*شذى الزهراء..*
*وبشوفتكم تزدان فرحتنااا وترتسم البسمة على شفاه عروستنااا شذى ..*
*وذلك ليلة الاربعاء اخر شهر رمضان >>>هههههههه*
*مصدقة نفسي ادري ..*
*كرت الدعووه..*
**

*وبدوري كعروس بقول لكم*
*هلا وغلا بالحاضرات شرفتوني وفرحتوا قلبي..*
 :embarrest:  :noworry: 
*تفضلواااا شوفوا اغرااضي ..*

*بما اني امووت بشيء اسمه ورد فمسكتي اول اغراضي..*

*اعذروني تصورت غلط ..هههههه*
*بس كل بنت مابخليها تطلع من العرس الا بوردة مني..*
*وهذاا صندلي ..*

*وهذا حناءي..*


*وهذااا فستاااااااني..*
*وهذي تسريحتي..*

*والمكياااج..*

*وهذه الدبلة..*

*وهذه ساعتي..*

*اشكر كل من بيحضر زفتي ويبارك لي بزوااجي ..*
*عقباااالكم ياااااااارب وابلغ فيكم..*
**
*واتمنى اغراضي يعجبوكم..*
*بصراحه التجهيزاااات متعبه ..*
*الله يعين كل عرووس ..*
**
*والعرووس الحلوووووه*
*اللي بتكون بعدي*
*اميرت الاميرااات*
*عروس وتستااااااااهل كل خير*
*ومااانسى اسمها ابدااا*
*امـيرتي الغاليه..*
*أميرة بإحساسي*
*تتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على النبي واله..*
*دمتم بالف خير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## مضادات الحنين

[quote=للدموع إحساس;817507]
*هلااااااو غلااااا خيووووهـ ،،* 

*أنتي و حضوركـ الجنآآآآن و اللهـ ،،*
*تعالي لي في بيت ريلي و أقولش ،،*
هلا والله
عاد انا ماصدق متى العرس ومتى بتعزميني لبيت ريلش
ههههههههههههه
 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## نبض قلب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *هلا وغلا باحلى بنوتااات..*
> *هلآ بعروستنآ الغلآ نورتينآ* 
> *تتشرف عائلة..... بدعوتكن لحضور حفل زفاف ابنتهم* 
> *السكرة الامورة ودلوعة بيتهم كلهم* 
> *شذى الزهراء..*
> ...



 أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد ألف اصلي واسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

مآشآء الله

أغرآض ولآ أحلى يجننوآ  كلهم ذوق على صاحبتهم  :embarrest: 

ويلة بانتظار غاليتنا اميره باحساسي 

ونستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد

تحياتي
نبوضهـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد ألف اصلي واسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
> 
> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..* 
> مآشآء الله 
> أغرآض ولآ أحلى يجننوآ كلهم ذوق على صاحبتهم  
> ويلة بانتظار غاليتنا اميره باحساسي  
> ونستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد 
> ...



 *تسلمييييييييين نبوضة على التوااجد الحلووو*
*نورتي الحفل والله*
*الحمدلله صاحبة الموضوع عجبوها اغرااضي*
*ابغى اعرف شنو رايج فيني ؟؟*
**
*مشكوووره مرة اخرى*
*والذوووق بكلامج الطيب*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## مضادات الحنين

[quote=شذى الزهراء;818239]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*


*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*هلا وغلا باحلى بنوتااات..*
*تتشرف عائلة..... بدعوتكن لحضور حفل زفاف ابنتهم* 
*السكرة الامورة ودلوعة بيتهم كلهم* 
*شذى الزهراء..*
*وبشوفتكم تزدان فرحتنااا وترتسم البسمة على شفاه عروستنااا شذى ..*
*وذلك ليلة الاربعاء اخر شهر رمضان >>>هههههههه*
*مصدقة نفسي ادري ..*
*انا اول المعازيم* 
*كرت الدعووه..روعة*
** 
*وبدوري كعروس بقول لكم*
*هلا وغلا بالحاضرات شرفتوني وفرحتوا قلبي..*
 :embarrest:  :noworry: 
*تفضلواااا شوفوا اغرااضي ..* 
*بما اني امووت بشيء اسمه ورد فمسكتي اول اغراضي..*

*اعذروني تصورت غلط ..هههههه عاد انا اموت في الورد* 
*بس كل بنت مابخليها تطلع من العرس الا بوردة مني..عطينى من الحين*
*وهذاا صندلي ..اجنن مره*

*وهذا حناءي..حناش عجين شذاوي حناش عجين لزفوش على المعرس فالش تفرحين*


*وهذااا فستاااااااني..حلو* 
*وهذي تسريحتي..*

*والمكياااج..روعة والتسريحه بعد بس مو كان المكياج ثقيل عليش*

*وهذه الدبلة..تخبل اجنان*

*وهذه ساعتي..اووووووووووووووووو لالا*

*اشكر كل من بيحضر زفتي ويبارك لي بزوااجي ..*
*عقباااالكم ياااااااارب وابلغ فيكم..*
**
*ما احلى خديجه على كرسي الجلال ............. وسلامتكم ما اعرف الباقي*
*مبروك مبروك عروستنا*

----------


## نبض قلب

> *ابغى اعرف شنو رايج فيني ؟؟*



 
*أحلى العرآأيس غلآتووو بعد وش بقول عنش كل الخير يآلغلآ ..*

*عروس ولآ أحلى ..  وأغرآضش بعد تجنن وذوقش أحلى وأحلى ..*

*كل شي حلو* 

*تسلمي والله انآ تونسنآ معآش وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآجد*

*تحياتي*
*نبوضه*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد صلوآآآآآت ،،*
*و هنوها البتولهـ هنوها البتولهـ ،، و زفوها على أبو حسين بـ أسم اللهـ و رسولهـ ،،*
*شذووووووي ياالـ غلاااا ،،*
*جنآآآآآآآآآآآن جهازكـ و اللهـ ،،*
*عجبني كل شيييييييييييي من كرت الدعوة إلى الساعهـ ،،*
*و الحنآآآآآآ ويلي خلاص باروح أتحنى مدام العيد جاي ،،*
*شفييييييييييييت على الحنآآآآ ،،*
*عوافي عليى قلبكـ ياالـ غاليهـ ،،*
*و عقبال ما أزفكـ صدق ،،*
*و مكياجيكـ شييييييييييييييييكـ عاالأخر ،،*
*و الدبلهـ و اللهـ خوش شي ،،*
*با أخذ لي وحدة مثلها قولي لي من وين أخذتيها ؟!!*
*و إلا أقولكـ أحسن أخلي المحروس بـ اللهـ يوديني لكـ و نطير إلى المكان و ناخذها ،،*
*و أنتي حلاة كل شي أخذتيهـ ،،*
*و ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووكـ ،،*
*و عليهـ بـ ألف عااااافيهـ صاحب النصيب ،،*
*يتهنى بـ زهرتنا الغاليهـ ،،*
*و ياللهـ الحين ،،*
*بشراكـ يا شذوي بـ هذا الجمال بـ هذا الدلال ،،*
*شيلي الدبلهـ من إيد اليمين لـ أيد الشمال ،،*
*ياللهـ و الحين الزفهـ ،،*
*و مع السلامهـ ياالـ عروس ،،*
*يحفظكـ اللهـ ياالـ عروس ،،*
*و يرعاكـ ربي ياالـ عروس ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

افضل الصلاااة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد .
كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش .. 
ماشااااء الله ماشاااااااااااء الله ...
جد جد جد كل تجهيزااااااتج رووووووووعه ..
واكثر شي عجبني 
الفستااااااااااان والساااعة والدبلة..
مااابقى شي ..
يسلموووو يااااااااااذووووووووووووق .. 
ويااااااااارب عسى السعااااااااااااااادة فاااالكم
وعسى ربي يرزقكم ذرية صاااااااالحة ..
وهاااااا ماااوصيج اول بنوووته تجيكم تسموووها علااااااية على اسمي .. << من الفرحة بعرسج كشفت المستوووووور .  :amuse: 
وعلى البركة خيووووهـ . 
77
7 
اشكرج على الدعوووووة ..
وان شاااء الله بكرة جايتكم بتجهيزاااااااااتي .
تحياتي / اموووورة .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميييييييين خيتو مضادااات انتي الاحلى والله..*
*وعقبااال بعد مانزفج وان شاء الله قريب..*
*وكل شيء عجبج هذااا من ذوووقج خيه..*
*دمتي بخير..**تحيااااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أحلى العرآأيس غلآتووو بعد وش بقول عنش كل الخير يآلغلآ ..* 
> *عروس ولآ أحلى .. وأغرآضش بعد تجنن وذوقش أحلى وأحلى ..* 
> *كل شي حلو*  
> *تسلمي والله انآ تونسنآ معآش وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآجد* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *نبوضه*



 *مشكووووره نبوووض والله من ذوقج الاحلى*
*ربي مايحرمني من طيب قلبج*
*تحياااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد صلوآآآآآت ،،*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> *و هنوها البتولهـ هنوها البتولهـ ،، و زفوها على أبو حسين بـ أسم اللهـ و رسولهـ ،،*
> *شذووووووي ياالـ غلاااا ،،*
> *جنآآآآآآآآآآآن جهازكـ و اللهـ ،،*
> *عجبني كل شيييييييييييي من كرت الدعوة إلى الساعهـ ،،*
> *و الحنآآآآآآ ويلي خلاص باروح أتحنى مدام العيد جاي ،،*
> *شفييييييييييييت على الحنآآآآ ،،*
> *عوافي عليى قلبكـ ياالـ غاليهـ ،،*
> ...



*تسلمييييييين حبيبتي ع الكلام الراائع في حقي*
*والحمدلله عجبوج اغراااضي* 
*ودام الحنا في بالج روحي تحني احسن للعيد*
*تطلعييييييييين قمر زوود*
*والذووق والاحلى يكمن في وجودج معااي*
*يااارب يجمعناااا قريب عند محمد وال محمد*
*وتزفيني عروس وازفج عروس ياااااااارب*
*علشااان تقولي الجلوة اللي كتبتيهاا*
*حلوووة وعجبتني* 
*ولاخلا من روووحج الطيبه*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> افضل الصلاااة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد .
> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش .. 
> ماشااااء الله ماشاااااااااااء الله ...
> جد جد جد كل تجهيزااااااتج رووووووووعه ..
> *الارووووع حضوورج اموووره*
> واكثر شي عجبني 
> الفستااااااااااان والساااعة والدبلة..
> ...



*تسلميييييييين اميرة والله الاحلى وجودج*
*في زفتي والحمدلله عجبتج*
*وصرت ع ذووووقج*
*والله يبااارك بعمرج ان شااااء الله*
*وربي يسعدج والفال لج <<قرييييييييبههه*
*واحنااا بانتظاار يااحلى عرووووس*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تجهيزاتك ياشدى الزهراء 



كلهم حليوين


تسلمي علىهالذوق الحلو واكثر شي عجبني الفستان


يجنن


وعقبال مانزفك عروس في الحقيقه

وبأنتظار عروستنا اميره بأحساسي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااااات )

كللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووش 

ألف مبروك ألف مبروك خيتو ( شذى الزهراء )

وعقبال ما نزفج عرووووووس صج 


طبعاً كل ذوقج حركاااااااااااااات مرررررره رووووووووووعه 

اما الباقة ابدااع حركه جديده اول مره اشوفها 

وطبعاً بشوفها وانتي ما سكتنها في الزفه له هههه ( صدقت اني ) 
بعد اكييد معزومه له 
والتسريحة اروووع من ارررروعه تسلمي على هالذوق 

والدبلة كماااان رووعه اجننن بجد ( من وين مشترتنها عفر)
 ادري ما تبي تعلمي على احد عشان لا احد يصير مثلك هع هع 
( عشت الدووور صدق ) 

بجد رووووعه وعليج بالعافية مبلوس العافية وهنيالوه ولد الحلال 
وعقبال العيال بإذن الله 

وألف مبروك 


وننتظر عروستنا ( أميرة بإحساسي ) محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد


دعوااااااااااتكم

----------


## نبض قلب

> *أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد صلوآآآآآت ،،*
> *و هنوها البتولهـ هنوها البتولهـ ،، و زفوها على أبو حسين بـ أسم اللهـ و رسولهـ ،،*
> *شذووووووي ياالـ غلاااا ،،*
> *جنآآآآآآآآآآآن جهازكـ و اللهـ ،،*
> *عجبني كل شيييييييييييي من كرت الدعوة إلى الساعهـ ،،*
> *و الحنآآآآآآ ويلي خلاص باروح أتحنى مدام العيد جاي ،،*
> *شفييييييييييييت على الحنآآآآ ،،*
> *عوافي عليى قلبكـ ياالـ غاليهـ ،،*
> *و عقبال ما أزفكـ صدق ،،*
> ...



 هلآ وغلآ بالأحساس كله

تسلمي يالغلا على التواجد والمباركه ..

تحياتي لك
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> افضل الصلاااة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد .
> 
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش .. 
> ماشااااء الله ماشاااااااااااء الله ...
> جد جد جد كل تجهيزااااااتج رووووووووعه ..
> واكثر شي عجبني 
> الفستااااااااااان والساااعة والدبلة..
> مااابقى شي ..
> يسلموووو يااااااااااذووووووووووووق .. 
> ...



تسلمي غلاتوو على الرد والله يخليش يارب 

وإن شآء الله نفرح فيش غانتوووو
يلة بانتظار تجهيزاتش غلاتووو
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> تجهيزاتك ياشدى الزهراء 
> 
> 
> 
> كلهم حليوين
> 
> 
> تسلمي علىهالذوق الحلو واكثر شي عجبني الفستان
> 
> ...



تسلمي غلاتوو على الرد الحلو وعقبالش يااااااااااااارب

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااااات )
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووش  
> ألف مبروك ألف مبروك خيتو ( شذى الزهراء ) 
> وعقبال ما نزفج عرووووووس صج  
> 
> طبعاً كل ذوقج حركاااااااااااااات مرررررره رووووووووووعه  
> اما الباقة ابدااع حركه جديده اول مره اشوفها  
> وطبعاً بشوفها وانتي ما سكتنها في الزفه له هههه ( صدقت اني ) 
> ...



 تسلمي عواميه صفوانيه على المتابعه الجميله والرد الأجمل 

وكل عام وانتي بخير 
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تجهيزاتك ياشدى الزهراء 
> 
> 
> 
> كلهم حليوين
> 
> 
> تسلمي علىهالذوق الحلو واكثر شي عجبني الفستان
> 
> ...



 *الاحلى عطر وجودج بالحفل* 
*اموووولة*
*تسلمييييين يااارب في حياااتج*
*وعقبااالج ان شاء الله قرييييييييب*
*لاعدمناااا هالتوااصل*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااااات )
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووش  
> ألف مبروك ألف مبروك خيتو ( شذى الزهراء )
> *الله يبااااارك بعمرج خيتي..* 
> وعقبال ما نزفج عرووووووس صج 
>  
> 
> ...



 *مشكووووره خيتووو والله الذوووق بتواااجدج*
*لا بعلمج بي انتي منوين دبلتي بس لاتأخذي مثلهاا*
*كل وحده تختلف عن غيرهاااااااا صح والا*
*وماتخااافي عوامية بعزمج ولوووو*
*كيف افرح بحضوركم معااااااااي*
*وربي مايحرمني منكم كلكم*
*دمتتي بخيير*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله ياااااااااااااامحمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
ياهلا ويامرحبا جت العروس
ياجماعة الحاضرة سووا طريق
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا
هههههههههههه
خلاص عشت الدور معاكِ شذوي
بالمبارك يارب
وعقبال مانزفك في الحقيقة ..
حبيبتي شذوي
تجهيزاتك كلها روووووووووووووعة 
ذوقك مرة حلووووووووووووو
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
ولاتنسي ترى أنا بروح معك الكوافير 
حجزي لي معاكِ 
وبالمبارك إن شاء الله
منه المال ومنك العيال يارب ..
والله يبارك ليكم ..
كلللللللللللللللللللللوش ..
وننتظر أميرة بإحساسي
عشان أنزفها بعد ..ز
كلووووووووووووووووووش ..
بالتوفيق جميعاً ..
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعد صباااحكم ياوجيــــه الخير وكل عااااام وانتوا طيبين .
اعتذر ع التأخير .. تعرفوا عيــــد وطلعااااااااات وزياااارات وهيك ...
ويقووووولوا كلما تأخرنا زادت اهميتنا ..  :amuse: 
الصرااحة الامس على البحث اللي بحثته .. والجنووون اللي حصلته .. صرت احااتي .. بعد كم شهر لما اجهز لعرسي .. وبالذاااات االفستان 
مالقيت شي اقتنع فيــه ... اللي كاان بسووق الحب وعذبني بجماااله .. اخذووووه  :wink:  .
الموووهم عن الهذرة الزااااااايدة .. اخليكم مع تجهيزااااااتي .
واتمنى انها تعجبكم ..
.
. 
طبعا ابتدي بالدعوووة لاغلى الحبااااااايب 
 

وبعدها هذا دفتري الخاااص على شاان تكتبوا ليي فيه ..
للذكرى ..  :amuse:  
 

وهذي الصاااااااااااااااااااااالة ..
تفضلوووووووا .. 
 


التورته .. 
 


وبعدها اوريكم الحنااا .. 
 

 

هذا الطقم اللي رااح ألبسه . 
 

ولو اني مااحب الساااعات بس لازم على شااان اراااقب الوووقت .. 
 

الدبلة . 
 

وتكرموووا الصندل بس الكعب يبغى ليه كســر  :toung:  
 

الطرحة كاااااانت احلى وحدة بالمجموووعه
وبما اني مستعجله شلتها .. بس اكيد بتكون احلى مع التسريحة . 
 

بما ان العروووسات كلهم اختاااروا تقريبا نفس التسريحة فأني حبيت اتميز .. :wink: 
اشتغلت الغيرة والنحااااااسة . :toung:  
هذي تسريحتي ومكياااااااجـــي . 

 

وهذي الفستاااااان .. طبعا مع طمس الفتحة . 
 
وفي الاخير المسكة . 
 
وووووووووووووو بس .. 

.
.
.
. 
اتقدم بخاااالص الشكر الى كل من 
صاحبة الموضوع . نبوووووضه
موفقة عزيزتي .. 
والى شذى الزهرااااء ..
تسلمي حبوووبة على الدعوووة .
وربي يوفقج . 
والدعوه موجهة مني الى ..
قمـــــر دنيااااااااي . 
تحياااااتي / امووووووورة .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخر عروستين حلويين 
والله يبارك لهم وعقبال ما نزفهم على ارض الواقع يا رب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اغراضك مره حلوووووووووين
اميره بأحساسي



التسريحه والمكياج والفستان عجبوني


بأنتظار العروسه قمر دنياي

----------


## نبض قلب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعد صباااحكم ياوجيــــه الخير وكل عااااام وانتوا طيبين .
> اعتذر ع التأخير .. تعرفوا عيــــد وطلعااااااااات وزياااارات وهيك ...
> ويقووووولوا كلما تأخرنا زادت اهميتنا .. 
> الصرااحة الامس على البحث اللي بحثته .. والجنووون اللي حصلته .. صرت احااتي .. بعد كم شهر لما اجهز لعرسي .. وبالذاااات االفستان 
> مالقيت شي اقتنع فيــه ... اللي كاان بسووق الحب وعذبني بجماااله .. اخذووووه  .
> الموووهم عن الهذرة الزااااااايدة .. اخليكم مع تجهيزااااااتي .
> واتمنى انها تعجبكم ..
> ...



 *غآليتي أميره الأحآسيس كلهآ تُشكري على التوآجد الجميل ..*
*والأغرآض أحلى وأحلى ، صحيح الأغرآض مره حلوين ..*
*يآلله إن شآء الله نحضر زفت عرسش يآآآآآرب ..*

*وبإنتظآر عروستنآ الجديدهـ للقمر دنيآي ..*
*نستقبلها بالصلاه على محمدوآل محمد..*

*تحياتي*
*نبوضه*

----------


## نبض قلب

> اخر عروستين حلويين 
> يحلي أيآمش يآرب ..كل العروسآت اللي شرفونآ قمآره والله يبارك لهم وعقبال ما نزفهم على ارض الواقع يا رب



عزيزتي عفآف تواجد جميل بين صفحاتي بوركتي 
تحياتي لك
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> اغراضك مره حلوووووووووين
> اميره بأحساسي
> 
> 
> 
> التسريحه والمكياج والفستان عجبوني
> 
> 
> بأنتظار العروسه قمر دنياي



تسلمي غلاتوو على التواجد الحلو 

وإن شآء الله كل عرآيسنآ ينآلو اعجابش
تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## فرح

مـــــــــــــبروووك امــــــــيره حبيبتي 
بجد اغراااضك كتييييييييير روووعه جنااان 
وانشاء الله بالرفااه والبنيين مصدقه البنت 
وربي يحقق لك احلامك وانشاء الله بالحقيقه نزفك ونباارك لك 
يااااقلبي ...
وكل عااام وانتم بخيييير 
داااامت الافراااح عااااامره

----------


## نبض قلب

> مـــــــــــــبروووك امــــــــيره حبيبتي 
> 
> بجد اغراااضك كتييييييييير روووعه جنااان 
> وانشاء الله بالرفااه والبنيين مصدقه البنت 
> وربي يحقق لك احلامك وانشاء الله بالحقيقه نزفك ونباارك لك 
> يااااقلبي ...
> وكل عااام وانتم بخيييير 
> 
> داااامت الافراااح عااااامره



غآليتي فرح تُشكري غلاتووو على التاوجد والرد الحلو
ويلة بانتظار قمر دنياي

----------


## قمر دنياي

أميره بأحساسي 
يسلمو على الاختيار
الحلو
والحين أحط الصور 
أنتظروني

----------


## قمر دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نبدأ 
البطاقه 

الاكسسوار 

الدبله 

الحنه 

التسريحه 

الصندل

صالة العرس 

الفستان 

هدايا المعازيم 

والكوشه 

المكياج 

وأخيرآ المسكه 


وبس إذا نسيت حاجه قولو لي 
و العضوه الى أختارها 
أميرة المرح إذا اخترتوها 
همس الصمت 
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااااااات )
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووش
ألف مبروك غاليتي عروستنا ( أميرة بإحساسي )
وجعلك من مواليد السعادة يا رب 
وعقبال الزفه الصجيه جهزي روحش هع هع 
وكل عام وانتِ بألف خير وصحة وسعادة 
يا أحلى عروسه في يوم العيد السعيد 
وعذراً على التأخير 
وبدوري هنا اكتب لك في دفترك الخااااص ولكنها كلمااات بسيطه والسموحة (( هع هع صدقت روحي ههههه ))  
(( اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
غاليتي أميرة بإحساسي 
اتمنى لك كل الموفقيه في الحياة السعيدة ،، ولا تنسينااااا من خالص دعاااكِ 
مع خالص حبي اختك: عوامية صفوانية )) صاااار خااص اجل ههههه 
طبعاً عجبتني البطاااقة والدفتر روووووعه بجد
والكوشة ارووووع واروووع بجد حلوه وتسحر وليلة سعيد لكِ بإذن الله  
والحناااااااا يا عيني عليه روووعه فضييع بجد  
والطقم والساعة والدبلة رووووووعه وملبوووس العافية ان شاء الله 
هع هع اي بعد اتفاعل له هههه 
والتسريحة والمكياااج والباااقة رووووعه وجنااااان عليك بالعافية  
وليلة سعيده وهنيالوه ولد الحلال والله يهنيكم جمييييع 
منه المال ومنش العيال ان شاء الله  
وعقبال العزووومه الصجيه ان شاء الله قريب هع هع 
والان 
وجاااااااا دوووور عروستنا الغاليه (( قمر دنياي )) 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللووووووووووووش  
ننتظرك خيتو قمووووره 
وننتظر جهازش للعرس غاليه 
دمتم في سعادة ابديه 
دعوااااااااتكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد صلواات 
كلللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووش 
ألف مبروك غاليتي ( قمر دنياي ) 
وعقبال ما انزفك عروووس صج
ونفرح فيك غاليه 

وكل جهازش رووعه وحلوين على الاخر 

البطاقة والاكسسوار والدبلة والصندل شياكه 
والحنااااا اللي سلب عقول البنات هع هع رووووعه بجد
والتسريحة حلوه ونعموه مررررره 
والصالة حركااااااااااااااات وليلة سعيد بإذن الله 
اممممم بعد شنو امممممم  :huuh: 
اي والفستان حلو عليج بالعافية 
والكوشة مررره روووعه جناااان 

اي اما على هدايا المعازيم اكيد لي وحده بختااار لي صبري هع 
ابي العلبة المربعه الخضرااا بس ويش فيها بالضبط هههههه
والمكياااج نعوم عليش بالعافية 

واتمنى لك كل الموفقيه في حياتك 
وافضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد صلوااات 
كلللللللللووووووووش 

والان 
ننتظر خيتنا وغاليتنا وعروستناااااااا
( أميرة المرح ) 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
زفوها بالمشموم        نوروا لياليها 
لاحت عروس اليوم       حنوا اياديها 
ما اعرف الباقي هههههههه
يا الله يا الغلا لا تطولين علينا بجهازش هع هع 

دعواااااتكم

----------


## نبض قلب

غاليتي قمر دنيآي اغراض ولا احلى تجننننننننن

تسلمي على التواجد غلاتووو

شرفتينا وآنستينآ 

سُعدنآ يقدومك ِ غآليتي وبأنتظار عزيزتنآ اميره المرح للعرس 

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نورس الشرق

امير ه مبروك عروستنا عقبال فرحتش بعرس الكبير يارب اتمم بخير
افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد  كولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي 
اغراضش مره روعة وتهبل

----------


## نورس الشرق

هب اسعد...................خساره ما عرفها 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك قمر دنياي كلك على بعضك حلو 
بس هذه الصالة الي تقتل واين لانها في قمة الروعة عقبال فرحش

----------


## مضادات الحنين

أخت أميرة  ما اقدر ويش هده كلك روعة مبروك مقدما 
بصراحه الف ودوران نفع

----------


## مضادات الحنين

_قمر دنياي_
_الليله قمر طالع قمر...................._
_مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبروك الفين مبروك_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله ياااااااااااااامحمد
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> ياهلا ويامرحبا جت العروس
> ياجماعة الحاضرة سووا طريق
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
> وهلا وهلا وهلا وهلا
> هههههههههههه
> ...



 *الاروووع من هذاا كله حضوررج الرااقي*
*همووس الله يبارك بحيااااتج يااارب*
*خلاص الكوافير انتي معاي بلا تردد*
*متى نكون سوااا حاضره عرسي واحضر عرسج يااارب*
*والعياااال بدري دام ابوهم ماجاااء* 
*وان شاء الله ازفج عروس الى بيت رجلج قريييييييب*
*ونفرح معاااااج هموستي الحلووة*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اخر عروستين حلويين 
> والله يبارك لهم وعقبال ما نزفهم على ارض الواقع يا رب



 *تسلميييييييين غناتي عفاف ..*
*وعقبال مانزفج الى بيت زوجج قريييييب..*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد ربي يبلغني اشوووفج*
*والاحلى هو وجودج يالعزيزة*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يسعد صباااحكم ياوجيــــه الخير وكل عااااام وانتوا طيبين .
> اعتذر ع التأخير .. تعرفوا عيــــد وطلعااااااااات وزياااارات وهيك ...
> ويقووووولوا كلما تأخرنا زادت اهميتنا .. 
> الصرااحة الامس على البحث اللي بحثته .. والجنووون اللي حصلته .. صرت احااتي .. بعد كم شهر لما اجهز لعرسي .. وبالذاااات االفستان 
> مالقيت شي اقتنع فيــه ... اللي كاان بسووق الحب وعذبني بجماااله .. اخذووووه  .
> الموووهم عن الهذرة الزااااااايدة .. اخليكم مع تجهيزااااااتي .
> واتمنى انها تعجبكم ..
> ...



*الف الف الف مبررررررررررررروك*
*زفة حلوووووه لاحلى اميرره*
*اغراضج رووووووووووعه*
*والتسريحه ذوووووق واختيار حلووو*
*كل شيء حلوووو والحنااء رهيييييييييييييييب*
*عقبال مااحضر زواجج قرييييييب*
*وازفج بعيوني ان شاء الله*
*ومنه المااال ومنج العيااااااال يااارب*
*متهنئيه وسعيييييده ان شاء الله*
*تحيااااااااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> نبدأ 
> البطاقه 
> 
> الاكسسوار 
> 
> الدبله 
> 
> الحنه 
> ...



 *شو هالحلى ياقموووووووور*
*اغراضج تجننننننننن وخصوصا الفستاااان* 
*اموووت في موديله وشكله*
*اختياااااااارج ذوووق في كل شيء* 
*ياااارب نزفج قرييييييب الى بيت عدلج*
*والف الف مبرووووووووك*
*تحياااااااااااتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد * 
*محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلو على محمد..*
*ولا إله إلا الله*
*عودو المعاريس بالله..*
*وحضر محمد وعلي..*

*كولووووووووووووووووووولوووووووووش*


*بصراحة أغراضكم تجنننننننننننننن*
*عجبتني مررررررررررررره*
*يارب نفرح فيكم قريب ونزفكم..*

*موفقين دووووووووم يارب..*
*وأيامكم سعيدة..*


***دامت الأفراح فألكم***
*غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي..وأختي الصغرى..*
*نبوض...*
*كل الشكر لكِ لهذا الطرح الفريد من نوعه..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد ,,

ألف مبروووك .. وإنشاء الله تجهزون صدق يا أحلى عروسااات 


من جد الموضوع أكثر من روعة 

في انتظار العروسات 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باتظار عروستنا الجديده

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اخر عروستين حلويين 
> والله يبارك لهم وعقبال ما نزفهم على ارض الواقع يا رب



 
انتي الاحلى خيتوووو هدى ... 
وعقبااااااااااااااال مانفرح فيج يااااغاليــــة .
وتأكدي انج بتكوني من اول المدعوااات لزوااجي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اغراضك مره حلوووووووووين
> اميره بأحساسي
> 
> 
> 
> التسريحه والمكياج والفستان عجبوني
> 
> 
> بأنتظار العروسه قمر دنياي



 
عيووووووونج الحلووووين عزيزتي ..
وزين بعد هالهلاااااااااااك عجبوووكم . :amuse: 
تشكري على الحضوووور الغالي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *غآليتي أميره الأحآسيس كلهآ تُشكري على التوآجد الجميل ..*
> 
> *والأغرآض أحلى وأحلى ، صحيح الأغرآض مره حلوين ..*
> *يآلله إن شآء الله نحضر زفت عرسش يآآآآآرب ..* 
> *وبإنتظآر عروستنآ الجديدهـ للقمر دنيآي ..*
> *نستقبلها بالصلاه على محمدوآل محمد..* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *نبوضه*



اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..
انتي الاحلى ياااااااقلبووووووووووووووو ..
نبوووووووووووضه كل الشكر لج على طرحج الجميل .
وان شاااء الله قريب .. اعزمكم على زفاااااااااااااااااااااافي .
تحياتي العطرة .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مـــــــــــــبروووك امــــــــيره حبيبتي 
> الله يباااارك فيج حبووووبة .
> 
> بجد اغراااضك كتييييييييير روووعه جنااان 
> الاروووع تواااجدج الغاااالي
> وانشاء الله بالرفااه والبنيين مصدقه البنت 
> ماااعليج ترى دعواااتكم مذخووورة لليوم الصجي ,.
> وربي يحقق لك احلامك وانشاء الله بالحقيقه نزفك ونباارك لك 
> يااااقلبي ...
> ...



الله يعمر ديااارنا وديااااركم بالافرااااااح والخير والبركة .
والفرحة تتم بوجودكم .
تسلم لي على الحضووور .. اردها لج في زفااااف حمزة . :toung: 
ان شاااء الله ..
تحياااتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> أميره بأحساسي 
> يسلمو على الاختيار
> الحلو
> والحين أحط الصور 
> أنتظروني



الله يسلمج قمووووووووورة ..
تشكري ع الحضووووووووووووووور .
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااااااات )
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووش
> ألف مبروك غاليتي عروستنا ( أميرة بإحساسي )
> الله يبااااارك فيج حبووووووووبة .
> وجعلك من مواليد السعادة يا رب 
> يؤيؤ وش فيج خيــــــوه .. اول مرة اسمع يقولوا كذل للعروووسة 
> يمكن من زوووووود الحمااااااس .. ههههه ماعليه مقبووولة منج .
> وعقبال الزفه الصجيه جهزي روحش هع هع 
> ...



تشكري عواااااااااااااامية على تلبية الدعوووووووووووة ..
منووووووورة  
ربي يعطيج العاااااااااافية ولا حرمنا جميل التواااااااصل ..
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هههههههههه كنت اتابع اعراسكم من خلف الكواليس
ما شالله عليكم
جهاز وفرقه وصالة الناصره تاسعكم كلكم
الف مبروك عليكم
والله يبلغني اشوف اولاااادكم ويانا

تسلمي خيه عالموضوع الرايق
والله يسعد كل عزوبيه ويعرس كل عزابي

ننتظر القمر .. عروستنا..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> امير ه مبروك عروستنا عقبال فرحتش بعرس الكبير يارب اتمم بخير
> الله يباااارك فيج خيتوووووووووووووووووووووووووو .. 
> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد كولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي 
> اغراضش مره روعة وتهبل



اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
نورس الشرق ...الاروع تواااااااجدج ربي يخليج
 تسلمي لي ع الحضوووور ..
نوووورتي ياااااغالية .
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> أخت أميرة ما اقدر ويش هده كلك روعة مبروك مقدما 
> بصراحه الف ودوران نفع



مضااااااداات .. تسلمي قلبووووووووووو هذا من ذووووقج ياغالية ..
وزين ان اللف والدورااان جااابوا نتيجة ..
تشكري خيتووووووووو ع الحضوووووووووووور الاروووع
يعطيج العافية .. ولا حرمنا توااااصلج .
تحيااااتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *الف الف الف مبررررررررررررروك*
> *الله يباااارك فيج حبيبة قلبي شذااااااوي .*
> 
> *زفة حلوووووه لاحلى اميرره*
> *عيووووووونج الحلووووين*
> *اغراضج رووووووووووعه*
> *والتسريحه ذوووووق واختيار حلووو*
> *كل شيء حلوووو والحنااء رهيييييييييييييييب*
> *انتي الاروووع عزيزتي .. هذا من ذووووقج .*
> ...



 

شذاوي عسى ربي يسعد اياااامج ولياااااااليج ..
وعساانا نفرررح فيج ..
تشكري ع الحضوووور الغالي على قلبي .
يعطيج العااااااااااااااااااااااااااافية .
تحيااااااااااتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد* 
> 
> *محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلو على محمد..*
> *ولا إله إلا الله*
> *عودو المعاريس بالله..*
> *وحضر محمد وعلي..* 
> *كولووووووووووووووووووولوووووووووش* 
> 
> *بصراحة أغراضكم تجنننننننننننننن*
> ...



دمووووووووووعه انتي اللي تجنني ياااقلبي .
 والفرح يدووووووم بوجودكم الغاااااالي .
تسلمي على الحضوووور .. وعسى ربي يخليج
وعساانا نفررررررررح فيج ..
يعطيج العااااااااااافية .
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد ,,
> 
> ألف مبروووك .. وإنشاء الله تجهزون صدق يا أحلى عروسااات 
> 
> 
> من جد الموضوع أكثر من روعة 
> 
> في انتظار العروسات 
> 
> تحياتي



اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..
الله يبااااااارك فيج حبووووووووبة .. يعطيج العافية على الحضوووووور
وعقبااااااال الكل ان شاء الله .
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> نبدأ 
> البطاقه 
> 
> الاكسسوار 
> 
> الدبله 
> 
> الحنه 
> ...



 اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

ماااااااشااااااء الله مااااشااااء الله ..
تجهيزااااتج جناااااااااااان ..
عجبووووني من الالف الى الياااااااااااء
بالذاااااااااات الدوووووبلة والفستاااااااااااان والصندل رووووووعه ..
الحنااااااااااااا حركااااااااااااات مجنوووونة يعني سااااااحر ..
الف مبروووووووك خيتوووووووووووو
ومنه المااااااااااااال ومنج العيااااااااااااااااااااااال ..
وعسى السعاااااااااااااااااااادة فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالكم .
بانتظاااار اميرة المررررح .

تحياااتي / اموووووووور

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مرحبا
> مرااااااااااااااااااااحب
> 
> هههههههههه كنت اتابع اعراسكم من خلف الكواليس
> ما شالله عليكم
> جهاز وفرقه وصالة الناصره تاسعكم كلكم
> الف مبروك عليكم
> والله يبلغني اشوف اولاااادكم ويانا
> الله يبااااااااااارك فيج امووووووورة ..
> ...




تعااااااااااااااااااالي ووووين رااايحه تراااااااهـ دوووووووورج يااااعسل .
وكلنا ننتظر تجهيزااااااااااتج .
ياالله خيوووووه مو تطووووووولي علينا .
والف مبروووك مقدماً .

----------


## Princess

:weird: 
يووووووووووو ما انتبهت لرد قمر دنياي..

عفررر 

وهقه..  :nosweat: 

هههههههههههه
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
لي عوده..
والساتر الله..

.
.
.

 :sila:  :med:

----------


## قمر دنياي

> مرحبا
> 
> هههههههههه كنت اتابع اعراسكم من خلف الكواليس
> ما شالله عليكم
> جهاز وفرقه وصالة الناصره تاسعكم كلكم
> الف مبروك عليكم
> والله يبلغني اشوف اولاااادكم ويانا 
> تسلمي خيه عالموضوع الرايق
> والله يسعد كل عزوبيه ويعرس كل عزابي 
> ...



 
امووره 
القمر انتي اني اخترتك يلا انتي عروستنا 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## قمر دنياي

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> 
> ماااااااشااااااء الله مااااشااااء الله ..
> تجهيزااااتج جناااااااااااان ..
> عجبووووني من الالف الى الياااااااااااء
> تسلمي على الذوق الرفيع
> بالذاااااااااات الدوووووبلة والفستاااااااااااان والصندل رووووووعه ..
> من ذوقك الحلو
> الحنااااااااااااا حركااااااااااااات مجنوووونة يعني سااااااحر ..
> ...



يسلمو اموره على الذوق الجميل و ردك الاروع 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمو كلكم اللي شرفتوني في صفحاتي دومآ 

ويلة بانتظار غاليتنا اميره المرح

تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## Princess

مرحباغربال ويش هالوهقه.. عاد اني يالله يعجبني شي حراموون عليكموو..فباحط بس جهازي .. ويالله الحق  :wacko: بسم الله..ثوبي ..+ اكسسواراته v



صندلي ..<< مع اني في حياتي ما لبست كعب . :weird: . الساتر الله اما تشدخت و تدحنت للكوشه .. شيلوني ساعتها.. :toung: حناي..احم  :embarrest: المكياج..ناعم وبسيط لا يختلع   :weird: بسم الله على عمره  :toung: التسريحة..الباقه.. نفسي اسويها  عمود خشبي نهاية قاعده توضع فيها  فيه شمعه كبيره .. وملتف عليه ورود حمرا واايد... على شان لما ادخل  :embarrest:  الشمعه مطفيه ولما يجي سي السيد على شان يبدل الدبل والحركات الأخريات  :toung:  يجي بشمعه مولعه و يشعل شمعتي  :embarrest:  << :toung:  فلم هندي مو باقه..بس عفر يكفي لهالليله هالعفسه كلها...و نبض قلب..اترك لش حرية الأختيار..دمتم بخيروبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعيني على العروسه ام الحركات
مبروك اموره وبجد كيوت حركة الشمعه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> غربال ويش هالوهقه.. عاد اني يالله يعجبني شي حراموون عليكموو..
> 
> 
> فباحط بس جهازي .. ويالله الحق 
> 
> 
> ...



افضل الصلاااااااااة والسلاااااااام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد ..
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووش

واااااااااااااااااو ... يااااقلبي عليج احلى عرووووووسه ..
ابغى اعرف من وين طايحة على هالفستااااااااااااااان ... ساااااااااااااااااااااحــــر .
والصندل عااااد امووووووورة بعيدة الشر بس اذا حصل وطحتي ههههههههههه .. وووويلي ..
اسم الله عليج .. لا لا بتعدي على خير .
حناااااااااج .., .... الــــــخ  مااااااااااااارة كشخة .. والله كلهم رووووووعــه .
ولا عااااااااااااااد المسكة يااااااااقلبي عليها ..<<< من قاااال انها شااافت شي  :weird:  .
الحركة حلووووة .. بس هااااااا خله ياااخذ بااااااااله على عروستنا ... 
والف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ... منج الماال .يؤيؤ اقصد منه المااااااال
ومنج العيااااااااااااال .. وعسى السعاادة والسرووووور فااااااااااااالكم .

تحيااااااااااااااااااتي اموووووورة .

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههههه
  :embarrest: << مستحيه حظي ماهي عارفه ويش تقول
تسلمو خواتي من كل مكروه 
ربي يسعدكم ويحفظكم
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أميرة المرح ..*
*الف الف مبرررررررررروك*
*والله طلعتي خطيييييره في اشياء ..*
*عاد والا فكرة الباقه حاستنها حليوووووة..*
*والدبلة حليووة والفستاااااااان رووعه ..*
*مكياااجج نعوووم وحلووو انتي خفتي عطول ع رجلج..*
*وكل شيء حلووو وكيووت..*
*ان شاء الله نبلغ فيج قريييييييب..*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
كلووووووووووووووووووووووووش
كل هالصبايا الحلوين تزوجوا وأنا يا غافلين لكم الله  :weird: 
((( والله الأخت شكلها نايمه وتوها صاحيه )))
 :wacko: 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ألف مبروووووووووووووووك
لأحلى الصبايا
1- دمعه على السطور
2- همس الصمت
3- كبرياء
4- للدموع إحساس
5- شذى الزهراء
6- أميره بإحساسي
7- قمر دنياي
8- أميرة المرح 
وبصراحه تجهيزاتكم تجنننننننننننننننن
كل شي عجبني مرررررررره
من وإلى جنااااااان
وكلكم ذوووووق والله
وكل عروس تقول الزود عندي
مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
ومنهم المال ومنكم العياااال
وعقبال ما نزفكم صحيح
في الواقع
الله يحقق لكم كل أمانيكم ياااااااااارب
ويسعدكم
ونشوف أولادكم
يلعبون هني وهناك
وعاد لا تنسوا تعزموني 
ترى أزعل
وهذي بعد مصدقه حالها وتبي تنعزم بعد
خخخخخخخخخ 
متباركين وعقبال كل العزابيه
ويسلموا والله الموضوع روووووووووعه 

أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*الف الف الف*
*مبروووك*
*للجميع*
*كللللللللللللللوش*
*كللللللللللللوش*
*ياناس صلوا على منهو درز عوده*
*كللللللللللللللوش*
*اغراضكم كله حلوه يالحبايب*
*تسلمين خيتي*
*نبض قلب*
*على المجهود الرااائع*
*تحياااتي لكم جميعاااا*
*أختكم*
*عذااب*

----------


## Habit Roman

ألف ألف مبروك للكل إلى عرس 
ووااااااايهااااااااا ألف مبروك للكل 
وووااااااويهاااااااااا ألف الصلاة على النبي

أغراضكم كلها كلها حلوين وويجننو

ننتظر العروس القادمة

----------


## مضادات الحنين

وتمخطري ياحلوى يا....................... صراحه ماعرف الباقي  :amuse: 
بس اذكر ياخارج من جو جنين :rolleyes: 
الف الف مبروك فرحت لك من كل قلبي 
عقبال من زفش جد عرووووووووووووووووووووووس 
تستاهلي يا اميرة المرح
كل اغراضك غير شكل

----------


## نبض قلب

> مرحبا
> 
> 
> غربال ويش هالوهقه.. عاد اني يالله يعجبني شي حراموون عليكموو..
> 
> 
> فباحط بس جهازي .. ويالله الحق 
> 
> 
> ...



 هلآ غلآتووو 
أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووش

ويش هآلحركآت قمــــــر .. لالا بصرآحه ذوووق حلوين اوي اوي ..

تسلم دياتك غلاتووو

يوو اني اللي اختآر .. ماادري عفر .. 

خلآص بختآر خيتنآ عوآميهـ صفوآنيه ويش رآيش؟!

يلة عوآميتنآ ننتظرش تجي تشرفينآ لفل زفآفش وكلوووووووووووووووووووش

ونستقبلهآ بالصلاه على محم دوآل محمد 
تحياتي
نبوووووضه-

----------


## نبض قلب

> افضل الصلاااااااااة والسلاااااااام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد ..
> 
> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووش 
> واااااااااااااااااو ... يااااقلبي عليج احلى عرووووووسه ..
> ابغى اعرف من وين طايحة على هالفستااااااااااااااان ... ساااااااااااااااااااااحــــر .
> والصندل عااااد امووووووورة بعيدة الشر بس اذا حصل وطحتي ههههههههههه .. وووويلي ..
> اسم الله عليج .. لا لا بتعدي على خير .
> حناااااااااج .., .... الــــــخ مااااااااااااارة كشخة .. والله كلهم رووووووعــه .
> ولا عااااااااااااااد المسكة يااااااااقلبي عليها ..<<< من قاااال انها شااافت شي  .
> ...



 غآليتي للدموع احساس دائمآ تشريفكمـ لصفحآتي تنيرهآ 

فقد رسمتي البهجه على قلبي

شكرا لك ِ

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أفضل الصلاو والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد ( صلوااااااات )
كللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووش

وياناس صلوا على الهادي وعلى البتوله الخاتونه 
زهرة نبينا     نور المدينة 
*&*&*&
أدم الصلاة على النبي محمد       فقبولها حتماً بدون تردد 
أعمالنا بين القبول وردها         إلا الصلاة علىالنبي محمدألف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله 
                قد البحر قد السما وعرشه وضلاله
فضل الصلاة على النبي تتحقق آمالك 
                والله يعديك البلا ويتقبل أعمالك عليش الباقي لاني نسيت هههه خوش ذاكرع علييي  :wink: 

عليش بالعافية غاليه بجد اختيار موفق في الاختيار من فستان وصندل والحنااااااااا ما يبي ليه كلام 
والمكياج نعومي والتسريحة مررره حلوه 
وألف مبرك 



> الباقه.. نفسي اسويها عمود خشبي نهاية قاعده توضع فيها فيه شمعه كبيره .. وملتف عليه ورود حمرا واايد... على شان لما ادخل  الشمعه مطفيه ولما يجي سي السيد على شان يبدل الدبل والحركات الأخريات  يجي بشمعه مولعه و يشعل شمعتي  << فلم هندي مو باقه.. بس عفر يكفي لهالليله هالعفسه كلها...
> 
> و نبض قلب.. 
> 
> اترك لش حرية الأختيار.. 
> دمتم بخير
> 
> وبحفظ الرحمن



 
يا عبني على الباقة اروووووع من الروووعه بجد فكره جاااان 
شكلها حركاااااااات هذي ما شفتها وشكلها روعه اجل لو شفتها بدحن عليها هههه خيتو غبيها لي لعرسي هههه
وأفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد 
ومنه المال ومنش العيال بإذن الله 
ولا تنسي العزومه هههه
دعوااااااتك

----------


## نبض قلب

> يعيني على العروسه ام الحركات
> مبروك اموره وبجد كيوت حركة الشمعه



 هلا وغلا بهدوي القمر ..

اكييييييييييييييد عروسآتنآ قمآره هههههههههههه

تسلمي على التواجد النيّر 
تحياتي
نبوووض

----------


## نبض قلب

> *أميرة المرح ..*
> *الف الف مبرررررررررروك*
> *والله طلعتي خطيييييره في اشياء ..*
> *عاد والا فكرة الباقه حاستنها حليوووووة..*
> *والدبلة حليووة والفستاااااااان رووعه ..*
> *مكياااجج نعوووم وحلووو انتي خفتي عطول ع رجلج..*
> *وكل شيء حلووو وكيووت..*
> *ان شاء الله نبلغ فيج قريييييييب..*
> *تحياااتي*



 غآليتي وحبيه قلبي شذوي ..
نورتي صفتي غلاتووو بوجودش..

تسلمي على الأطلاله الحلوه

تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## نبض قلب

> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
> 
> ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> كل هالصبايا الحلوين تزوجوا وأنا يا غافلين لكم الله 
> ((( والله الأخت شكلها نايمه وتوها صاحيه )))
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



تسلمي غلاتوووو على التواجد الحلو ..

نورتينآ بحضورش ...

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> *الف الف الف*
> *مبروووك*
> *للجميع*
> *يبآرك فيش غلاتووووو*
> *كللللللللللللللوش*
> *كللللللللللللوش*
> *ياناس صلوا على منهو درز عوده*
> *كللللللللللللللوش*
> *اغراضكم كله حلوه يالحبايب*
> ...



أهلآ بأختي الغآليه عذوبه وحشتينآ ... 

نورتي الموضوع 

دمنآ هكذآ في توآصل متوآصل بإذن الله تعالى 
 تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> ألف ألف مبروك للكل إلى عرس 
> ووااااااايهااااااااا ألف مبروك للكل 
> وووااااااويهاااااااااا ألف الصلاة على النبي
> 
> أغراضكم كلها كلها حلوين وويجننو
> 
> ننتظر العروس القادمة



  تسلمي على التواجد الحلو غلاتووو نورتينآ .. 

تحياتي 
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

> يا عبني على الباقة اروووووع من الروووعه بجد فكره جاااان 
> شكلها حركاااااااات هذي ما شفتها وشكلها روعه اجل لو شفتها بدحن عليها هههه خيتو غبيها لي لعرسي هههه



تسلمي غلاتوو على التواجد ويلة ننتظرش تحضرينآ وترآوينآ اغراضش الحلوه 

تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## نبض قلب

> وتمخطري ياحلوى يا....................... صراحه ماعرف الباقي 
> 
> بس اذكر ياخارج من جو جنين
> الف الف مبروك فرحت لك من كل قلبي 
> عقبال من زفش جد عرووووووووووووووووووووووس 
> تستاهلي يا اميرة المرح
> 
> كل اغراضك غير شكل



 تسلمي غلاتووو تواجدش الأحلى نورتينآ 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..
تسلمو والله من ذوقكم..
اعذروني الحيا ماكلني << مصدقه عمرها عروس بجد  :embarrest:  :toung: 
ههههههه نورتو وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## روائع القصص

مبروك ياعروس

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*نايمهـ في العسل أني ،،*
*ثلاث عروسات عرسو و أني ما ادري ،،*
*ما عزمتوني ،،*
*أميرة بإحساسي ،،<< كيف تعرسي بدون ما تقولي لي ،،*
*لكن باطب عليكم في شقتكم مو تسافرو ،،*
*وراكـ وراكـ ،، ما في مفر ،،*
*و أن شاء اللهـ ألفين مليونين مبروووكـ ،،*
*قمر دنياي ،،*
*لكن أني ها ،،*
*باروح أدور على بيتكم بيت و بيت ،،*
*بس علشان أتشرهـ ،،* 
*مبــــــــــــروك غلاااتي ،،*
*اميرة المرح << أحلى جابوكـ هني خيوووهـ ،،*
*يا ســــــــــــلام ،، أحلى العرايس ،،*
*يا قلبي ألف ألف مبرووووكـ ،،*
*يتهنى صاحب النصيب ،،*
*عليهـ بـ ألف عااافيهـ ،،*
*بس جد الجد ،،*
*أغراضكم كلها جوناآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن ،،*
*العروس الجايهـ لا تحطي حنا ،، طلعت روحي على الحنا ،،*
*ألف مليووووون مبرووووكـ ياالغوالي ،،*
*و عقبال ما نزفكم صدق ،،*
*عاد إن عزمتوني أو ما عزمتنوي ،،*
*باروح باروح مالي شغل ،،* 
*نبوضهـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*موضوع ولا أحلى من هيكـ ،،*
*بوركتي عليهـ ،،*
*و بـ إنتظار عروستنا الجديدهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نبض قلب

> *أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *نايمهـ في العسل أني ،،*
> *ثلاث عروسات عرسو و أني ما ادري ،،*
> *ما عزمتوني ،،*
> *أميرة بإحساسي ،،<< كيف تعرسي بدون ما تقولي لي ،،*
> *لكن باطب عليكم في شقتكم مو تسافرو ،،*
> *وراكـ وراكـ ،، ما في مفر ،،*
> *و أن شاء اللهـ ألفين مليونين مبروووكـ ،،*
> ...



 غآليتي للدموع احساس دآئمآ تشرفينآ فتنيري صفحاتي 

بوركتي غاليتي 
تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## linanono

بصراحة اني تابعت الموضوع اول بأول وعجبني واجد واجد  تسلمي اختي نبوض على هذي المواضيع الحلوة  
وتجهيزات العرايس دمعة على السطور، همس الصمت ، كبرياء، للدموع احساس، شذى الزهراء ، اميرة بإحساسي ،قمر دنياي ، اميرة المرح كتير كتير حلوة وعقبال ما نفرح فيكم في الحقيقة ونفرح في نبوض وقبلها خواتها
وحنا بنتظار العروس التاسعة عوامية صفوانية وبنتظار تجهيزاتها الحلوة .

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه
اني كنت متابعة من البداية 
قصدي معزومه من اول عروس عرست في المنتدى هههه
وابارك للجميع ويارب نزفكم صج عراااايس 
( اييه معزومه معزومه بعد هههه )
لكن ما اتوقعت اتصيدوني وتوهقوني ههههه
ولكن الحين من اللي اختاارني ؟؟؟
استحي اني والحياااا ما كلني اكااال 
( على عدااال يا هالويهه هههه )
***
وقايله مو مسويه عرس هههه 
( يا عيني على التواااضع هههه ) 
لو لعانه ما ادري هههه
بس على شانكم الغالييين وعشان غاليتنا نبوووض 
بسوي رووحي عروووس ههه 
( مصدقه الاخت عفر هع )
المهم انتظروني على ما افر على الاسووواق واشوف شي يعجبني هههه
قصدي المنتديات عااااد اني ويا الاسواااق بجد صعبه المزااج 
واللي يروح ويايي يستجن ههههه 
وبس وااايد عليكم من هدرتي الزايده 
انتظروا عروستكم خخخخ
بكره بإذن الله 
عشان اقدر اعزمكم عدل له ههههههههههه
دعواااااتكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا وغلا بأحلى عضوات 
والله يبارك للجميع وعقبالكم  :toung: 
رجعت لكم بعد افرارتي وحوستي في هالاسووواق اللي زهقت منهاااا وعورت راسي 
بعضهم ما يسووو وبعضهم عجبوني بس فيهم اشوية عيوب ( هههههه على عدال لا تصدقي روحش وااايد ههههه )

اشتريت اول الدبله هع هع صدقت البنت ههههه 



وبعدين فكرت احط الدبلة في هذي المخده ( كثري منها يا بنت ههههه )



وهذاااا الحناااا ما اقدر ما احطه مو عنااااد   :wink:  





وقلت لا لززم ما دااام ليلة الحناااا اكيد يبي اليها كوشه 


وهذي تسريحتي ومكياجي واكسسواراتي هع هع 



والحيين فستاني طبعاً مع بعض التعديلاااات ( اكشخي يا شيخه هههه )




والباقة احترت في كثير منهاااا بصراحة 



وهذا صندلي ( اقول يا بنت انتبهي لا اطيحي على ويهش ههههه )



وهذي كووووووووشتي ( استر هذي اللي مو مسويه عرس خخخخ )



لي رجعه هع هع

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

والحين اكمل اوكي خخخخ
امممممم
ويش بقـــــــــى  
اييي 
بطاقة العرس 
وطبعاً كل بنات المنتدى معزومين مو تقولوا ما قلت اليكم تررااااا هااااا داني قلت زين اسمعتوني كلكم  
 
وطبعاً كل شي مكتوب فيها التاريخ وين الصالة وطبعاً اسمي واسم المحروووس بالله ههههه 
وهدولاااااا اللي قلت باحطهم على الطاوله عشان يناسبوا المخده هع هع اي هين على هالذووق 
وطبعاً موجود دفتر الذكريات ولا وحده تدخل العرس وما تكتب فيه يا ويلها هههه ( صدقت وعشت الجو غربال هههه )  
 
ولا انساكم حبيبي ما فيه ولا وحده تطلع ولا اعطيها من توزيعاتي هع هع 
بس بشكل جديد مبتكر ( يعيني على ام الافكاااار ما اقدر على رووحي ههههه )
على شكل فستان صغير ووووو فيه كل خير هعههه 
 
هاااااااااا اتمنى يعجبكم جهاااز عرسي هع هع صدقت البنت عفر 
واتمنى استمتعتوووا في عرسي هههه  :wink:  

وطبعاً ابي اقتراحاتكم وتعليقااااتكم  
ولا عدمناكم  


اي والحسين اختااااار 
العروووس 
والله احترررت اختااار من ؟
بس يا الله من نصيب عروستنا 
( عفاف الهدى )
فلتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على النبي محمد وآل محمد 
( صلوووووات )
وأقول اليها مقدماً ألف مبروووك 
وكلللللللوووووش
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
> 
> ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> كلووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> كل هالصبايا الحلوين تزوجوا وأنا يا غافلين لكم الله 
> ((( والله الأخت شكلها نايمه وتوها صاحيه )))
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




امنياااااااااااات .. ياهلا والله فيج حبووووووووووووبة
الله يبااااااااااارك فيج ياااااغالية .. وتشكري ع التواااااااااااااااااااجد الاروووووع ..
تحياااااااتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *أفضل الصلاة و السلام عليكـ يا حبيب اللهـ محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *نايمهـ في العسل أني ،،*
> *ثلاث عروسات عرسو و أني ما ادري ،،*
> *ما عزمتوني ،،*
> *أميرة بإحساسي ،،<< كيف تعرسي بدون ما تقولي لي ،،*
> 
> *ماعليه خيووووه اسمحي ليي تعرفي العروووس وزحمتها .*
> *تخلي الواااااااحد ينسى نفسووووو .* 
> ...



دمووووووعه .. والله ووووعد مني لاعزمج على عرسي ...
وتكوووني من اول المدعوااااااااات افا عليج كم غالية عندناااااااا .
ويااارب نفرح فيج قرررريب .. وعسى ربي يسعدج ويووووفقج .
شاكرة حضووووووووورج وتهنئج .
تحيااااتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ..

عواااااااااااااميوووووووه ..

الدبلة والفستاااااااااااااااااااااااان
والدعوووه ... والكوووووووشة .... روووووووووووووووووعه

اما الحنااااااا ياعيني عليه ... 
التوزيعاااااااااااااات مااااااااااارة نااااااااااايس ..
بختصااااااااااار تجهيزاااااااااااتج جد جد حلووووووووة ..

على البركة خيوووووووووووووه
منه الماااااااااااااال ومنج العياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ..
وعسى السعاادة فاااااااااااااااالكوووووووووووووووووووم .

تحياتي

----------


## نبض قلب

> بصراحة اني تابعت الموضوع اول بأول وعجبني واجد واجد تسلمي اختي نبوض على هذي المواضيع الحلوة 
> *تسلمي غناتي linanono توآجدش الحلو غلآتوو*وتجهيزات العرايس دمعة على السطور، همس الصمت ، كبرياء، للدموع احساس، شذى الزهراء ، اميرة بإحساسي ،قمر دنياي ، اميرة المرح كتير كتير حلوة وعقبال ما نفرح فيكم في الحقيقة ونفرح في نبوض وقبلها خواتها
> *يآآآآآرب الله يسمع منش غناتي ..ويوفق الجميع* وحنا بنتظار العروس التاسعة عوامية صفوانية وبنتظار تجهيزاتها الحلوة .



*غآليتي linanono توآجد جميل بين صفحآتي أنرتهآ يهذآ التوآجد الرآئع..*
*تحياتي*
*نبووضه*

----------


## نبض قلب

> ههههههه
> 
> اني كنت متابعة من البداية 
> قصدي معزومه من اول عروس عرست في المنتدى هههه
> وابارك للجميع ويارب نزفكم صج عراااايس 
> ( اييه معزومه معزومه بعد هههه )
> لكن ما اتوقعت اتصيدوني وتوهقوني ههههه
> ولكن الحين من اللي اختاارني ؟؟؟
> أني 
> ...



 عزيزتي عوآميه انتظرت هذه الإطلآله الجميله إلى صفحتي .. لتري انك ِ العروس 

يله ننتظر انشوف الأغراض الحلوه 
تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> هلا وغلا بأحلى عضوات 
> 
> هلآ وغلآ وميه كرتون حلآ بأحلى عوآميه .. هع >> ألفت شعر البنت 
> والله يبارك للجميع وعقبالكم 
> رجعت لكم بعد افرارتي وحوستي في هالاسووواق اللي زهقت منهاااا وعورت راسي 
> بعضهم ما يسووو وبعضهم عجبوني بس فيهم اشوية عيوب ( هههههه على عدال لا تصدقي روحش وااايد ههههه ) 
> اشتريت اول الدبله هع هع صدقت البنت ههههه  
>  
> الله . الله . يآعيني على الذوق 
> ...



كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووش

أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد وآل محمد 


 أغرآض ولآ أحلى يلة نكمل نشوف البآقي تسلم يدش عواميوه اغراضش رووووووووووووووعهـ 

تحياتي

نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> والحين اكمل اوكي خخخخ
> 
> امممممم
> ويش بقـــــــــى  
> اييي 
> بطاقة العرس 
> وطبعاً كل بنات المنتدى معزومين مو تقولوا ما قلت اليكم تررااااا هااااا داني قلت زين اسمعتوني كلكم  
>  
> وطبعاً كل شي مكتوب فيها التاريخ وين الصالة وطبعاً اسمي واسم المحروووس بالله ههههه 
> ...



 عزيزتي عواميه جهآز رآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآئع مره حليو يجننن..
وش هالذوق ..

لا بصراحه عرسش رووووعهـ لآزم اروح ..

ويلة ننتظر غاليتنآ عفاف الهدى محفوفه بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد ..
تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد .. 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهمـ 
> عواااااااااااااميوووووووه .. 
> الدبلة والفستاااااااااااااااااااااااان
> والدعوووه ... والكوووووووشة .... روووووووووووووووووعه 
> اما الحنااااااا ياعيني عليه ... 
> التوزيعاااااااااااااات مااااااااااارة نااااااااااايس ..
> بختصااااااااااار تجهيزاااااااااااتج جد جد حلووووووووة .. 
> على البركة خيوووووووووووووه
> ...



 عزيزتي اميره باحساسي توآجدك أنار  الحفل ..

شرفتينآ وآنستينآ ..

تسلمي غلاتوو على التواجد الحلو ..
تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## Habit Roman

ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
ألف أصلِ وأسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد

مباركين عرس الأثنين ليله ربيع عين قمرة <<<<< خخخ ماعرفها

كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووشششششششششششش

مبروك عوامية صفوانية عرسش يجنن يأخذ العقل
وأغراضك مرة تهبل وعجبني الثوب والدبلة مرة حليووه

هههه بس كيف ابتكرتي هدية العازيم مرة كيوووت تجنن

بانتظار العروس الجديدة<<<<<<<<<( هلكنا كل اسبوع عرس اخترب وجهنا من المكياج ضرب تعدل من عرس لعرس)

----------


## مضادات الحنين

_الف الصلاة على الرسول ولا اله الا الله_ 
_الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك عروستنا  عوامية صفوانية_
_وعقبال عرسش انشاء الله_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عواميه خيو الف الف مبروك غناتي والله استمتعت في عرسش مره
وخصوصا التوزيعات كانت اتجنن مرهههه
اشكرش على اختياري غناتي 
بس انتظروا عليي فرة الأسواق صعبه وعلى الي يوديني تعرفوا بعد(((((((صدقت روحي عفر ها ها ها.......

----------


## نبض قلب

أشكر كل من توآجد هنآ في صفحآتي أنرتموهآ ..

عزيزتي عفآف ننتظر توآجدك ِ ..
تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين
يلا العرووووس وصلت 
من العاده الوحده تنخطب وبعدين اتعرس عشان كدا الحين راح اعزمكم على حفلة خطوبتي 
وتجيزي ياي تعبني التجهييز الله يعين العراييس اي والله
المهم اني اول حاجه حجزت الدقاقه أم علي الخاطر ومالقيتها فاخترت أم نضال حبيل
وبعدين  وكمان حجزت استيديو صبايا ( دعايه لزوجة الأخ ابو زين ) و خلصت كل الحجوزات بس الحناء ما بغييت اتحنا (خليته للعرس مره وحده)
ويلا نستعرض مع بعض حفلتي
نبدأ ببطاقة الدعوه
تعرفون اني اخر العنقود وطلايبي طلايب حتى الحفله فيها بطايق بس ناعمه ها 


والحين راح انوزع عليكم النفارييات


وهذي الكيك الي وزعناه على الحضور

وهدي هدايا تذكاريه فيها مصحف وتربه

 نسيت اقول لكم ان حفلتنا في هاي الصاله 



وهاديلين بنات العيله واقفين في الأستقبال



الشبكه ما راح احطها لأن لسه ما جابها المعرس 
راح اراويكم الدبله


والحين الي تبع الدبله والشبكه




اما الحين جاء دور باقتي وسالفة الباقه سالفه اني اشتريت وحده وهو جاب ليي الثانيه


الحين راح اراوييكم التورتايه

اما الحين جاء دور تسريحتي 

وهذا مكياجي

وهذ الشيخ الي عقد الينا الخويلدي

وبعد ما طلع الشيخ قاليي ادخل
يلا شوفونيي 
العرووووس وصلت 


واخر شي صندوق المهر 
 

ان شاء الله حفلتي اتكون خفيفه عليكم يا رب

----------


## نورس الشرق

> اهلين
> يلا العرووووس وصلت 
> من العاده الوحده تنخطب وبعدين اتعرس عشان كدا الحين راح اعزمكم على حفلة خطوبتي 
> وتجيزي ياي تعبني التجهييز الله يعين العراييس اي والله
> المهم اني اول حاجه حجزت الدقاقه أم علي الخاطر ومالقيتها فاخترت أم نضال حبيل
> وبعدين وكمان حجزت استيديو صبايا ( دعايه لزوجة الأخ ابو زين ) و خلصت كل الحجوزات بس الحناء ما بغييت اتحنا (خليته للعرس مره وحده)
> ويلا نستعرض مع بعض حفلتي
> نبدأ ببطاقة الدعوه
> تعرفون اني اخر العنقود وطلايبي طلايب حتى الحفله فيها بطايق بس ناعمه ها 
> ...



مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك عليك انشاء الله عقبال العرس

----------


## مضادات الحنين

الف الف مبروك ياا ختى عفاف الهدى عقبال العرس انشاء الله 
كل اغراض الخطوبه  حلوى

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عفاف الهدى حفله خطوبتك مررررررررره تجنن


واغراضك كلها حلوه

التسريحه والمكياج والتوزيعات كلهم حلووووووووووين


والف مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## همس الصمت

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياااااااااااااااااا
حبيب الله محمد
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
عواميه صفوانيه
على البركة غناتي
وعقبال مانزفش في الواقع
على ذاك المحروس الي يريح قلبش ويخليش تعيشي بسعاده ..
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووش
وأغراضك مرررررررررررررررررة حلوووووووووووووة
عليش بالعافية يارب ..
وكلللللللللللللللللللوش
..
عفاف الهدى
كلللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أغراض خطوبتش مرة حليوين
عليش بالعافية بالمبارك يارب
وعقبال مانشوف أغراض عرسش
بس عاد عفافووووووه
مو كأنش مرة سويتي أغراض وااااااااجد
بتكسرين ظهر الرجال
هذي الخطوبة كيف العرس
ويش بتسويين 
الله يعنيه 
بس اذا هو راضي يالله 
بالعافيه عليش يارب
وعقبال مانزفش في الواقع يارب ....
وطبعاً أني أول المعزومين مو ..
كلوووووووووووووووووووووش
الله يبارك للجميع
وعقبال مانزفكم كلكم في الواقع ونحضر عرسكم يارب
...
نبض قلب 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وعقبال مانبلغ فيش عروس
وقبلش الي في بالي
 :wink: 
موفقة إن شاء الله ...

----------


## نبض قلب

> اهلين
> يلا العرووووس وصلت 
> من العاده الوحده تنخطب وبعدين اتعرس عشان كدا الحين راح اعزمكم على حفلة خطوبتي 
> وتجيزي ياي تعبني التجهييز الله يعين العراييس اي والله
> المهم اني اول حاجه حجزت الدقاقه أم علي الخاطر ومالقيتها فاخترت أم نضال حبيل
> وبعدين وكمان حجزت استيديو صبايا ( دعايه لزوجة الأخ ابو زين ) و خلصت كل الحجوزات بس الحناء ما بغييت اتحنا (خليته للعرس مره وحده)
> ويلا نستعرض مع بعض حفلتي
> نبدأ ببطاقة الدعوه
> تعرفون اني اخر العنقود وطلايبي طلايب حتى الحفله فيها بطايق بس ناعمه ها 
> ...



 مآشآء عليش قمر 14 حتى الحفله مانسيتيهآ ..

حفله حلوه .. واغراض ولآ أحلى ..
تسلمي خيتوو وااااااايد

عقبال الزواج يارب

تحياتي

----------


## نبض قلب

أشكر كل اللي نور صفحتي بردوده الحلوه ...

همسوه الله يسمع منش غناتووو وقبلي غلآي خوآتي الغآليين ...

تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيب الله محمد .
كللوووووووووووش ..
ماشاء الله عواااميه صفوانيه ..تجهيزك مررره حلووو وجناااااااااااااان ذووووقك راااائع 
ع البررررررررررررررركه حبيبتي ..
بس ليش ماعزمتينا  :wink:  :toung: 
عفااااف يااقلبي ..هذه خطوووبتك كيف الزوااااج الله يساااعد المحروووس 
الموووهييييييييييم انك تفرحينا هااا حبيبتي مو تنسين تعزمينا ع الزوااااج اييييييه لاازعل منك 
مصدقه حااالها ايييه عنواان بيتكم ادله حتى في الخطووبه كنت بدخل وبعدين استحيت :embarrest:  ورجعت 
هههههه امزح موتصدقييييييييين 
الف الف الف مــــــــــــــــــبروووك وعقباااال الزواااج ياااقلبي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد صلوات صلوا على محمد..*
*أصلي وأسلم على حبيبي محمد*
*نبيي وشفيعي أبا الزهرا محمد*

*كووووووولووووووووووووووووووش*

*ألف مبرووووووووووووك ياحبيايب قلبي..*
*يارب نفرح فيكم قريب يارب..*

*تجهيزاتكم تجننننننننننننننننننننن*
*مررررررررررررره كلهم حلوووووووووووين..*

*أكيد تعبتو من الدوارة الله يعنيكم..*


*موفقين يارب والله يسعدكم..*

*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل الشكر لكم حبايبي الغاليين 
وخجلتوني مره
وعقبالنا جميع ان شاء الله 
واني اختار  العروس الي بعدي الأخت 
شمعة امل 
ننتظرها بعد الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأنتظار عروستنا



شمعه أمل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وأل محمد ( صلواااات )
ألف مبروووك خيتو عفاف الهدى 
كلللللوووووووووش

منه المال ومنش العيال والله يرزق اللي في بالي وبالش الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله 

وطبعاً اقول لكل الي هناني وبارك لي في عرسي هعهع ( مصدقه البنت هههه ) الله يبارك فيكم وبالغين ان شاء الله 
وانشوووفكم عرايس وكل وحده ما بتقصر بتعزمنا هاااا 

واقول جهازج خيتو مرررررره روووووعه  

وعليش بالعافيه اييه عاقد عليش شيخنا وحبيب قلوبنا ( الشيخ حسن الخويلدي ) 
اييه معروف من ديرتي صفوى اكيد عفر ههه 

والله يتمم عليكم بالخير والسعادة 
وان شاء الله الخطوبه قريبه 
والسعاده فالش بإذن الله 

دمتي با احلى عرووس 
لا عدمناك 

وننتظر عروستنا ( شمعة أمل ) 
محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
كلللللللللللللووووووش

تقبلوا تحياتي 
عروستكم السابقه : عوامية صفوانية هع هع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الف الف مبروووووووووك للعروسااااااات الحلوااات*
*اغراضكم تجننن وذووقكم حلوو*
*كل شيء عجبني عندكم*
*اما اختي عفاف هذي حفلتج والله تكاليفج واااااااجد*
*بس يالله تستاهلي كل خير*
*تدري حضرت الحفله استحيت اسلم عليج <<امزح ههههههههه*
*ياااارب نبلغ فيج قرييييييييب*
*وتتهنواا يااارب*
*ومنهم المال ومنكم العياااال*
*ومتى نزفكم ع ارض الواااقع*
*الله كريم يصير ليش لا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عواميه 
شذى
اي والله خواتي طلعت مو هينه ها 
طلايب كاسره فيها ظهر الرجال 
ها ها ها ها
يمكن عشان كدا انحاش ولد الناس .......ها ها ها
يلا المهم نستانس معاكم 
والفال ليكم حبايبي على ارض الواقع
وننتظر شموعه على احر من الجمر

----------


## نبض قلب

كل الشكر لكل من قدم التهآني لعروسآتنآ الجميلآت ...

ويلة ننتظر عروستنآ شمعه امل ..
تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## شمعة أمـل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

أول شي  اشكركم تشريفكم عرسي .. 

وهذه هي تجهيزااااااااتي .. 


 :embarrest: 


 :embarrest: 







الاكسسوارات :

حق الشعر طبعا مع الطرحة :






الصندل < اكرمكم الله ...


وهذا الحنا حقي 





والحين المكياج .. 

طبعا احترت في أي صالون بس بالنهاية قررت :



 << ما بارويكم اياه كامل تالي تبوقوه ههههههه




التورتة :







الصالة :






هذه الطاولات :






واكثر شي تعبني وكسر ظهري ...

7




7




7



7



الكوشة :

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اغراضك كلها حلوووووووووين ياشمعه



عقبال مانفرح فيك في الحقيقه


والحنه مره عجبني

----------


## روح الرومنسية

يؤيؤ 
كيف كذا اميروه بتعرسي ولا تقولي ليي
هذي اني اختش بعد 
مع ان تجهيزاتش احسها اقل من اللي في بالش
خاصة الفستان مادري احسه مايناسبش ابد
بس مع هذا مرة حليووة .
على بركة خيوه . وعساني افرح فيش قريب .
عليكم ذوق
جنان ،، من بعد اميرة باحساسها ،، 
عجبني جهاز للدموع احساس ،، وشذى الزهراء مرة كشخة .
والف مبروك لكل العروسات ،
عقبالي ههههه .. امزح .
تحياتي // روحوووه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بعروستنا بنت اخويي 
شمعه
جهازش مره حليو عجبني الفستان والصندل كمان
اما اكثر شي طير عقلي اكسسوار الشعر مره رهييب ويهوس
وعقبال ما نزفش على ارض الواقع

----------


## Habit Roman

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك شمعة أمل 
جهازك مرة جنان عجبتني الكوشة مررررررة جننان

تحياتي وعقبال العروس القادمة

----------


## شمعة أمـل

احم احم .. 

سامحوووني نسيت اختار احد بعدي.. 

اختار  أنا والبحر تؤامان

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد* 
*كللللللللللووووووووش*

*ألف مبروك خيتو شمعه الأمل* 
*منه المال ومنش العيال*
*تراااااا اني معزومه اكيد ههههه* 
*عازمه روحي بروحي خخخ* 
*اييه بعد كل العرايس شاركتهم فرحتهم بالعرس وبعد انتي وكل بنت بجيها الدووور وراكم وراكم هع هع* 

*اغراضش مرررررررره روووعه* 
*اشوى ما كسرتي ظهر الرجال مثل عمتش عفوف ههههه*
*بس مو كأن دبلش مثل دبلتي لاوي اتقلدي عليي ههههه*
*بس عليش بالعافية عادي ما اعزل لو اخذتي زيي هع هع* 
*واما الحناااا روعه اوي* 
*والفستان نعومي مررره*
*والصندل حلو وااااايد*
*واما الكوشه بجد تكسر الظهر لانها احلى واروع كوشه مررررررره حلوه* 
*وليله هنيه ان شاء الله*
*وبالبركه* 

*وننتظر عروستنا الغاليه ( انا والبحر توأمان )* 
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد* 
*كللللللللللووووووووووش*

*يلا خيتو بلا حياااا زايد ههههه*
*والله يهني الجميع ويحقق أمانيكم* 
*بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
*دعوااااااتكم*

----------


## نورس الشرق

مبروك شمعة امل جهازك مره كيوت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مبروووووك خيتو شمعه*
*وعقبااال مانفرح فيج قرييييييييب*
*اغراضج حلوووووة*
*ومكياج العين حلووو كان طلعتيه كامل ولو*
*والطاولات ذوووووووق*
*الله يباارك اليكم ومنه المال ومنج العيال*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

يؤؤؤؤ عفر اخجلتووني :embarrest: 
يلا استنووني باقي كم حاجه ماخلصتهم
 :toung:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بانتظار بنت اخوي العروس الثانيه
أنا والبحر توأمان
محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## فرح

*شمعة امل حبيبتي* 
*تجهيزك اكتير حلوووو* 
*ربي يكمل بخييير والف مبروووك* 
*مصدقه حااالها هههههه* 
*ربي يبلغنا فيك*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*الف الصلاة عليك ياحبيب الله محمد*
*كلللللللللللللللللوش*
*كللللللللللللللوش*
*مبروووووك*
*الف الف الف*
*مبروووك*
*الي جميع العرايس الحلوين*
*تجهيزكم مره حلو*
*ان شاء الله*
*نفرح فيكم يااارب*
*يالله ننتظر خيتي*
*أنا والبحر توأمان*
*مصحوبه بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد*
*كلوووووووووش*
*تسلمين خيتي* 
*نبوضة* 
*على هيك موضوع*
*تحياااتوووو*
*عذااااب*

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

الف الف مبروك يا الغالية والله اني فرحت من قلبي 
تحياتي حفيدة الرسول88

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

الصورة روعة  كل شيء حلوة وجميل مثلك ياعفاف الهدى 
الله يسعدش ويوفقك
يارب تحتاتي حفيدة الرسول88

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اهلين
يلا العرووووس وصلت 
من العاده الوحده تنخطب وبعدين اتعرس عشان كدا الحين راح اعزمكم على حفلة خطوبتي 
وتجيزي ياي تعبني التجهييز الله يعين العراييس اي والله
المهم اني اول حاجه حجزت الدقاقه أم علي الخاطر ومالقيتها فاخترت أم نضال حبيل
وبعدين وكمان حجزت استيديو صبايا ( دعايه لزوجة الأخ ابو زين ) و خلصت كل الحجوزات بس الحناء ما بغييت اتحنا (خليته للعرس مره وحده)
ويلا نستعرض مع بعض حفلتي
نبدأ ببطاقة الدعوه
تعرفون اني اخر العنقود وطلايبي طلايب حتى الحفله فيها بطايق بس ناعمه ها 

 مره حلوه البطاقه
والحين راح انوزع عليكم النفارييات

شكلها لذيذه
وهذي الكيك الي وزعناه على الحضور

شكلها حليو وما ادري عن طعمها
وهدي هدايا تذكاريه فيها مصحف وتربه

عندنا واجد ما امبى بعدين يترموا
نسيت اقول لكم ان حفلتنا في هاي الصاله 


 اتجنن مره
وهاديلين بنات العيله واقفين في الأستقبال

 هادي شكلها اني بنت اخوش

بس الثانيه ما عرفتها يمكن من بيت المعرس
الشبكه ما راح احطها لأن لسه ما جابها المعرس 
راح اراويكم الدبله


قلدتي على عواميه صفوانيه بس حليوه
والحين الي تبع الدبله والشبكه



 تتهني فيهم
اما الحين جاء دور باقتي وسالفة الباقه سالفه اني اشتريت وحده وهو جاب ليي الثانيه


حلوييييييين مره
الحين راح اراوييكم التورتايه


اما الحين جاء دور تسريحتي 

التسريحه مره حلوه وافكر اسويها ليي بعد
وهذا مكياجي

وهذ الشيخ الي عقد الينا الخويلدي

وبعد ما طلع الشيخ قاليي ادخل
يلا شوفونيي 
العرووووس وصلت 

 وين اتعدلتي عمه 
واخر شي صندوق المهر 

 حليو
ان شاء الله حفلتي اتكون خفيفه عليكم يا رب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شمعة امل 

بنت عمي على البركه 

طبعا اني باروح وياش الكوفيير ها 

أنا والبحر توأمان 
ننتظر يوم زفافش على احر من الجمر

----------


## آهات فاطمة

هلا بالعروس وعمتها 
اليوم زفيتيها وبكرة ان شاء الله يزفونش 
ولاتنسي تعزمينا على الزواج

----------


## صفآء الروح

الله بصراحة الموضوع مرة مرة حلو وعجبني واجد 
وكل تجهيزات العرايس مرة مرة حلوة 
تسلمي اختي نبض القلب على الموضوع الروعة
وعقبال ما نشوفش انتين اتجهزي لعرسش

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

شمعة أمل مشكوره لـ أختيارش لي
ادري طولت عليكم  بس شسوي كله في السووق اجهز
المووهم أنتظروني الليله 
 :in_love: 
لاتنسووو تجوو تراكم معزومين :embarrest:

----------


## نبض قلب

يووووووووووووووووووووو تآخرت عفر وآجد كمـ عروس صآرت ؟؟

الله شمعه أمل وش هآلجهآز يجنننننننن تسلمـ دياتك غلاتوووو عروس ولا احلى..

أنآ والبحر توآمآن ننتظر جهآزش على أحر من الجمر ..
تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

وأحب أشكر كل اللي شرفوني هوووني في الصفحه وونسوني 

أدري تقولوا متفرغه توني مشرفه بس انشغلت شويآت..
أتمنى يظل الحمآس مستمر ..
تحياتي
نبووض

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

ألف مبرووك زفينا الجميله 
ليله الفرح ليله من ألف ليله
<<<مصدقه حالها البنت
يلا نبدي بكروت الدعوه وياويل اللي ماتجي  :wink: 
 
وهذا فستاني أن شاءالله يعجبكم
 
وهذا لنعال
 
وهذي تسريحتي
 
المكيااج
 
المنـ؛ـاكيـر،،
 
شبـْكتي
 
وهـ؛ـذي الدُبلهـ
بلآآكـنْ موو عااجبتني
 :suspicious:  

 
هـذي حفلتي الجميلهـ
اتمنّى تعجبـكِـن 
تحيّاتـي العطـرة 
أنا والبحـ؛ـر توأمـان

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ألف ألف ألف*
*مبرووووك*
*خيتوووو*
*تجهيزك مره حلو*
*إن شاء الله*
*نزفك عروس يااارب*
*تفرح فيك الوالده الغاليه*
*تحياااتي*
*أختك*
*عذااااب*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد ( صلوااات )

كللللووووش  كللللووووش 


ألف مبروك خيتو ( أنا والبحر تؤامان )

جهااز الحفلة واااايد حلو 

وعجبتني البطااقه مره حليوه
والفستان مره نعوووم
والمكياج حلو 
والمناكير روعه مره حلو
والشبكه بجد رهيبه وحلوه وحركه جديده عليش بالعافيه وملبوس العافيه 

وألف مبروك ومنه المال ومنش العياااال ان شاء الله


وطبعاً اني معزومه في كل عرس هنا هع هع  من زود حبي عاااد للمعاريس الله يخلف ههههه   :wink: 

واتمنى لك عروس السعاده في الحياة الزوجية بإذن الله 

وننتظر عروستنا الجديده بس من هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما اخترتي العروس خيتو ؟
على شااان انبارك لها من الحين ونجهز لعرسها ههههه
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
كللللووووش
في انتظاااار العرووس
دعوااااتكم

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

عذاب المشاعر
عوامية صفوانية
مشكوورين حبيايبي على تعليقاتكم 
"اني كنت مختاره نعال مو صندل بس نزلت هذا بالغلط "
اممممم
راح اختار عروستنا "فرح "
~

----------


## مضادات الحنين

الف الف مبروك عقبال الزواج انشاء الله
طيب ما قلتي واين الحفله :wink:  والله خايفه نجي
الشبكة جنان والتسريحة والدبله روعة :wacko:

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

الله يبارك فيج خيتوو
اني حفلتي سويتها في ستراحة الساده التانيه خوب حفله هي موب عرس
هههههههههه
لايكوون ماوصلت لش بطااقه
ههههه :toung:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بت اخويي انخطبت واني ما ادري
كيف اتسوي الحفله في الساده 
ما شفتي حفلتي في افخم قاعه
ولا طلعتي قنوعه مو زي عمتش
طلايبها كسرت ظهر الرجال وتاليها .......انحاش 
ها ها ها 
والله طلع ذوقش مره كيوت
ولا عاد المناكير مع اني ما احبها لكن طالعه مره بتجنن
وعقبال ما ازفش عروس على ارض الواقع

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

هلا عمه 
اني متوااضعه مو مثلش<<<امزح ها
هههه
آآمين،،وان شاء الله بعد اشوفش عرووس :)

----------


## فرح

غااااليتي انا والبحر توأمان..
تجهيييييييز جناااان بجد كتيييييييير عجبني 
عقباااال الوااااقع انشاء الله هاااا بس تعزميييييينا هههههه 
والف مـــــــــــــبروووك مقدماَ 
ايييييييه لييييييييييييش تورطيييييييييني..
المووووووووهييييييييم ..كل الشكر والتقدير الى الغاااليه عفااااف ع التنبييييه 
انتظروووووني ........قريباَ اييييه مشااوير في الاسواااق  :wink: 
يعطيكم الف عاااافيه

----------


## أمينه

مره احليو الجهاز يجنن كلمه روعه إشويه عليه 
الفستان والصندل والمكياج والمناكير والتسريحه كلشي كلشي 

الله يبارك لش غناتي

----------


## شمعة أمـل

عددددددددددددل بنت عمي ... 

شو هيــــــــــــــــدا ,,, 

قمر .. قمر .... 

كان حطيتي صورتيبعد له  ههههههههههههههههه 


تجهيز مرررة حلو .. 
عجبني المناكير .. 

عقبال الواقع .. 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار فروحه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يوووووو كأني من زمااان ماا باركت للعروووساااااااااات 
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك 

وين عروستنا ( فرح )
من زماان ما طلت علينا 
بس واايد عليش من الافراره في الاسووواق هههههه
بإنتظارك خيتو 
وعقبال ما نزفك ونزف كل العروسااات صج 
مو تنسوني اني بعد معزومه خخخخ 
ولا تنسونا من الدعااااء

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــلا بالغاليييييييييييين يشرفني ادعوووكم لحظووور حفل زوووواج ..
اخــــــــــ فـــــــــــرح ــــــــتكم ..

نحيييييييييييييييسه تأخرت عليكم اسمحووولي ..
 هاااا يللا المووووووووهييييييييييييييم..
كـــــــــــــرت الدعــــــــــــــووووه..


وهذه التسريحه هي طبعا بسيطه ما احب شي يضايقني بالشعر  :wink: 


وهذا شكل المناكيييييييير..



وهذه ذبـــــــــــله ...


هذه كوشة لليلة الحناء..


وهذا الحناء...ولو اني ما احبه بس غصب مني  :toung: 




هذا الصندل اكرمكم الله...


وهذا الفستان...




وهذه المسكة ....

وهذه الكوششششششششششه..



وطبعا ما انسى حبيب قلبي الشوكولاته  :toung:  :wink: هههههه..





وانشاء الله يكوون تجهيزي عجبكم 
اختااار مييييييييييين حبيبتي المشرفه 
 _روووعة الدنيا_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروك فروحه غناتي

والله كوشة الحناء رهيبه عجبتني كتير اكتير 
وكمان حنا الأيد الأول وحنا الرجايل يقتل جنااااااان
بجد عجبتني ليلة حناش هوايه هوايه
والله يبلغ كل حبيب بحبيبه
وبانتظار روعة الدنيا

----------


## مضادات الحنين

مبروك عليش يا فرح ولد الحلال وانشاء الله تكوني ملكة جمال 
كل شئي حلو

----------


## صفآء الروح

والله تجهيزات كتير كتير حلوة مبروك للعروس الحلوة فرح ونحن بنتظار العروس روووعة الدنيا

----------


## Habit Roman

مبرررررررررررروك فروحه عساش السعادة
أغراضش مره حليوين عجبني الحناء ووواجد معنه ازرق خخخخ

ننتظر العروسه الثانية

----------


## نبض الحياه

يعطيك الف عافيه نبض قلبي على الفكره مرررره عجبتني 
مبررررروك للعرووووس اتمنى تقبلي مروري

----------


## نبض قلب

يآعلي موضوعي غبـــــــر .. 
دآني جيت بمسح الغبآر .. قديمـ حده من زمآن مرة مآأدخله ... 
وحشني مرة  :closedeyes: .. 
عآلعمومـ كنت مشغوله شويآت والحين إن شآء الله يرجع حمآس الموضوع ..
وألف ألف مبروك لكل العرآيس وأحب أقول ليكم أغرآضكمـ كلكمـ تجنن مرة حلوه ..
أكيد على أصحآبهآ الحلوين .. 
تسلمو على التفآعل ..
تحياتي
أختكمـ
نبوووضه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا بغاليتي ( نبض قلب )
وينك من زمااان ما شفناك وحشتيناااااااا
ومن زمان ما باركنا لعروساااتنا هع هع 
( من زود الحماس مصدقه البنت عفر ههه ) 
امسحي الغبااار واستدعي عروسه عشان انبارك اليها 
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
كلووووش
تقبلي مروري 
تحيااااتووو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## نبض قلب

هلآ غلاتوووو عوآميه نورتينآ ..
أنتو وحشتوني أكثر وأكثر .. يالله اممممممممم.. 
مآأدري والله محتآره .. 
يالله أختآر ................................. 
خيتي ..
شوق المحبه .. 
تفضلي غنآتي شوق ويالله نستقبلش بآلصلآه عل محمد وآل محمد .. 
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد كلوووووووووووووووووووش.. 
تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار العروسه

----------


## نبض قلب

سلمت ِ أخي هعفآف وإن شآء الله تشرفنآ عروستنآ على خير يآرب..

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يالله شواقه تعالي خليني بنشوف اغراضك

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي أموله على التوآجد حبيبتي ..

تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ــلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه ..


مـ س ـائكم خ ــير من ربي الرح ــمن ..



والله ووووهقه *_* ..


ع ــفر أنا نـ ح ـيسه وما دخ ــلت هالموض ــوع من قبل هههههه ..


ويــلي عفر بتزووووووج >>> لووووول مـ ص ـدقه ع ــمررري ..


إع ــذريني خ ـيتي نبض عالتقـ ص ـير ،، أول مره أش ــرف موض ــوعك >> وبدع ــوه بعد ههههه ..


إي ص ــح ،، ألف مبروووك للـ ع ـرايس إن ش ــاء الله نفرح فيكم كلكم ..


ونـ ش ــوووف ع ــيال ع ــيالكم ..


بأأخ ــذ ليي فرره على تـ ج ـهيزاتكم ،، ع ـفر ماع ـندي خ ــبررره بهالـ س ــالوالف ^_^ ..


مـ ش ــكووره نبوووض ــه عالإس ــتضافه ..


إع ـطيني مهله ,, وبإذن الله راج ــعه لك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد..*
*محمد وآل محمد صلوات* 
*كوووووووولووووووووووش*


*ألف مبروووووووووووووك للعرايس الحلوين..*

*وعقبال مانفرح فيكم إن شاء الله..*

*روعة تجهيزاتكم..*
*تجنن*

*موفقين إن شاء الله..*
*وننتظر عروستنا الحلوة بطلتها ..*

*شووووق الحبوبة ..*

*موفقين جميعاً..يارب..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

هلآ وغلآ و100 كرتون حلآ ..
كلووووووووووووووووووووووووش وبتعرس شوق الحلوه وبنحضر عرسهآ وكلووووووووش ..
ألف ألف ألف مبروك غنآتووو ..
وعقبآل مآنشوفش عروس صج ..
ننتظرش ..

..................................................

شقيقتي وحبيبه قلبي دموعه يآهلآ ومرحبآ بيش نورتينآ ..

وعقبآلش غنآتي وعقبآل كلأعضآء المنتدى ..

تحياتي
نبووضه

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ .. 


ويــلي وأخ ــيرآ ش ــرفت ش ــواااقه (^_^) .. 

بــ ص ـراح تـ ع ـبت وااايد وأنا ألفلف في هالأس ــواق ،، 

ص ــاير ماع ــندهم شئ ح ــلو أبد ،، بس مـ ج ـبووره أخ ــتار >> لأن المـ ح ـرووس مـ س ـتعجل هههههه .. 

المهم تفـ ض ـلوا ح ــبيباتي تـ خ ـايلوا على تـ ج ـهيزي >> 


أول شئ بطاقة دع ــوة لـ ح ـناي >> بل حتى الـ ح ـناء س ـويتي اليه دع ـوه  :weird:  !! 

 

طبـ ع ـآ ماع ـجبتني الكوش مالت الـ ح ـناء ،، فـ خ ـواتي سوو ليي زاويه بالبيت وح ـركات 
منـ ش ـان لا ينكـ س ـر خ ـاطرري >> إلـ ع ـن أبو الـ ش ـذب هههههه .. 

 

 

فديتها الـ ح ـنايه كانت ش ــاطره ونقـ ش ـها ج ــناان ،، تدري عني أمووت فيه ،، 
وبـ ص ـراحه طلع ح ـنايي خ ــيااال ^_^ .. 

 

وهذي ج ــلابيتي وإكـ س ـسواراتي إللي لبـ س ـتهم بـ ح ـنايي .. 

 

وأكيد مانـ س ـيتكم .. ح ــبيباتي أنتونا ،، 

كل وح ــده ماراح تطلع من ع ــندي إلا وبإيدها فنـ ج ـان من ح ـنايي ^_* .. 

 

ودلـ ح ـين نـ ج ـي لليووم الموع ــود .. 

دع ــوة زواج ــي >> مـ ص ـدقه ح ــالي هههه .. 

 

ياااه ،، هذي الا ع ــذبتني وأخ ـذت ع ـقلي .. 

 

وهذي للذكرى راح تتوزع عالمـ ع ـازيم .. 

 

وهذي منـ ش ـان يـ ح ـلوا وهم ج ـالسين يتـ خ ـايلوا ع ـليي هههههه .. 

 

وهذول مـ خ ـصوص لـ ص ـديقاتي المقربات وبنات منتداي الـ غ ـالي  :wink:  .. 
ماراح أخ ـبركم وش بداخ ــلهم بـ خ ـليها س ـبراايز ^_* .. 

 


.. 
..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وهذي الـ ص ـاله إللي راح أتزووج فيها وكووش ــتي ..


طبـ ع ـآ كل شئ هناك تنـ س ـيقي وإخ ــتياري "^.^" >> مـ ص ـقعني عالـ ش ـذب الزاايد ..








وهذا البووفيه ,, ش ــوفوا كيف ح ــركات أني >> ع ــاد بالـ غ ـتي ههههههه ..





وهذي بااقتي الـ ج ـميله ،، عـ ج ـبتي وااايد ..





وهذي إكـ س ـسوارات فـ س ـتاني ..





وهذي دبـــلتي  :embarrest:  ..





ص ــندلي ..





وع ــطري إللي أع ــشقه وأمووت فيه ..





تـ س ـريحة شـ ع ـري ،، وأفكر أص ـبغه نفس اللون بعد ههههههه ..





مكياج ــي ..





وآخ ـر شئ إللي بـ ع ـدني مـ ح ـتاررره فيه ،،

ولأ أنا بـ ع ـارفه أخ ــتار أي واح ـد فيهم  :wacko:  ..


المـ ح ـرووس طوويل الـ ع ـمر يبيني أخ ــتار هذا >>





وأنا أقوول إليه بـ خ ـتار ذا >>





طبـ ع ـآ ج ــارري النقاش بيننا ههههه ..




وبـ ح ـضوركن وتـ ش ـريفكن لي تكتمل فرررح ــتي ..


"" ممنوع حـ ض ـور الأطفال / وج ـوالات الكاميرا ""



دمتنَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*محـــــــمد صلى الله عليه وآآآآآآله وسلـــــــــــم..*

*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد*
*محمد وآل محمد صلوات صلو على محمد...*

*ولما دخلت خديجة في جلوتها الأولى ...>>>*
* من قال لك جلوات هذا زواج*


*روعة بصراحة روووووووووووووعة ..*
*ذواقة في كل اختياراتك حبيبتي..*
*ماراح الوصف حاجة حاجة لأن كلهم روعة وماعليهم كلام..*


*يارب نفرح فيك ياشوقاة قريب إن شاء الله..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

تجهيزات كتير حلوة اختي شوق
وعقبال ما تصير هذي التجهيزات في الحقيقة

----------


## همس الصمت

كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش
أقبلت والنور يتبعها 
ومادري ويش يقولوا بعد
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
جد كلك على بعضك حركات ياشواقه
بس عاد ماخليتي شي الا وسويتي اليه شي
شكلش بتورطينا بهالمصاريف
ياعلي شواقه ..
بس الله يبارك لش وعقبال مانشوف أولادك يارب
وتفرحي فيهم بعد
وكلووووووووووووووووووش
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش ..
بس تعالي شواقه موكأنش مااخترتي الي بعدش لا ..
يالله ارجعي وأختاري 
وخلنا نزف عروس ثانيه ..
كلوووووووووووووووووووووووش ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد

الف مبروك شواقه
بصراحه تخايلت عليش وعجبني الفستانالي اخترتيه خليش عليه
انتي الي بتلبسيه والا رجلش///ها ها ها
وكمان جلابية الحنا رهيبه مره 

عقبال ما نزفش عروس غناتي

----------


## نبض قلب

كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
ألف الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد كلوووووووووووووووووووش

ألف أصلي واسلم عليك يآحبيب الله محمد ..
محلى شوآقه على كرسي الجلآله على كرسي الجلآله .. والنور منهآ مثل شمس ٍ تلآلى مثل شمسٍ تلآلى ..

>>> ومآأعرف البآقي ههههههههههههههه

مآشآء الله عليش شوق صحيح كلك حركآت روووووووووووووعه ..
استآنسنآ صرآحه في هآلزوآج الحلو 

وعقبآل مآنشوف العيآل وزوآجآتهمـ ..

تسلمي خيتووو .. بس صحيح مآأخترتي من بعدش ؟

يلة ننتظرش خيتو ترجعي وتختآري عروسه حلوه مثلك ..
تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

وطبعآ أحب أشكر كل اللي حضروآ وشرفونآ في الموضوع ..

وأولهمـ خيتي دموعه الحلوه ..
نهضه احسآس ..
همس الصمت ..
عفآف الهدى..
وأني نبووووضه .. >> بلآ ظرآفه وآجد هع..

مشكووووووووووووووورين وآجد وعقبآل كل آنسه تتزوج إن شاء الله ..

مآقصرتوآ ..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نورس الشرق

كل شي حلو والجو جميل وشاعري والحلى الخجل الي في عيونك 
مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد
( صلواااااااااات )
كللللللللووووووش كلللللللللووووووش

ألف ألف مبروك غاليتي شوق المحبه 
كأني من زمان ما باركت لأحد 
اسمحي ليي على التأخير بس اهم شي جيت عرسش << من زود التفاعل ههههه ....
وكل جهازش مررره رووعه ما قصرتي 
وحلوين عليش بالعافيه 
من كوشه ومكياج وفستان ودبله وااااو وكل شي يدحن حليوين عدل 
عجبوني مررره 
وان شاء الله في الحقيقة احلى واحلى يارب 

وننتظر عروستنا الجديده ،، لكن من هي ما اخترتوها ؟؟
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللووووووووووش
دعواتكم لي

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

ههههههههههه  :bigsmile:  ..


يـــاااه دمووع ــتي خ ـجلتيني ع ــفر  :toung:  ..


لو متزوج ـه صج وش بتـ س ـووين ^_* ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، ذووقك هو الأروووع ..


مـ ش ـكووره ،، والله يـبلـ غ ـني فيكِ قبلي  :wink:  ..


لا ح ـرمني ربي منك ،،


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نهضة إحساس

===

ع ــيونك هي الـ ح ـلووه خ ــيتوو ..


إن ش ـاء الله يارب  :embarrest:  ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبوووبه على مـ ش ـاركتي فرح ــي هههه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

همس الصمت

===

ويلي ح ـبيبة قلبي ما أقدر عليش هههههههه ..


فديتني دوومي ح ـركات >> لا تـ ش ـوتني دلـ ح ـين  :weird:  ..


إي آفا ع ـليش ،، بـ ع ـذبكم تـ ع ـذيب مـ ح ـترررم  :wink:  ..


مـ ش ـكووره هموس ــتي ،، والله يبلـ غ ـني فيش ،، وأقووم لك بزواج ــك  :bigsmile:  ..


لا ح ـرمني ربي منك ولا من ح ـضووورك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عفاف الهدى

===

الله يبارك فيكِ وبـ ح ـيااتك وأيااامك ..


هههههه ،، تـ س ـلمي الـ ح ـمدلله ع ـجبتك ^_^ ..


إي لاتـ ح ـديني ع ـلى الـ ع ـناد ويااااه  :toung:  مـ ص ـدقه ع ـفر ..


تفـ ض ـلي ع ـليها ح ـبيبتي ماتـ غ ـلى عليش *_^ ..


إن ش ــاء الله ،، وع ـقبالك ياررب ..


مـ ش ـكووره على مـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نبض قلب

===

هههههههه  :bigsmile:  إس ــتانست ع ـفر بقرااايتش ^_* ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ،، والله إنتي الأرووع على هيك أفكار بتـ ج ـنن ..


إن ش ــاء الله دووم مـ س ـتانـ س ــين ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبيبتي على إس ــتضافتي ومـ ش ـاركتي فرح ــي  :toung:  ..


وأخ ــتار الـ ع ـرووسه الـ ج ـايه وح ـده من القمورتين :


روح ـانيات أو الأمل الوردي ..


ألف مبرووك مقدمآ للي س ــتختارونها ..


يلا بإنتظاااركم ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نورس الشرق

===

تـ س ـلمي خ ــيتو ،، تواج ــدك هو الأح ــلى .. هذا كله من ذووقك ..


الله يباارك لك بـ ع ـمررك وأيامك  :embarrest:  ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالمـ ش ـارركه والمروور ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عواميه صفوانيه

===

هههههههه تـ س ـلمي لي على الهلاهل  :bigsmile:  ..


ولو إش ــدعوووه أهم ش ــئ نوورتي زواج ــي بـ ح ـضوورك  :toung:  ..


تـ س ـلمي ح ـبيبتي والله إنتي الأرووع ..


ح ـليت أياامك ،، وربي يـ ع ـافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك من كل ش ــر ..


مـ ش ـكووره خ ـيتو على مـ ش ــاركتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## نبض قلب

هلآ وغلآ بشوق نورتينآ غنآتي ..

احنآ اللي استآنسنآ مرة بإستضآفتش معنآ ...

شآكرين لك ِ توآجدك ِ غآليتي وتلبيه الدعوه ...

يالله مآأدري خلآص أي وحده بتدخل منهم تتفضل ونزفهآ هوووووني ..

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

أقدم شكري وتقديري لكل من شرف صفحتي المتوآضعه..
 التي كملت بتوآجدكن أعزآئي ..
سلم كل من رد عل ىموضوعي وبآرك لكل الزوجآت الحلوآت ..
لآعدم إن شاء الله 
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

وش هالصدفه 


اني البارحه عقدي


ودخلت المنتدى شفت اسمي وتفأجات مره


خلاص ولا يهمكم اصبروا عليي يوم او يومين



واني بحط لكم تجهيزي للحفله



شوق المحبه مشكوره على الاستدعاء

----------


## نبض قلب

ألف مبروك غنآتي صحيح صدفه ..
الله يبآرك ليكمـ يآرب غنآتووووو..

ويالله حبيبتي ننتظرك عشآن نشوف تجهيزآت عروستنآ القمرة 

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حلو عرسش شواقه
عقبال ما نفرح فيش

----------


## ليالي الدجى

موضوع ولآ أحلى دآيمـ أفكآرش رهيبه توأمتي القمر ..
تسلمي على هآلفكره وننتظر عروستنآ الحلوه الأمل الوردي ..

لك ِ أرق التحآيآ ]آأجمل وأعذب توأم ..
تحياتي
ليالي الدجى

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جبت لكم اغراض حفلتي


اول شي بحط لكم المكياج


دورت مكياج مقارب إلا الي حطوه ليي ولا شفت
وهذا عجبني وحطيته


والحين الفستان




وهذا الشعر



وتقريبا يشبه التسريحه الي سووها ليي


وهذي الباقه




وهذا الحنه



وهذي الكوشه









وانشاء الله يعجبوكم

----------


## صفآء الروح

_مبروك الى اختي الأمل الوردي_
_وبصراحة اغراضش مرة حلويين_

----------


## نبض قلب

كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش

الله أغرآضش روووعه جنآآآآن .. 

يالله غنآتوووو ننتظر أغرآض عرسش ..

بآلتوفيق إن شاء الله ..
تحياتي
أختك ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## Habit Roman

كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
ألف صل وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد


ألف مبرووووووك أختي الامل الوردي
وعقبال عرسك إن شاء الله بالقريب

وأغراضك مرة حلوةةةة

بانتظار العروس القادمة

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اختار بعدي عروستنا سويت ماجيك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اموله الف نبروك
غناتي عقبال ما نفرح فيش وفي الصبايا كلهن

بانتظار عروستنا سويت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اغراضش مرررررررررررررررررررررررررررة حلوين 
وحفلتش بعد

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي غلاتووو على التوآجد انتي وكل من نورنآ ..

وبإنتظآر غآليتنآ سويت ..

ونستقبلهآ بآلصلآه على محمد وآل محمد ..
تحياتي
أختكمـ 
نبوووضه

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


مساء الياسمين 

مشاء الله على الموضوع الحلوا 

موفق غاليتي نبض قلب 


ابدعت الاختيار 


عروسات ولا احلا كل عروس مميزة 


بجهازها


ان شاء الله اشوفكم عروسات ونفرح لكم 

عودتي قريبه ..

دمتم بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار احلى العرايس

----------


## نبض قلب

بأنتظآرك غلاتووووو ..

مآقصرتي ..
شكرآ لكل من شرفني ونرو صفحتي بنور توآجده ..

دمتم
تحياتي
أختكم
نبض قلب

----------


## مريم المقدسة

موضوع حلو اللة يعطيكم العافية
بنتطار العروس

----------


## نبض قلب

عزيزتي مريمـ المقدسه رد رآئع أخيه ..
يعآفيش ربي إن شاء الله ...

مآقصرتي غناتي 
تحياتي
أختك ِ
 نبض قلب

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ .. مدخــل  
_اقبلتـ_ [عروستنا] في *حلآهآ*,,شمعة الدنيا *ضوّت*ـ ليلهـ [العمر] ??
اقبلتـ *والكلـ* يمشي [من وراهآ] ,, وغنى من [زينهآ] ليل السهر  


 


*الدخلة* 

http://shiamedia.com/save-38526.html 
// 
 
// 

 
// 

أتمنى ليلة زواجي تعجبكم  :embarrest:  
انا مو من محبين *الون* الأحمر  :toung:  
بس اكثر الأشياء الي *عجبتني* بالون الأحمر  :rolleyes:  


_ملاحظه /.._ الرجاء عدم اصطحاب جوالات الكاميرا 






مخرج ..} 
عروستنا وهبها [الله] ثم عطاهآ ,, في حلاهآ و [زانها] *باحلى* الصور
عاليهـ [في] *في* زينهآ _وفي_ مستوآهآ ,,ما [تشوف] في زينها بينـ البشر.. 

بوسيلي العروسه ياماما :amuse:

----------


## صفآء الروح

_تجهيزات مرة حلوة سويت ماجيك_ 
_بصراحة عجبتني واجد خصوصا_ 
_المدخل ... والمخرج_
_كلمات مرة رائعة_
_الله يعطيش العافية_
_دمتي بخير_

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تجهيزاتك مررررررررره حلوووووووووووين



عقبال مانشوفك عروس بس لازم تعزمينا

----------


## نبض قلب

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووش
أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد كلووووووووووووووووووووووش
وأهوهآ واتجوزت سويت واهوهآ وبآركوآ ليهآ كلووووووووووووووووووش ..

ألف ألف ألف مبروك غناتي منه المآل ومنش العيآل ..
بآلتوفيق إن شاء الله >> لآلا إلآ صدقت البنت 

عقبآل مآنزفش في الحقيقه غنآتي ..
تحياتي
نبووووضه

يآالله غناتي ننتظرش تشرفينآ وتختآري عروسه حلوه بعدش ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

> _تجهيزات مرة حلوة سويت ماجيك_ 
> 
> _بصراحة عجبتني واجد خصوصا_ 
> _المدخل ... والمخرج_
> _كلمات مرة رائعة_
> _الله يعطيش العافية_
> 
> _دمتي بخير_



 

تسلمي غاليتي 

مو احلى من  ذوقك  


دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> تجهيزاتك مررررررررره حلوووووووووووين
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال مانشوفك عروس بس لازم تعزمينا



 
هلا والله  


غاليتي  الامل الوردي   

ان شاء الله  تكون من اول المعازيم  


دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووش
> 
> أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد كلووووووووووووووووووووووش
> وأهوهآ واتجوزت سويت واهوهآ وبآركوآ ليهآ كلووووووووووووووووووش .. 
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك غناتي منه المآل ومنش العيآل ..
> بآلتوفيق إن شاء الله >> لآلا إلآ صدقت البنت  
> عقبآل مآنزفش في الحقيقه غنآتي ..
> تحياتي
> نبووووضه 
> ...



 


 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 



تسلمي يا الغلا  


ما ننحرم جديدك  


قاعده  ادور على احلا  وحده علشان اختارها  


مالقيت  احلا منك    }  


العروس الجديده  

{  نبض قلب  }

----------


## نبض قلب

يآعلي أستحي عفــــــر  :in_love:  :in_love:  :in_love:  :in_love: >> عآد زودتيهآ نزل الحيآ فجأه ههههههههههه

تسلمي غنآتي تدري ابدآ مآتوقعت أنش تختآريني .. 

وإن شآء الله أنتظروني إن شآء الله أكون عند حُسن ظنكمـ غنآتي ..

مآقصرتي ..

أنتظروني إن شآء الله على خيــر .. 

تحياتي
نبووووضه

----------


## نورس الشرق

تجهيزاتك في قمة الروعه

----------


## نبض قلب

أفضل الصلآه والسلآم عليك يآحبيب الله يآمحمد ألف أصلي واسلم عليك يآحبيب الله محمد ..


كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووش

ووصلت العروس وبآركوآ ليهآ وجببوآ جببآبه حلوه كلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش



يؤؤؤؤ عرست صحيح عفر استحي  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 



هذآ فستآني ...






وهذآ صندلي عجبني حسيته حويـــــــو بس عيبه أنه رفيع يعني بآصير طويله وهبيله هههههههههههه






وهذآ المكيآج  مع الطرحه إن شآء الله يعجبوكمـ 







وهآذي التسريحه ..







وهآذي المسكه ..






وهذآ الحنآء  يآعلي أني مآأقدر على الحنآء مآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآأقدر أحبه مووووت ..

إن شآء الله يعجبكمـ 



وطبعآ إذآ بغيتوآ تطلعوآ مو وحده تنسى الرز لآزم تآخذوآ واخذوآ لعآئلتكمـ كلهآ 

لآتخلوآ ولآ تبقوآ 


لآتخلوآ زين أبغ اشوفكم كلللللللللللكمـ ..

وأتمنى عرسي عجبكمـ ..

أختآر العروس بعدي ..


دمعه طفله يتيمه .. >> وإن شآء الله تقدر تتوآجد معنآ ..

نستقبلهآ بآلصلآه على محمد وآل محمد ..


تحياتي
أختكمـ

نبووووووووووضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبوضه عقبال ما نزفش عروس
حلو تجهيزش غناتي

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمي يآلغلآ .. 

أني أصلآ زعلآنه ولآ حتى رد وآحد بس عفوفه الحلوه فرحتني شويونه هي ردت..

مآقصرتي غنآتي على أحســــن رد ..

تحياتي
نبوووضه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يوووووووووووووو*
*عرستو اختي واني ماادري..*

*بعدها صغيرة*
*ههههههههه*

*نبوضة حبيبتي انتي..*
*إن شاء الله اشوفك عروووووووووووووووس..*

*وأحلى عروس انتي ياعمري..*

*تجهيزاتك رووووووووووووعة ..تجنننننن مررررررررررره*

*يو حتى ماصليت على النبي..*
* ياالله نزف نبوض الحلوة..*


*أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد..*
*محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد..*

*لاإله إلا الله...*
*على نبوض ماشاء الله..*
*وحضر محمد وعلي..*
*والشر عنا ينجلي..*
*والخير لينا يعتلي..*
*عيني يبو الحملة علي..*

*موفقة حبيبة قلبي..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
كــــــــــــلووووووش 
يؤيؤيؤيؤ كيف جديييييييييييييه بنت اختي تتزوج وانا ما احضر اكيييييييييييد موعدلللللللللللللله :wink:  ههههههههههه :toung:  :wacko: 
اممممم التجهيزاااات شي حلووو كتيييييييييير 
وعجبني الحنا ولو اني ما احبه  :amuse: 
وبعد المكياااج مع الطرحه  حلوووه كتيييييييير بس لون برتقااالي 
اييييييييه توووها تقول حلووو  :huuh: هههه عااد تعرفين نحاااسة خالتك  :wink: 
والف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررووك يابعد قلبي 
وانشاء الله نزفك بجد ع ارض الواااقع بس طبعا مو الحيييييييييين
لان لساااتك صغنوووونه :rolleyes:  :wink:  هههه 
دمتِ بالحب والسعاااده 
وننتظر عرووووستنا الحلوووه دمـــــــــوووعي

----------


## Habit Roman

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش 
ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
ألف صل وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
ومباركين عرس الاثنين ليله ربيع عيني قمره

اغراضش نبوض تجنن منه المال ومنش لعيال
كلووووووووووووووووووووش

----------


## مريم المقدسة

1000 مبروك خيتو وعقبال ما نحضر العرس انا شاء اللة
وتجهيزاتك مرررررررررررررررررة حلوة واكيد فى الطبيعة بتكون احلى
مبروك ليكى ولكل عرايس المنتدى
بالرفاء والبنين اناشاء اللة

----------


## نبض قلب

> *يوووووووووووووو*
> 
> *عرستو اختي واني ماادري..* 
> *بعدها صغيرة*
> *ههههههههه* 
> *نبوضة حبيبتي انتي..*
> *إن شاء الله اشوفك عروووووووووووووووس..* 
> *وأحلى عروس انتي ياعمري..* 
> *تجهيزاتك رووووووووووووعة ..تجنننننن مررررررررررره* 
> ...



  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يووووووووو عفر استحي كأني صرت عروس عن حق وحقيق ..  :in_love:  :in_love:  :in_love: 

ولآ تزعلي غلآتوووو في الحقيقه أول مو أول بعد قبل أول المعآزيمـ >> كيف دي بعد  :huuh:  :huuh: 

يسلم لي التوآجد الرووووووووووووووووعهـ في زوآجي احم احم >> لآلآ صدقت البنت شكلهآ  :shiny: 

كل التحآيآ لش غلآتووووووو..

نبوووضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> كــــــــــــلووووووش 
> يؤيؤيؤيؤ كيف جديييييييييييييه بنت اختي تتزوج وانا ما احضر اكيييييييييييد موعدلللللللللللللله ههههههههههه
> اممممم التجهيزاااات شي حلووو كتيييييييييير 
> وعجبني الحنا ولو اني ما احبه 
> وبعد المكياااج مع الطرحه حلوووه كتيييييييير بس لون برتقااالي 
> اييييييييه توووها تقول حلووو هههه عااد تعرفين نحاااسة خالتك 
> والف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررووك يابعد قلبي 
> ...



 اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

تسلمين فرووووووووووووحه غنآتي أكيييييييييييييييييييييييد مآيصير تتخيليهآ يعني أن يصير زوآجي ولآ تجي ..

بيصير مو حليو بدونش غلآتوووووووو ..

مآأتخيل ترى .. :wink:  :wink:  

يسلم لي التوآجد الحلو نورتينآ غنآتي ..

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## نبض قلب

> كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش 
> ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
> ألف صل وسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد
> ومباركين عرس الاثنين ليله ربيع عيني قمره
> 
> اغراضش نبوض تجنن منه المال ومنش لعيال
> كلووووووووووووووووووووش



هلآ وغلآ ..
نورتي عزيزتي عقبآلش يآرب ..

مآننحرم هآلطله يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب ..

مآقصرتي على الطله الحلوه
تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## نبض قلب

> 1000 مبروك خيتو وعقبال ما نحضر العرس انا شاء اللة
> وتجهيزاتك مرررررررررررررررررة حلوة واكيد فى الطبيعة بتكون احلى
> مبروك ليكى ولكل عرايس المنتدى
> بالرفاء والبنين اناشاء اللة



 
يسلم لي هآلتوآجد الحلو والرد الأحلى..

مآقصرتي غنآتي ..

عقبآلش نفرح فيش يآرب ..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

_تجهيزات مرة حلوة خيتي نبض قلب_
_كل اغراضش يهبلو_ 
_وعقبال ما نسمع عنش معرسة في الحقيقة_
_تقبلي تحياتي_
_دمتي بخير_

----------


## نبض قلب

> _تجهيزات مرة حلوة خيتي نبض قلب_
> 
> _كل اغراضش يهبلو_ 
> _وعقبال ما نسمع عنش معرسة في الحقيقة_
> _تقبلي تحياتي_
> 
> _دمتي بخير_



 تسلمي يآلغلآ ..

صرت أنتظرش في صفحآتي دآئمآ تعودنآ على التوآجد الروووووعه ..

عقبآلش غلاتووو مآتقصري ..

ربي يوفقك يآرب دنيآ وآخره بحق محمد وآل محمد ..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

وين العروس الجديدة الى الحين ما شفنا احد
وينك يانبض 
يالله استدعي عروسة
ملينا واحنا نتظر

----------


## نبض قلب

هلآ حبيبتي وش اسوي اني اخترت دموعه ( دمعه طفله يتيمه ) بس مآأدري الظآهر ان ختنآ الغآليه مشغوله ..

يآلله ننتظر لبكره وإذآ مآشرفتنآ الحلوه نختآر عروسه ثآنيه ..

تسلمي خيتوو على الرد
تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم
هلا بالغاليه بنض قلب 
اسفه تأخرت عليكم
يلا معي اول شيء كرت الدعوووووه وطبعا الدعوه خاص كل اعضاء منتدنا الغالي
ابغى اشوفكم كلكم زين حبايبي  :in_love: 


احم احم هذه الدبله
[IMG]http://img442.**************/img442/3267/7zi1.jpg[/IMG]
وهذي الساعه

وهذا الطقم طبعا

وهذا المناكيييير

وهذا الحنــــــــــــــــــــاء
[IMG]http://blog.al-wlid.com/wp-*******/uploads/2008/07/henna6.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://blog.al-wlid.com/wp-*******/uploads/2008/07/henna19.jpg[/IMG]
وهذه الصندل اكرمكم الله
[IMG]http://img181.**************/img181/4078/penelope2007rm7.jpg[/IMG]
هذه الكوشه

هذه التسريحه

هذا المكياج

 وهذه المسكه

وهذا الفستان ان شاءالله يعجبكم

وهذه الكيكه

وهذا احلى شوكولاته احلى احلى اعضاء في منتدنا الحبيب


اتمني عرسي عجبكم؟؟؟
وعقبال جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين بحق محمد وآل محمد
اختار العروس الي بعدي(احلى اخت وجمال عروس وان شاءالله يكون قريب يارب احلى ورده محمديه)
نستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد
اختي وبنت بلدي الغاليه نبض موفقه لكل خير غناتي
والله يعطيك الي في بالك بحق محمد وآل محمد
واسفه على التقصير

----------


## نبض قلب

أفضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد 

ألف اصلي واسلم عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد 

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووش

عرسش كان يجننننننننننننننننننننن

وعقبآل كل الحبايب يارب ..

يالله ننتظر الغلآ ورده محمديه 

ونستقبلها بالصلاه عل ىمحمد وآل محمد ..

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## فرح

دمعتنا الغاااليه
تجهيزاااات جدا جناااااااااان 
الف مبروووك وعقباااال كل العزااابيه هووون
يعطيكم العااافيه 
بنتظااار وروووده

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد .. 
 :embarrest:  
 :embarrest:  
 :embarrest:  
الصرااحة خجلاانة منكم واجد .. صااار زمان ماحضرت ..
مهرجاان الشبكة لزوااج الصبااايا الجماااعي ..

 
ماشااء الله عليكم .. من عفااااااااف لي اخر وحدة دمووووعه ..
جد جد تجهيزاااتكم مرة حلوووة ... 
وبالذاااات شوااااقـــــة .. ياقلبي عليها فلتها وووووربي .. 
ألف مبروووك حبيباااتي .. منهم الماااااال ومنكم العيااااااال
وعسى السعادة فاااااالكـــــم . 
,
, 
اموووورة 
:)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**




**


**


*كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووو  ووووووش* 

*وافتكينا من دموووووعوووووه*



*كلللللللللللللللللللللووووووش* 

*الف الف الف مبرروووووكـ غناااتي* 


*عقبال كل العزابيين ان شاء  الله* 


*وننتضر اختي ورده محمديه  على احر من الجمر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليكم
اسفه غناتي ماطلعو الصور
بس اني حطيتهم مره ثانيه
هده الدبله

هذا الحناء

وهذا الصندل اكرمكم الله

نبض القلب
فـــــــرح
أميره باحساسي
عاشقه المستحيل
الله يبارك فيكم غناتي وعقبال ما اشوفكم عرايس
والله يبلغ كل ام في هي اولادها
موفقين لكل خيـــــــــر

----------


## نبض قلب

ياعيني عليش يالغلا ..

تسلمي اغراضش رووووووووووووووووووعه..

تسلم لنا احلى العرايس ..

عقبال مانزفش غلاتي 
تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## نبض قلب

تسلمو كلكم ياللي شرفتوني 

وبانتظار ورده محمديه 

نبوضه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروك للعرايس

----------


## نبض قلب

يبارك فيش غناتي وعقبال كل العزابيه في المنتدى وفي كل العالم يارب..

تسلمي على التواجد الحلو قلبووووو

كل التحايا ..

نبوض

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تجهيز جدا رائعـ دموعهـ* 
*وانشاء اللهـ نفرحـ فيكـ قريبـ * 

*ومشكورهـ على الاختيار* 

*انتظرونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــيــــ* 
*سأعود بعد قليل*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نبض قلب/ انتي احلى
عفاف الهدى/عقبالك يارب
ورده محمديه /تسلمين غناتي وان شاءالله اشوفك قريب احلى عروس في الكون
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## نبض قلب

ننتظرك غلاتي ورده محمديه بأحلى ثوب زفاف ..

لاتطولين علينا ..



كل التحايا لك ِ ..

نبوض

----------


## جـــــــــوري

في انتظاارك خيتوو
ترى متشووقه اشووف تجهيزاتك 
وعقبال مانشووفك عرووس قريب
تحياتي ..
جـــــــــــــــوري

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أسفهـ طولت عليكم* 

*بس لان البارحه لما قربت اخلص التجهيز علق عندي الجهاز وراحت كل تعبتي* 

*وأعذروني اذا ما خلصتهم الليله بامكان نبوضه تختار وحده قبلي لين افضى لان صااااايره مره مزحومه وقليله ذخلاتي المنتدى* 


*دعواتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

تجهيزات مرة حلوة اختي دمعة 
وبتظار العروس الجديدة وردة محمدية
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نهضة إحساس/تسلمين غناتي والحلووو وجودك
وعقبال كل الحلووين يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد
اختي ورده محمديه يلا عاد احنا من زمااان انتظرك نبغى نشوف احلى عروس
وان شاءالله قريب يارب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليكم
هاذي الرساله من اختي الغاليــــــــــــــه (ورده محمديه)
تقول فيها بصراحه جهزت مرتين والكمبيوتر مرتين يعلق عندها.... :mad:  :mad: 
وطبعا يروح تعب 6 ساعات او أكثر متواصله 
وعلى شأن كذا هي تقول لكم جميعا آســـــــــفه.
خيرها في غيرها لانه هاذي الايام هي مشغوله 
وتقول الى الاخت نبوضه تختارعروس غيرها :in_love: 
مع اني كنت اتمنى اشوفها احلى عروس  :walla: 
بس يلا ماباليـــــد حيله  :sad2: 
موفقـــــــــــــــين لكل خير
وننتظار العروس الجديده  ونستقبلها بالصلاه على محمـــــــــد وآل محمـــــــــــد :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ننتضر العروووس الجديييده* 

*محفوفهـ بالصلاه على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار العروسه اليديده

----------


## نبض قلب

يوووووووو سلامات خيتووو الله لايشغلك إن شاء الله ..

مادري اختار من اني خلاص خيتوو دموعه غناتي اختاري بالنيابه عني إذا تقدري..

تحياتي
نبوضه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عسااااااااااكم السعااااده كلكم 
فيه نااس عرست واني ما ادري عنهم يعني مو معزوووومه 
خساره راح عليي عرسهم كان باركت ليهم 
على العموم كل بنوته عرست ومنهم 
( الامل الوردي ، sweet magic ، نبض قلب ،
 دمعه طفله يتيمه )
ألف مبرووك ألف مبروك يا الغواااااالي 
وكللللللللللوووووووش
بجد افرحت لعرسكم وتجهيزااااتكم مرررره روووعه وحلووه 
من حلاوته اختياركم غلااااتووو
وعقبال ما اشووفكم عرووسات حقيقي 
<< يعني بالحقيقة معزومه اكيد .. ام الثـقه خخخخ
وبإنتظاار العرووس الجديده 
ونستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد
صلووووووووواااااااااااااااااااات
كلللللللللللللوووووووش
تقبلوا تحيااااتووو يا الغوالي 
دمتم في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حبيبتي عوامية صفوانية/تسلميـــــــــــــــن غناتي وان شاءالله اني اول وحده معزومه
وعقبــــــــــــــــــالك ياالغاليه
واختار اختي الغاليه (وردالياسميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن)
نستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## سيناريو

*نص البنات في المنتدى عرسووووا>>> توها داريه* 

*ألف مبروك للعرايس كل وحده ملكة جمال صايره>> كأنها شافتهم يعني ههههه*

*إن شالله نفرح فيكم حقيقي يارب* 
*موفقين لكل خير* 
*وكلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*يؤيؤيؤ عرستوني وأني ما أدري<< عاشت الجو*

*بصراحة اخجلتم تواضعي*

*خيتي دمووووعهـ شاكرة لج ترشيحي <<مع انها توريطه بس حلوة منج*
*وبما ان وقتي ضيق وذوقي صعب استحملوني يمكن اعفسكم<<خخخ*

*خجلانه بالمرة <<كأنه صحيح*

*امممم*

*كنت اتابع الموضوع من بعيد ووصلت لزواج خيتي العزيزة للدموع احساس*
*وبعدها ما صرت ادخل ع الموضوع*


*شويات وراجعه*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*جيت <<ههههه الله يعينكم على الخبال* 

*بصراحة بصراحة*
*قبل الزواج لازم الوالدة ملزمة تقرأ سفرة أم البنين(سلام الله عليها)*
*و ودي تكونون معاي* 
*يالله بسم الباريء نبدأ* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
 
*لنقرأ سوياً سورة الفاتحة ونهديها لروح مولاتنا أم البنين* 
 

*السلام عليكِ يا سيدتي يا أم البنين* 
*بعدها الملاية تقرأ سورة يس، دعاء التوسل ، الفرج، زيارة وارث وتبدأ بذكر فضائل مولاتي وتختم المجلس بأبيات بسيطة :*
أم البنين و ما أسمى مزاياكِ
خلدت بالصبر والإيمان ذكراك 
أبناؤك الغر في يوم الطفوف قضوا
وضحوا في ثراها بالدم الزاكي 
وقلتِ قولتك العظمى التي خلدت
إلى القيامة باقٍ عطرها الزاكي 
أفدي بروحي وأبنائي الحسين إذا 
عاش الحُسين قرير العين مولاكِ 
هذي صورة السفرة : 
 

*والحين وقت التوزيع وهذي شموع للتوزيع <<خاشتهم تحت المشمر عن الجهال:* 

[IMG]http://de259.***********/شموع%20رائعة%205.jpg[/IMG]


*ولا تنسون القهوة والشاي* 
**

*

*



*اممم ،،* 
*وبعدها استعدوا ترحون معاي للاحتفال* 

 
*هذا هو الباص الي بنروح فيه* 

*راجعة*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله* 
*نبدأ ببطاقة الدعوة* 

 


*حبايبي الدعوة عامة للكل حتى الاطفال الدنيا بهم جنة والزواج يصير أحلى وأحلى* 

*وبعدين يجي دور الكوشة :* 







*وهيك بيكون تنسيق الطاولات بالصالة:* 








*وهذا الحنا :* 

 

*وهذي المسكة :* 
 




*وقبل لا أنسى الدبلة:*
 


*راجعة*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*لاكمل ما بدأت* 
*وهذي التسريحة فضلت تكووون مفتوحة:* 
 



*وهذا الماكياج :* 
 

*وهذا الاكسسوار والتاج والخدادية اللي بيكون فوقها المصحف والسكين اللي باقطع بها التورتاية و... و... :* 




*وهذاااا ثوب الزفاف حبيت يكووون نعوووومي:*


**


*وهذا الصندل  "اكرمكم الله"*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أخيراً :* 
*التورتاية :* 
** 


  



*خذوا منها لا تستحووون،،*
*وهذا لكم بعد..* 
 
 


** 
**
** 

*لكن مو قبل ما تتعشووون* 


 


 

 

 



*وطبقي المفضل التبولة:* 
 

*والعصيرات*  
 
*يالله تفضلوا*  
*وقبل لاتطلعون* 
*هذي هداياكم عشان تتذكروني على طول كل وحدة تاخذ:*
 


 
 

*وهذي هدية للحبوبة عفاف و لأنها ارسلت لي الدعوة<<والا اني ماكنت بعرف:* 
** 

*وهذي هدية للغالية دموووع للاختيار اللطيف :* 

 
*والجميلة نبوضة واشكرها ع الموضوع العسل اللي زييييها:* 
 

*وان شاء الله تعجبكم هداياكم*
*في الاخير*
*اتمنى تكونوا استمتعتوا معاي وبعد ما اكون ثقلت وطولت عليكم*
*واكون خفيفة ظل* 


*وأقول لكم اني استمتعت وااايد وتعبت وااايد<<قايلة لكم ما يعجبني العجب وعفست الدنيا زي ما وعدت*

*ربي يوفقكم ويسعدكم وعقبال مانحضر حفلات زواجكم* 

*والعروس اللي بعدي*  
*أحلى ورده محمدية وإذا ما تقدر* 
*عليكم الاختيار*

*وسلامتكم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

افضل الصلاة وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  وش
روووووووووووووووووووعه روووووعه رووووووعه
ماشاءالله عليك خيوه قمر 
تجهيزات مرررررره رااااائعه
كل اغراضش يهبلووووو
وعقبال مانشوفي عروس في الحقيقه
وهاذي لك يااحلى عروس



وبنتظار العروس الجديده احلى ورده محمديه ونستقبلهاباالصلاة 
على محمد وآل محمد كلللللوش

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> افضل الصلاة وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  وش
> 
> *تسلمين غناتي*
> * ربي يفرح قلبك دنيا وآخرة*
> 
> ...



 

*أشكرك أخية فقد أخجلتني*



*دمتِ عزيزتي بجمال روحك*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد صلوووووووووات
كللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووش
ألف مبروك ألف مبروك غاليه ورد الياسمين 
وجهااازش مرره روووعه عجبني واااااااايد 
منه المال ومنش العيااال 
وهالمرره ما طولت بالتهنئه هع << اشوى 
وعقبال ما نزفش عروووس بالواااقع 
وإنتظار خيتنا ( ورده محمديه) محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
كللللللللللللوووووووووووش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وروده 
وش هالحركات 
اكثر شي عجبني الباص ياي اشتهيت اركبه 
حبوبة تسلمي على هيك هدية ومشكوره عليها
وما قصرت بقراءة سفرة ام البنين عليها السلام 
حصلنا ثواب بحضورنا 
عقبال ما نزفش عروس غاليتي ورد
بانتظار العروسه الجديده

----------


## نبض قلب

عروس ولا احلى اغراض روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه تسلمي يالغلا على تلبيه الدعوه ..

زواجش كان يجننننننننننننننننننن


على البركه غناتي منه المال ومنش العيال ..

بانتظار الغلا ورده محمديه 

ونستقبلها بالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد 

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## صفآء الروح

تجهيزات مرررررررررررررررة حلوة اختي
ربي يجعله عرس مبارك انشالله
نحن بنتظار العروس وردة محمدية
خلاص تعالي ياوردة الجماعة متحمسين لعرسش
انشالله تقدري تجي هالمرة
تقبلو تحياتي
دمتن بخير

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كلشي روعة 
مبرووووووووووووووك

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> أفضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله يا محمد وآل محمد صلوووووووووات
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> كللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووش
> 
> ألف مبروك ألف مبروك غاليه ورد الياسمين
> 
> ...



 

*خيتي عوامية ،،*
*الشكر كل الشكر لطيب تواجدك وروعة تهنئتك*

*تسلمين* 

*دمتِ بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب آل البيت*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*هلا بخيتي الحبوبة عفاف* 




> وروده 
> وش هالحركات 
> 
> * عجبوش ؟*
> اكثر شي عجبني الباص ياي اشتهيت اركبه 
> 
> *غناتي الباص كله تحت امرش حتى الباب مفتوح*
> 
> حبوبة تسلمي على هيك هدية ومشكوره عليها
> ...



 

*كل الشكر خيتي الحبوبه ع الحضور الطيب والتهنئة الروعة*


*لاخلا ولا عدم*

*دمتِ بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب آل البيت*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> عروس ولا احلى 
> 
>  تسلمين من حلاوة عيونك
> 
>  اغراض روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 
> 
> من ذوقك عزيزتي
> 
> تسلمي يالغلا على تلبيه الدعوه ..
> ...



 
*كل الشكر لك عزيزتي لطيب تواجدك*

*دمتِ بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب آل البيت*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> تجهيزات مرررررررررررررررة حلوة اختي
> 
> من حلاوة عيونك
> 
> 
> ربي يجعله عرس مبارك انشالله
> يبارك في عمرك وعقبالك
> نحن بنتظار العروس وردة محمدية
> خلاص تعالي ياوردة الجماعة متحمسين لعرسش
> ...



 
*خيتي نهـــ إحساس ـضة كل الشكر لطيب حضورك* 
*دمتِ بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب آل البيت*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

> كلشي روعة 
> مبرووووووووووووووك



 


*الروعة تكمن بحضورك عزيزتي* 

*والله يبارك في عمرك*

*شاكرة لك طيب تواجدك*

*دمت بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب آل البيت*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بانتظار العروس :*

*أحلى وردة محمدية << غالية حبيبتي لا تتغلين زود وانت عارفة بمكانتك*

*نستقبلها محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 
_عرســــــــــــــ ولا احلى_ 
_ما شاء الله مميز جدا يالغلا_ 
_ألفــــــــ مبروووووووكـــ حبابهـ_ 
_وعقبال ما نفرح فيش على ارض الواقعـ ونشوفش احلى عروسهـ<<أهم شي لا تنسي بنات منتداشـــــــــ وتعزمينا_ 
*وهذي الباقه للاحلى عروووس*  

_ومشكورهـ حبابهـــــــــ على الاستضافهــــ_ 


__ 
_أعذرونيـــــ جميعا على التأخير والتاجيلـــ لان جهزت وتعبت مرتينــ ويعلقــــت عندي الجهاز وتروحــ كل تعبتيـــ سدى_  
_أنتظروووووووووووونيـــــــــــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريمــ_






_في ليله من ليالي الف ليله وليله في نفس الميعاد اقبلت كعادتها شهرزاد....لتحكي لشهريار اجمل مالديها من حكاااايات وارق الكلمااااات......_
_بلغني ايها الملك السعيد ذو الراي الرشيد ان الشاطر فلان خطفت قلبه الموعود ست الحسن وردة محمدية <<<<<<<<<مصدقه عمرها_
_فذهب لوالديها الكريمان وقال لهما بكل امتنان.. قلبي يريد الطمئنان..._
_وفي يد ابنتكم الامان.._
_فاعلن قبول الوالدين ليبدا فرح العروسان وعلت الزغاريد المكان وتحدد في شهر كذا الزمان يوم كذا_ 
_ولو كنتم نسيتم الحكايه تعالوا شوفوا من البدايه في قاعه كذا_
_وتوتا توتا..نومه حلوه لكل ولد وبنوته._
_الداعييييييييييييييان_
_أم وردة محمدية_ 
_والعروسهـ وردة_ 
_وام فلان <<ام المعرس_ 

_وهذا بطاقة الدعوهـ الى اهلكم والى اللي يعز عليكم_ 



*وبحضوركم تكتمل فرحتيــــــــــ* 



_وعندى غروب شمس يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعهـ_ 
_اشتعلة انوار صالة الافراح تستقبل معازيم وحبايب وردة محمدية الكرام_ 







_الليلة ليلـــــــــــة زفتنــا ويا هلا بكل احبتنــــا_
_حضوركم بيننا يسعدنــا ويزيد من فرحتنـــــــا_
_ونشكر كل من يشاركنا ويلبي الليلة دعوتنا_




*وهذي جلسة خارجيهــــ تحت ضوء القمر لمعازيما الكرام* 



_يللا حبايبي تفضلو ذاخل القاعه_
_استريحوا حياكم الله_ 







_وطبعا هذا الكوشهـ_ 




_وهذا الممر الا بتنزل منه العروس للكوشهــــــــ_


_وطبعا هذي كيكة المعاريس_ 



_هذا من طيب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وال وسلم_ 

_صلو على محمد وال محمد وتبخروااا_





_وهذيـــــ ضيافتكمــــ <<تصبيرهــ قبل العشاء_ 



_معجنات_ 

__
_وهذا ورق العنب الا الكل يموت فيهــــ_
__

_وهذي البقلاوهـ_
__
_وهذا العصير بردو على قلبكم_ 

__

*فاصلـــــــــــ ونواصلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عدنااااااااا والعود أحمد* 
*وطبعا هذا حناء الايادي* 
** 

*وهذا على الكتف والظهر*  
** 
*وهذا الى الرجايل* 
** 
*وهذي تسريحتي المتواضعهـ* 
**
*وهذا مكياجيــ البسيط*  


**
*وهذا الصندل*  

** 

*وهذي دبلتي المتواصلعهـ* 
** 





*وطبعا العروسهـــــ وردة مخططهـ تسويـــت لها*  
*زفــــــــــــــــــة عالــم الثلــــــــــــج*

_يكون الممر مغطى بالقطن الابيض لتعطى انطباعة كانها ثلج ووووتكون على_
_اليمين واليسار من اشجار صغيرة لعيد راس السنة التى تعلق عليها_ 
_اضواء صغيرة وتكون بين الممرات مثل مجسمات كرات ثلج عملاقة ومجسمات_
_بالقرب من الكوشة على شكل رجل الثلج وووووويكون جميع الكراسى بلون_
_الابيض وووووتكون الطاولات المعازيم عليها مجسمات اشجار وعليها اضاءة بسيطة_
_تغنى عن الشمعة لتعطى جووووووووو ان القاعة كلها موجود بجوووووو الثلج_
_ووووووووووتكون العروووووس خارج القاعة وتسكر ابواب قاعة الاحتفال_
_وووووووووووتشغل الموسيقى واول شى تقول مثل دقات الساعة اللى_
_تكون بحتفالات ليلة السنة دن دن دن دن دن دن دن ووووووووبعدين تفتح_
_ابواب القاعة وتدخل العروس داخل عربةملكية على شكل عربة بابا نويل_
_وتكون مسحوبة بحصن_ 
*<<عذرا هذا الا حصلتهـ ما شفت العربه المطلوبهـ*
** 
*وووبعدين تبداء هب السعد ليوسف الروميــ*
*هب السعد - يوسف الرومي* 
*تكون العروس لابسة فستانها الابيض الجميل* 

**
*ويكون قبعة العروس قبعة*
_بابا نويل الحمر مزينة بقلوب لونها ابيض واحمر تشب اضاءة على راس العروس_
_وووتكون العروس مكياجها بالاحمر يطلع رهييييييييييييييييييييييب ومسكة العروس_ 
** 
*ووووووووورود حمراء ووبيضاء وبينها قلوب تشب اضاءة ووووووووووووووووووتوصل*
_العروس بالعربة اللى قبل الكوش بشوى ووووووبعدين تنزل من العربة وتذهب_ 
_الى الكووووووووووووووش وكانها ملكة الزمان وكل زمان............._
*تابعـــــــــــــــــ سأعود بعد قليل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_وبعد ما تنتهي مراسيم الزواج_ 
_يجي وقت العشاء_  
_تفضلوا حبايبي_ 
__ 

_سلطة الخس بالتركي المدخن ..._ 
__ 


_سلطة بالمكرونة..._

__ 



_سلطة الطماطم بالموزاريلا والريحان .._ 
__ 



_سلطة بقوليات بالصوص ..._ 
__ 



_متبل ..._ 
__ 



_ورق العنب ...._ 
__ 



_رولات الباذنجان بالموزاريلا+خبز التورتيلا بالدجاج المكسيكي_  
__ 


_سمبوسة باللحم ..._ 
__ 

_شوربة حريره ..._ 
__ 



_خضار مشوية مع الماشروم والموزاريلا مع خل البلسميك ..._ 
__ 
_وهذي صورة ثانية ..._ 
__ 


__ 


__ 
 وهذي الوجبه الرئيسيه
__ 
*هناء وعافيه على قلوبكم*
*ومطرح ما يسري يمري*  
_وبالاخير طبعا هذي السيارة لزفة المعاريس_
إجينه للزفافك
للاستماع
http://shiavoice.com/play.php?linkid=22013


__
*وسلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـتكم*
_وعقبالكم كلكم_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_نسيت شي أقولهـ_  

_اتمنى يعجبكم تجهيزي المتواضعـــــــ_  
_واتقبل انتقاداتكم بكل رحابة صدر <<لان دائما الا ما يعجبهم العجب يكون أختيارهم اللهم يا كفيـ_ 


_وأختار بعديــــ شقيقة العزيزهــ_ 
_عاشقة المستحييل_ 
_ولنحفها بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
افضل الصلاه وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  وش
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
واخيرا شفت عرسك ياقلبي 
متى بعد اشوفك احلى عروس على ارض الوقع
بصراحه تجهيزك احلى تجهيز في المنتدى كله
مـــــــــــــــــــــــ شاءالله ــــــــــــــــــــــا
عليك ذوووووق راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
الله يبلغني فيك ان شاءالله وشوفك قريب بفستان الابيض
والله موعارفه ويش اكتب من الفرحه 
بجد اني سيعده مررررره
الله يوفقك لكل خير وصلاح
ويعطيك الي في بالك بحق محمد وآل محمد
وهذا احلى ورد الى احلى ورده محمديه في العالم والف مبروك غناتي

ونستقبل العروس الجديده عاشقة المستحيل باصلاه على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ورد الياسمين

[quote=ورده محمديه;868847] 

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_

*اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد* 
_عرســــــــــــــ ولا احلى_

*عيونك الحلوة*

_ما شاء الله مميز جدا يالغلا_

*تسلمين من ذوقك*

_ألفــــــــ مبروووووووكـــ حبابهـ_

*يبارك في عمرك حبيبتي*
 
*وعقبال ما نفرح فيش على ارض الواقعـ ونشوفش احلى عروسهـ* 

*تسلمين وانتِ بعد*
_<<أهم شي لا تنسي بنات منتداشـــــــــ وتعزم__ينا_ 

*لا توصين حريص العين والقلب مفتوحين لكم*

*وهذي الباقه للاحلى عروووس*  




*تسلمين ع المشاعر الرقراقة والباقة حلووووه من باقي حلاتك*

*يعطيك الف الف عافية*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تجيهزات رائعة حيتو الغالية وعقبال ما نحطر على ارض الواقع
اناشاء اللة 
الف الف الف مبروك ونهنى العروس الجديدة
وهدى هديتى اتمنى تقبليها

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*[IMG]http://img83.**************/img83/8425/samiroe6.gif[/IMG]
**
* 

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 


[IMG]http://img213.**************/img213/2253/1149430481rl8.gif[/IMG] 

*زواجك مبارك بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
*يا أحلى وردة* *محمدية* 


 [IMG]http://img151.**************/img151/3118/1148589371vk5.gif[/IMG]

*منه المال ومنك العيال* 

 
 [IMG]http://img151.**************/img151/8341/wedd33sd5.gif[/IMG] 


*تجهيزات رائعة ،،*
*ابدعتِ حقاً ،،*
*وشوقتني أكثر ان اراكِ عروساً*
*من اجمل العروسات* 
*موفقة لكل خير وصلاح* 
*بانتظار العروس الجديدة نستقبلها محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

تجهيزات كتير كتير حلوة اختي وردة
بصراحة عجبتني كل اغراضك
وانشالله انشوف تجهيزاتك في الحقيقة
الله يبارك لش انشالله
ونبارك للأخت عاشقة المستحيل مقدما
تقبلن تحياتي
دمتن بخير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروك وروده 
طلعت امفلسه الرجال زيي
امهات طلايب

الله المعين 
وعقبال ما نزفكم عرايس على ارض الواقع 
بانتظار العروسة اليديده

----------


## نبض قلب

زواج روووووووووووووووووعه..

بصراحه أغراضش مرة عجبتني ورده ..

منه المال ومنش العيال إن شاء الله ..>> مصدقه البنت هههههههه

تسلمي يالغلآ على تلبيه الدعوه ..

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الف الف مبروووووووك

تجهيزاات حلووووووووه واااايد
عقبال مانشوفك عروووس >>>> يمكن تصير اروح عرسش واني مادري انك ورووده خخخخ
الله يبااارك ليكم وننتظر اختك 
ولا تنسي الشبه لا يصيدوكم بالعين خخخ
تحياتي ..
جـــــــــوري

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حليو عرسش وروده

----------


## ورده محمديه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> افضل الصلاه وسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
> كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل  وش
> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> واخيرا شفت عرسك ياقلبي 
> متى بعد اشوفك احلى عروس على ارض الوقع
> بصراحه تجهيزك احلى تجهيز في المنتدى كله
> مـــــــــــــــــــــــ شاءالله ــــــــــــــــــــــا
> عليك ذوووووق راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ...



__

_هلا وغلا دموووووووعهــــــــ_

_مشكورهـــــــ حبابهــــ وهذا منــــــــ ذووووووووقشـــــــ_ 
_وعقبال ما نفرحــــ فيكـــِــ ونشوفشـــــــ  احلا عرووووسهــ_
_ربيـــــــ يخليكـــــ ويسعدكـــــ_ 

_ ولا خلا ولا عدمــــــــ منشـــــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> تجيهزات رائعة حيتو الغالية وعقبال ما نحطر على ارض الواقع
> اناشاء اللة 
> الف الف الف مبروك ونهنى العروس الجديدة
> وهدى هديتى اتمنى تقبليها



_ الاروعـــــــــ تواجدكـــــــ ِ_
_وهذا منـــــــ ذوووقكــــِ حبابهـــ_
_ومشكورهـــــ على الهديهـــــــ_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدمــــــــ منكــــِ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://img213.**************/img213/2253/1149430481rl8.gif[/IMG] 
> 
> *زواجك مبارك بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
> *يا أحلى وردة* *محمدية* 
> 
> 
> ...



__
_هلا وغلا ورودهــــ_
_الله يبارك في حياتكـــــِ حبابهـــ_ 
_أو مو بعيدهـــ انكــــِ تحضريهـ كتبتـــــ الله فوووق كل شيء_ 
_وعقبال ما نسمعــ عنكـــِ عروسهـــ_ 
_تسلميــــ على الحضور_ 
_ولا عدمتكـــــــِ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> _تجهيزات كتير كتير حلوة اختي وردة_
> 
> _بصراحة عجبتني كل اغراضك_
> _وانشالله انشوف تجهيزاتك في الحقيقة_
> _الله يبارك لش انشالله_
> _ونبارك للأخت عاشقة المستحيل مقدما_
> _تقبلن تحياتي_
> _دمتن بخير_




__ 

_اهلينـــــــ وسهلينـــــــ بخيتيــــــــ نهضــــــــ الاحساس ـــــــهـ_

_اللهـــــــ يباركـــــــ فيــــ حياتكــــــِـ_ 
_ومشكورهـــ وهذا منـــــ ذوووووقكـــــِ_

_وتسلميــــــــ على الحضور_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدمــــ منكـــِ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الف الف مبروك وروده 
> طلعت امفلسه الرجال زيي
> امهات طلايب
> 
> الله المعين 
> وعقبال ما نزفكم عرايس على ارض الواقع 
> بانتظار العروسة اليديده



 



_الله يباركـــــــــــــ في حياتكـــــــــــــِ_ 
_وعقبالكــــــــِــ انتينـــــــــــــ بعد_
_ على الحضور_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكــــــــــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> زواج روووووووووووووووووعه..
> 
> بصراحه أغراضش مرة عجبتني ورده .. 
> منه المال ومنش العيال إن شاء الله ..>> مصدقه البنت هههههههه 
> تسلمي يالغلآ على تلبيه الدعوه .. 
> تحياتي
> 
> نبوض



 
_هلا وغلا بنبوضهــــــــ_ 

_الله يباركــــــــ في حياتكـــــــــِ_

_وعقبالــــــــ ما نفرحــــــــ فيكـــــــــِ عروسهــــ_
_على الحضور_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدم منكــــــــــ_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> الف الف مبروووووووك
> 
> تجهيزاات حلووووووووه واااايد
> عقبال مانشوفك عروووس >>>> يمكن تصير اروح عرسش واني مادري انك ورووده خخخخ
> الله يبااارك ليكم وننتظر اختك 
> ولا تنسي الشبه لا يصيدوكم بالعين خخخ
> تحياتي ..
> جـــــــــوري



 
_هلا وغلا في بنت البلد_ 
_الاحلى تواجدكـــــــــ جوري_ 
_واللهـــــــ يباركــــــــ فيــــــــ حياتكـــــــِ_

_وانشاء اللهــــــــ انتيـــــــ أول المعزومينــــ <<وتعرفينيـــــــ انيـــــــ وردة_ 
_ على الحضور_ 

_ولا خلا ولا عدم منك_

----------


## ورده محمديه

> حليو عرسش وروده



 
_حلت ذنيااااااااااااااااااااكــــــــــــــ_
_وعقبالكــــــــــ ياربـــــــــ_
_ على الحضور_ 
_ولا خلا ولا عدمـــــــ منكــــ_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

جيت وشرفت مع قشي 

امممم
لوحة عشق^ باسم الكربلائي ^



هذي بطاقة الدعوهـ ياويلهـ اللي مايجي ترى ازعل وزعلي شييين 


وهذي دبلتي المتواضعهـ <<هع هع 

وهذا جلابية ليلة الحنا 

وهذا حناي 

وهذا فستاني ليلة العرس 


صالة انوار الزهراء<<طبعا هذي في بلدتي ام الحمام 





وهذي الكوشهـ بس مو مع الصاله 



وهذا مكياجي 


وهذي تسريحتي 


وهذا صندلي 




وهذي التوروتهـ 





وهذي باقة الورد اللي مو عاجبنتي 


وهذي السيارهـ اللي بتزفني 

ها عجبكم عرسي لو لا <<تبغى تسمع صوت جبابهـ 

اختار بعدي 

اممم

أنيـ القلب ـن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

افضل الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
كللللللللللللللللللللللوش
عرس حلووووين يعيني على الحركاااات
أكثر شيء عجبني سياره العروس هههه مررره ظريفه
وان شاء الله اشوفك احلى عروس <<بس مو الحين بعد كم سنه ههههه
وهذا الورد مني لك يالغلا

بانتظارالعروس الجديده انــــيـ القلب ـــــــن 
ونستقبلهابالصلاه على محمد وآل محمد كلللللللوش

----------


## صفآء الروح

تجهيزات بصراحة مرررررررررررررررة حلوة
عقبال ما نشوف نجهيزاتك في الحقيقة يارب
اله يعطيش العافية خيتي عاشقة المستحيل
وبأنتظار تجيزات أنيـــ القلب ـــن

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وش هالحركاااااااااااات الله يبلغنا فيك 
ونشوفك حق وحقيقي تجهزيك يارب 


مشكوره خيتوه عشوووقه انك اخترتيني :amazed:  
,,,الموضوع بصراحه وااااايد حليو وعجبني 
بس ماابغى اعيش احساس كاذب وان كان لعبه  :worried:  
كل لي اقدر اقول لك<<كـــــــــــــل شــــــــــي في وقتـــــــــه حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو  :embarrest:  
ها شفتوا عرس زي كده سريع مــــــــــــــو  :bigsmile:   


واذا تبغوني اختار ف بختار حبيبت قلبي *ام الحلوين*

----------


## أموله

{{ يسلمــوو على الطـرحـ الحــلوو }} ** 

{{ والف مبــرووكــ عشقوة }} ** 

{{ ننتظرر جديد امـ الحـلوين }} **

{{ تحيآتــي \ امووولهـ }} **   ,,,,

----------


## أموله

ام الحلوين مشغووله  اختآرو تانيه بدآلهه ......

----------


## راحيل...

واااااااااااااااااااااو رهيبه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اني ابغى انشط ده الموضوع
لانــــــــــه حلـــــــــيـو 
ادري يمكن تعصبو عشان انه موضوع قديم ورجع 
بس هو عاجبني ولو باسوي زيه بيتكرر الموضوع وبينحذف
فاذا مو عاجبنكم خلاص خلوه مايحتاج نكمله 
واذا عاجبنكم كملوه عشاني واختارو احد
بدون زعل مني اذا مو عاجبنكم خلاااااااااااااص 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

انا معك خيتي الفراش الفاطمي

الموضوع كثيي حلو وحماسي  ياريت يتحرك وناااااسه هههه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا اذن اختارو احد العضوات 
ونبتدا من جديد 
ومشكوره خيتو بحر العجائب 
تحياتيـ ..

----------

